# Wecome to the jungle



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

*Welcome to the jungle  not my first grow  but my first grow journal*


I dedicate this grow to the RIU community for giving me so many great ideas over the past few months; Ive been watching these boards for a while, but just joined the community yesterday. Feel free to chime in with any tips comments or questions

*My motivation:* Im tired of paying too much for weed that is  in many cases  not my first strain choice (Im partial to indicas), harvested too early, not cured properly, treated with god knows what, or not even flushed properly. Also my bro has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, so I hope to be able to supply him with enough devastating smoke to make his last days as comfortable as possible. Hes responding well to chemo but if you ever knew someone who has had to go through this process; each treatment turns you into a puking piece of flesh for a few days. Im hoping Illinois will soon pass the medical marijuana bill, so I no longer have to worry about the bullies in blue breaking down my door, bu there's no guarantee the bill will contain much useful - common sense - legislation. I believe I do have the right - under the US constitution - to privacy in my own home  as long as nobody is being harmed. Write your congressmen and women, and encourage them to do away with this silly prohibition, as it only enriches the criminal underground, while patients go without their medication, and peace-loving people go to jail. Ill get off the soapbox now. 

*A little about myself:* Im an old school stoner in my 40s- did some grows under floros in the 80s and a couple outdoor grows as well  without much success - but that was before Al Gore invented the internet lol 

*On with the grow:* Switched to 12/12 on the 4th, but the girls are still thriving/growing a couple inches a day. They got plain water today - after the photo-shoot - and will be getting low nitrogen bloom nutes from here out. That should slow the vegetative growth. 

*The Strains:* 
The first 4 - 2 different strains of bag-seed); The first strain is an unknown skunky sativa leaning strain (one more stinky than the other) and the other strain is a true indica with a pine smell (possibly hash plant). This strain sprouted with purple stems. I chose these 4 based on their lush stocky growth, and 3 out of the 4 have shown female sex. I started these 4, over 3 months ago, before my grow was dialed in  had them in another cabinet  and I continue to LST them unmercifully just to keep them from crowding out the others. 


The next 6 - DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine (I purchased 5 fems, but what looked like a cracked seed turned out to be twins. Thats right 2 plants came out of 1 seed; very rare! The twins were separated the first week by the way. 
1 Gigabud (freebie)
1 Quicksilver auto flower (another freebie)

*The Grow area:* 
2 x 5 x 8 closet (4 - 5 usable vertical height)
The lights - dual 400w HPS magnetic (housed in a separate room to reduce heat) 
The Reflectors - 2 inline cool tubes 

*The bulbs*  Philips Master Color Retro White Ceramic Metal Halide (will also run these through flowering) They produce a wonderful full spectrum light heavy in blue, red, and UV, plants love. 
*Ventilation*  Blower  8 S&P 200x pulling hot air off the ceiling, down and through 2 cool tubes, then back up and though my DIY carbon filter. And on the other end only a duct muffler - in the attic. All insulated ducting by the way 
2 small fans keep the air moving throughout the grow area - counter clockwise direction.
*Temperature control*  a DIY window unit mod on a $99 5000BTU air conditioner keeps temperatures in the 70s
*Co2* - yeast and sugar mixture 
*The Medium* - Soil  Farfards organic, 1 cup lime per cubic foot to correct an acid PH,. Earthworm casings, Pearlite.
*Nutes* trying to keep it organic, except for the silica supplement Im using (silica blast) Alaska Fish 5-1-1 for (Veg). Rainbow Mix Bloom (flower). Also plan to supplement 1 Tbl Grandmas molasses 3 weeks into flowering.
Plain water every 4th watering. *Watering schedule*  every 2  3 days or once the pots are light and the top 2 of soil is parched. 

I took lots of pics today so enjoy the show. I'll put these up in several consecutive posts to help keep things organized  

First: shots of the setup. 
#1 draws air off the ceiling
#2 and #3 cool tubes from the top
#4 scrubber and blower (insulated) 
#5 and #6 modded A/C unit


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

Pics of the girls. 

#1 Blue moonshine trying to fry herself on the lamp this morning. Thank God for air cooled, and these CMH bulbs don't throw much heat

#2 unknown sativa lovingly named "stinky" showing her sex. 

#3 Another Blue moonshine 

#4 a gently LSTed very puple stemmed BMS (Blue Moonshine)

#5 Gigabud 

#6 quicksilver 

More to come


----------



## JeepBeep (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks great. I will be watching. Looks like you have your basis covered.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im subscribed!

My Mom was diagonosed with breast cancer in 99' so ten years she has been puttin up with it. It has came back 3 times,(currently handling the 3rd comeback) each time it returns it becomes more agressive, and hard to handle. She has been told 2 different tmes that she had 30days to live, and pulled through! Ohio is wack! she can get the highest dosage of fuckingheroin(OC's) but she cant grow herb in her garden? .. BS!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

#1 Unknown indica 

#2 Other unknown Indica 

#3 SOG LST unknown indica

#4 Unknown skunk/Sativa LST 

#5 Unknown skunktiva pre-flowers 

#6 group shot (right)

#7 group shot (left) 

"" 

Light height 32" 

That's all for now folks


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by dudes! 

If things continue as they are... it should be a good show. 



skunkman98536 said:


> Im subscribed!
> 
> My Mom was diagonosed with breast cancer in 99' so ten years she has been puttin up with it. It has came back 3 times,(currently handling the 3rd comeback) each time it returns it becomes more agressive, and hard to handle. She has been told 2 different tmes that she had 30days to live, and pulled through! Ohio is wack! she can get the highest dosage of fuckingheroin(OC's) but she cant grow herb in her garden? .. BS!


It is "BS!", and meanwhile Michael Jackson is traveling with a mini-med unit and the whole world seems to be enamoured


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2009)

You got a killer set-up GC
Medical Mj is on for florida as long as we can get the needed signatures
I have gotten over 2,000 signatures myself
Hopefully it will pass and sick people can have meds that do less harm than the legal ones the doctors prescribed


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm subscribed dude, nice work....that's a phenomenal setup you got there...i need to add another 400 and get me some of those ceramic bulbs...well, 3 weeks down for me, only another 1.5 months till harvest...oh the patience it takes to grow... 


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> I'm subscribed dude, nice work....that's a phenomenal setup you got there...i need to add another 400 and get me some of those ceramic bulbs...well, 3 weeks down for me, only another 1.5 months till harvest...oh the patience it takes to grow...
> 
> 
> gkn


Glad you could make it KindNugs 

It sure does take patience, but at least my cloning project should help keep me busy - in the mean time - I gotta get my veg cab cleaned up, and get that done before they get too much bud on them. I also want to work on a rich organic soil mix like we were talking about, so no need to feed during veg, and no salt buildup in the soil. 

It's going to be hard watching you harvest first! lol 

Welcome aboard mind-melt. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Cap K (Jul 7, 2009)

Top notch set up Green Cross! Yo Mind Melted shoot some info on where to go to add my name to that petition you are talking about.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2009)

Cap K said:


> Top notch set up Green Cross! Yo Mind Melted shoot some info on where to go to add my name to that petition you are talking about.


I will post the info when i get home Cap K


----------



## Cap K (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I will post the info when i get home Cap K


Appreciate that my dude!


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 7, 2009)

you have a gorgeous setup bro im a be watchin thanx for tips!! wish me luck on those clones


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

bennybueno said:


> you have a gorgeous setup bro im a be watchin thanx for tips!! wish me luck on those clones


Thanks BB, I can't wait to see that greenhouse! You'll have to keep upgrading your container size, as long as you dont have height restrictions.

If you're looking to grow trees; I saw some nice 20 gal. tubs at home depot for $10 

And then there's this "Marijuana bill introduced in Congress" http://www.examiner.com/x-5276-Seattle-Drug-Policy-Examiner~y2009m6d19-Marijuana-bill-introduced-in-Congress


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2009)

sick set up dude! the plants look lush. grow some fat nugs for your bro. i wish you both the best of luck. keep the pics coming


----------



## HazySunshine (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bro Green Cross. I too am experiencing stage 4 in our family, so I know what you are going through.

Sweet setup bro, can't wait to see how this crop turns out! I will definitely be checking in on your progress.

peace.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by HazySunshine



[email protected] said:


> sick set up dude! the plants look lush. grow some fat nugs for your bro. i wish you both the best of luck. keep the pics coming


Thanks for the props VTGold. I can't say enough about these CMH lights - very tight nodes - very lush 

Can't wait to see that energy transferred to the buds. Maybe I'll do some cloning today while I have the itch, and the lower branches are getting a little overgrown - no reason to be wasting energy on the bottom of the plant.


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks BB, I can't wait to see that greenhouse! You'll have to keep upgrading your container size, as long as you dont have height restrictions.
> 
> If you're looking to grow trees; I saw some nice 20 gal. tubs at home depot for $10
> 
> And then there's this "Marijuana bill introduced in Congress" http://www.examiner.com/x-5276-Seattle-Drug-Policy-Examiner~y2009m6d19-Marijuana-bill-introduced-in-Congress


i check a few of my lil ones today and the roots are startin to show so time to replant all of them in 3g buckets for now.. 

20g tubs lol i wish i doubt this summer is going to be long or if my greenhouse is gonna be that tall.. the bigger the space the more ill have to heat it =(


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice GreenCross.

I really like your set-up.

How long do you plan on vegging these by the way?!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> Nice GreenCross.
> 
> I really like your set-up.
> 
> How long do you plan on vegging these by the way?!


Hey Skunkman, 

They've been on a 12/12 cycle since the 4th of July. I want to keep this grow short since I have so many different strains and plant heights going on. 

*Update:*

Gigabud showed sex yesterday just 5 days into flower - she's supposed to be an early finisher - only 5 - 6 weeks - but I'll have to see it to believe it. 

Here's gigabud showing her sex 






The final Unknown Indica is a confirmed female, so that's 4 out of 4 females from bag-seed.  

I found what look like male flowers on the Quicksilver (auto-flower) this morning. I removed what looked like sacs, until it
s confirmed (90% sure). If it shows female sex as well (hermie) I may transplant it outside for self pollination, or build a small cab for it. It's a very small plant, so for now, it's easy to monitor. It would be nice to have some auto-flower seed for a future outdoor grow. 

I cleaned up the clone/veg Cab yesterday, and filled it. The lower growth was getting leggy, so I took multiple cuttings from all. I'll put pics up next

Also started Flower nutes (top dressed with Rainbow Mix Bloom), and gave them a good flush to get rid of any residual salts, and nitrogen. 

BMS is still growing like a weed, but it's supposed to top out around 30" (60 cm). Gigabud seems to have stopped growing; I'm surprised, because of all I've heard about GB stretching. No stretch here.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

The Cloning/Veg Cab: 

The DIY reflector contains 230w (CFL), but only 6 23w (daylight) bulbs running for now. 

Pics: 






Ready 





















Set 










Clone







More Cabinet pics:


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

Quicksilver was definitely showing male; he must have had 20 balls starting by the end of today's grow, so I gave him the chop. It was a freebie, so no great loss.

Still have 5 confirmed females, and waiting on 6 BMS to show sex. It's plenty crowded in there, so it's good to free up the space. 

root ball shot


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 12, 2009)

1 week into 12/12, so it's just a waiting game now. 

1 of the unknown sativa ladies is in full-bloom, but not much else to see - other than 10+ inches of new vegetative growth, and all plants lollipopped (lower growth thinned to force tops) this week.. 

The bag-seed (3+ months old Lsted plants) in 3 gal pots were so pot bound; I decided to re-pot them, and the Gigabud as well. The unknown sativa ladies of the same age as the indica had become the most pot-bound, but the roots still looked very healthy (bright white). 

This was also a good opportunity to mix the rainbow mix bloom (1-9-2) directly into the soil (as directed), 2+ heaping Tbls per gal. I also added a couple cups worm casings to the mix bring it closer to 2-9-2. They were wet when I transplanted, so afterwards I only watered around he perimeter of new soil, with a half dose of silica-blast to stimulate root growth.

I re-potted the UI (unknown indica ladies) in 5 gallon containers, but the US (unknown sativa ladies) in only slightly larger 4 gal containers. It will be interesting to see if the indica (in larger containers) can gain any ground on the sativa. 

One of the UI laddies was in shock yesterday (due to me trying to work in a heavy dose of the new fertilizer it into the top of the soill with a kitchen fork (2 days ago) . After a good flush yesterday, and a transplanting;she looked pretty sick, but by this morning she had bounced right back. 

The biggest struggle has been trying to keep the canopy level; growing 4 bag seed of 2 different strains (heavily LSTed) along side 2 fast growing hybrid strains, all from seed. 

BMS will be getting their first dose of bloom nutes tomorrow.

From left: 2 UI (unknown indica) ladies, 6 BMS (blue moonshine), 1 GB gigabud) lady, 2 US (unknown sativa) ladies. 

Here are a couple group shots, feel free to chime in












http://i31.tinypic.com/2zfsflw.jpg


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 15, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> 1 week into 12/12, so it's just a waiting game now.


update: 

10 days into 12/12, all fed bloom nutes, and all showing female sex. 

The unknown sativa ladies are already fattening up. 

After 4 days; the clones are looking good, so yesterday I clipped one corner off their baggie-domes. The keepers will go into 6" square pots in 2 -3 weeks, and the rest will either get re-clipped and refrigerated, or trashed. 

Gigabud got slightly burned - 2" from the light (in the sweet spot). I have her at 5" now, and she seems to be putting out new growth again.

Enjoy the show

Feel free to comment

Thanks for stopping by 

Blue Mooshine top 






unknown indica lady #1 







Unknown indica #2 







Unknown sativa #1 









Unknown Sativa #2 







Group shot


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 15, 2009)

so friggin beautiful


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 16, 2009)

bennybueno said:


> so friggin beautiful


Thanks for stopping by BB 

They really seem to like the new bloom nutes, and the larger containers.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 16, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks for stopping by BB
> 
> They really seem to like the new bloom nutes, and the larger containers.


I picked up some earth grow bloom and some high phos bat guano today  

If the girls are thirsty tomorrow they will get a half dose of 0-3-1

I would go full strength, but the rainbow mix (top dressing) is still seeping in. 

3rd week of 12/12 I'll start feeding heavy, and adding grandma's molasses


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 16, 2009)

wait ... so how long have they all been flowering? atleast 1-2 weeks i wud guess just from the way the flowers look on it.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 17, 2009)

looking good! 

any news on the others?


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 17, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> wait ... so how long have they all been flowering? atleast 1-2 weeks i wud guess just from the way the flowers look on it.


That's right skunkman, nearly 2 weeks on 12/12. 

All but 2 got thier first taste of earthjuice bloom today. The other 2 were still slightly damp when I dug my finger into the top 2" of soil. 

These big pots can go 6- 7 days between watering's. 4-5 days for the white garbage pails. I have 4" dead space (Styrofoam) in the bottom of the white garbage pails. BTW

If the blue moonshine continue to grow, I'm going to do some gentle LST in flower


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 18, 2009)

i did LST to all my hawiian snow clones during 2weeks or so. I think i might b like a half week ahead or mayb even the a cpl days ahead on 12/12 cant remember the percise date i started them!

I was also told that the snow plants take up to 11weeks to flower, and that when u think they r done, they r not lol. So for the first time efver i will be using a magnifying glass... i just dont know to what degree i need. like a 30X.. any suggestions?


----------



## graiggrady (Jul 18, 2009)

Me too my cuz lives in michigan and they just passed and decriminalized medical movement and alot of counties are reporting less DUI'S since. HMMM? Weed or Beer? I know my answer! later bros.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 18, 2009)

isnt that something...!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 18, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> i did LST to all my hawiian snow clones during 2weeks or so. I think i might b like a half week ahead or mayb even the a cpl days ahead on 12/12 cant remember the percise date i started them!
> 
> I was also told that the snow plants take up to 11weeks to flower, and that when u think they r done, they r not lol. So for the first time efver i will be using a magnifying glass... i just dont know to what degree i need. like a 30X.. any suggestions?


Radio shack has what you need 10x is fine; 30x is better. Gotta get me one of these too, but not sure if I want the lighted microscope or the regular magnifying glasses 

I tied the girls down today, because raising the height of my grow involves reworking the ventilation system; maybe next grow. 

I ended up tipping over one of the girls tall pots. I'm lucky the main stem didn't snap; it must have bent at a 45 angle to the soil, so I expect she'll suffer the shock of her roots being ripped  

2 weeks flower now, but not much new to see. I'll update pics later in the week, when they need another feeding. Full strength this time plus molasses.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 18, 2009)

saweeet bro!

I do not think that i am going to post pics everday.. mayb only m evrythother day or so idk


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 18, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> saweeet bro!
> 
> I do not think that i am going to post pics everday.. mayb only m evrythother day or so idk


Thanks skunkman

the pics are more dramatic the longer you wait 

When I pull back the curtain and poke my head in the closet I get the sweet smell of berries and skunk. 

BMS is a potent blueberry strain ya know


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 19, 2009)

Philips CMH 800w multi-strain organic grow

Day 15 12/12

Feeding Rainbow Mix Bloom (by earth juice) and 1/2 strength earth juice bloom

BMS and gigabud is about 7 weeks old

The heavily LSTed bagseed are close to 4 months. 

New picks are up: 

Green bulb night gardening. 






BMS LSTed in flower 






Unknown Indica Lady 







Unknown Sativa Lady 







Unknown Indica Lady 







BMS 







UI (left) BMS (right) canopy






Group shot 





 Feel free to comment


----------



## bleedintears (Jul 19, 2009)

looking beautiful
i will just pull up a seat now that it gets interesting


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 19, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> looking beautiful
> i will just pull up a seat now that it gets interesting


hey bleedintears thanks for stopping by! I was starting to wonder is anyone was still watching this one. 

Things are going to get real interesting from here on out. 

The stench coming from these plants is incredible, mainly the BMS, and the skunky sativa looking bag-seed. Carbon filtering 24/7 now


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 19, 2009)

damn dude!

looks fucking sweet! Great job!

i wonder how that will turn out


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 20, 2009)

nice im in my first week of flowerin wit my main lady clones didnt work out well yellow as baby shit lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

Subscribed..


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 20, 2009)

The more the merrier, thanks for stopping by everyone. 



bennybueno said:


> nice im in my first week of flowerin wit my main lady clones didnt work out well yellow as baby shit lol


Sorry to hear that BB. I'll checkout your grow journal.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

what week are you in ? .. i just started 12-12 ..checc me out, comment


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 20, 2009)

16th day 12/12 

Thanks for the invite


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

no prob.. i grew out gigabud earlier this year.. i had a clone 5 weeks in flower but i sold the plant. not a hard plant to grow, just takes way longer than it says on the websites

heres a pic 2 weeks before harvest
hopefully your grow does better than mine, i think if i was to grow it now it would been way more productive.. i got 2 o'z dry


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 20, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> no prob.. i grew out gigabud earlier this year.. i had a clone 5 weeks in flower but i sold the plant. not a hard plant to grow, just takes way longer than it says on the websites
> 
> heres a pic 2 weeks before harvest
> hopefully your grow does better than mine, i think if i was to grow it now it would been way more productive.. i got 2 o'z dry


Wow, I'm amazed at the stretch on that gigabud! I got this one gigabud seed as a freebee, and I was afraid it was going to out grow the area - based on what I've see come out of other grows - but I may have a short phenotype. It's not a runt, but short and stocky with fat leaves. The base of the stem is the biggest in the garden. 

The heavy blue spectrum in these CMH bulbs help keep the stretch down, and I also had some light burn on the gigabud, but I think I have a short pheno. 

Next grow gigabud and blue moonshine; clones are standing by. 

The light I'm using Philips Master Color Retro White (4k full spectrum)






As much blue as eye blue hortilux

More red than HPS 

High UV (wear sunglasses)


----------



## canefan (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice thread, great looking plants and a wonderful setup, I am all outdoor but when I read your post on BB's grow journal I had to come take a look. It was well worth it, I'm subscribed. I too am an old timer mid 50's, coming out of the 60's stone'n. One last comment so I don't bore everyone, in your post on the yellow clones, try some Super Thrive in you water when you clone, works for me for many many years. Good Luck and I'll be watching


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 21, 2009)

canefan said:


> Nice thread, great looking plants and a wonderful setup, I am all outdoor but when I read your post on BB's grow journal I had to come take a look. It was well worth it, I'm subscribed. I too am an old timer mid 50's, coming out of the 60's stone'n. One last comment so I don't bore everyone, in your post on the yellow clones, try some Super Thrive in you water when you clone, works for me for many many years. Good Luck and I'll be watching


Hiya canefan, glad to have you on board. 

I've heard good things about superthrive. I may have to pick some up and try it on half the clones that look stunted - as a test. Thanks 

You can see the stunted ones on the left:




http://i31.tinypic.com/mt441x.jpg


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 21, 2009)

*What's brewing? *

*High Phosphorus Organic Tea *
*




*

*4 TBLS each: *
*High phosphorus Bat Guano *
*Rainbow mix (bloom)*
*Earth Juice (bloom) *
*Grandmas Molasses * 

Each plant will receive a 1/2 gallon of tea - after (first) wetting the growing medium with a 1/2 gal plain water.


----------



## volcometsarehere (Jul 21, 2009)

Love the grow man. Maybe one day I can do a grow like yours lol. Thanks for the post on my skunk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2009)

do you use regular nute combined with tea's?.

i kno nothing about tea's

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtXN_EHPwSg[/youtube]


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 21, 2009)

volcometsarehere said:


> Love the grow man. Maybe one day I can do a grow like yours lol. Thanks for the post on my skunk.


Thanks for the kind words volcomets. Stick around, flowering is just getting started LOL 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you use regular nute combined with tea's?.


 

You don't have to add regular nutes to a tea. Just "sling a sack of sheep shit" (say that 10 times fast lol) into a barrel, circulate it, and you got tea lol

The "rainbow mix" is a soil amendment, but I'm making tea with it. The Guano could be used as a top dressing, but I figured this would be easier, and it looks cool. LOL


----------



## canefan (Jul 21, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hiya canefan, glad to have you on board.
> 
> I've heard good things about superthrive. I may have to pick some up and try it on half the clones that look stunted - as a test. Thanks
> 
> You can see the stunted ones on the left:


*Green here are some clones I think they are 6 days now, sorry the pics aren't the best new camera is in the mail....lol. I gave my plants a drink of super thrive the day before I took the clones, then one drop per gallon of water. I might add I use this stuff in cloning all my plants, roses, orchids, soft cuttings of other plants. I don't know if it is organic or not and don't really care, if it isn't its the only product I use that isn't. Really think you will see the difference in your clones and in the over all vigor of the plants in your grow. Word of caution once they start to flower don't use it anymore, tends to increase the flower time without increasing the yield. Good luck and I invite you to my journal as well, mine is totally outside in soil. *


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 22, 2009)

canefan said:


> *Green here are some clones I think they are 6 days now, sorry the pics aren't the best new camera is in the mail....lol. I gave my plants a drink of super thrive the day before I took the clones, then one drop per gallon of water. I might add I use this stuff in cloning all my plants, roses, orchids, soft cuttings of other plants. I don't know if it is organic or not and don't really care, if it isn't its the only product I use that isn't. Really think you will see the difference in your clones and in the over all vigor of the plants in your grow. Word of caution once they start to flower don't use it anymore, tends to increase the flower time without increasing the yield. Good luck and I invite you to my journal as well, mine is totally outside in soil. *


 
One reason my clones aren't showing much vigor, is that I waited until after 12/12 to take them, but I definitely gotta get me some of that super thrive; I'm sure my local nursery carries it. 

They call it an "organic synthetic", but I would only use it for cloning, so I'm not too concerned with whether it's pure organic either.

I'll definitely stop by your grow. Thanks for the invite


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> One reason my clones aren't showing much vigor, is that I waited until after 12/12 to take them, but I definitely gotta get me some of that super thrive; I'm sure my local nursery carries it.
> 
> They call it an "organic synthetic", but I would only use it for cloning, so I'm not too concerned with whether it's pure organic either.
> 
> I'll definitely stop by your grow. Thanks for the invite


i'll be taking my clones as soon as they show definitive signs of sex. i'll also be keepin my best male. your lookin good so far


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 23, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'll be taking my clones as soon as they show definitive signs of sex. i'll also be keepin my best male. your lookin good so far


Good luck Trynagrowsunshyt
My cloning skills suck, and I rooted in soil, instead of a seedling mix, but I learned a lot this round. 

I also picked up some superthrive and gave them 1/8 Tsp to a liter, hopefully that will provide some more vigor. 

It's been almost 2 weeks; All but 2 have roots,so I re-cut the 2 that are barren, and applied more rooting hormone. 

I'm pretty sure I won't have to worry about the clones outgrowing my veg space, before the flowering chamber is free again. All's well that ends well. 

Now on with the show


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 23, 2009)

BMS got tea yesterday. I thought the larger pots would be able to wait 2 more days, but Gigabud woke up thirsty (see leaf wilt in pic). I also applied tea to the unknown skunk/sativa even though one of them could have waited one more day. The Unknown indicas in 5 gal buckets are still slightly moist; maybe they'll get their treat tomorow. Using 1 container size would make things a lot easier. 

Gigabuds lower leaf wilting from lack of moisture







gigabud measures 28" 







Gigabud needs to put some weight on if she's going to live up to her name







Unknown sativa flowering like mad 





http://i31.tinypic.com/2emnadj.jpg

Same plant top view 







Same as above 







Other Unknown skunk/sativa 







Top view 













Blue moonshine LST in flower 







BMS 









BMS LST 







Unknown Indica 







UI 







UI Bud closeup 








Left Canopy - UI - BMS 







Right Canopy - BMS - GB - US 








All comments welcome


----------



## canefan (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking really really nice


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 23, 2009)

canefan said:


> Looking really really nice


Thanks for the props canefan, and for the superthrive tip


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2009)

gigabud produces alot of fluffy buds. the pic i showed u was under my 400watt being shared by 7 ladies.. given the circumstances she did pretty good.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 23, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gigabud produces alot of fluffy buds. the pic i showed u was under my 400watt being shared by 7 ladies.. given the circumstances she did pretty good.


If my gigabud puts out fluffy buds I'll kill her and her clones  

 These lights should produce rock hard nugs, but the yield won't be all that. I'm not too concerned with yield though. HPS is supposed to produce higher yields, while MH is supposed to produce better quality. We'll see; maybe I'll use HPS in flower next round, just to do a comparison. 

I was bending fan leaves down today, and snapped 2 on poor gigabud. She's kind of fragile I guess, but when I found her she was 1" from the glass. Bad gigabud!  LOL If I get an oz off her it'll be a miracle, but I can't wait to see what the smoke is like. She smells like a pine cone dipped in sugar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2009)

lol.. i always said mine smelled like grapefruit.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 24, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i always said mine smelled like grapefruit.


I noticed that too. My unknown indica totally smells like grapefruit, in fact all my plants seemed to smell like grapefruit last time I trimmed them. It seems to be a dominant smell of fresh growing herb. but now I'm getting berry, skunk, and pine undertones. The blue moonshine is smelling like berries already. 

Resin is flowing 

Today I'm working on building an organic mix. I just can't see paying $$$ for someone else to mix common ingredients like fish emulsion, guano, peat, compost, worm casings, and pearlite. 

Here's what I have so far:
One part each
1. Moo Doo composted cow manure
2. Mushroom compost
3. Canadian sphagnum peat-moss
4. Pearlite
5. Good top soil

6. 2 bags Earthworm casings 
7. 1 package High nitrogen sea bird or desert bat guano (optional) or just skip this ingredient and foliar feed with Alaska fish emulsion (5-1-1) (also contains micro nutrients). 
8. 1 package Green sand (0-0-3) supplement contains silica, iron, magnesium, and 30 other trace minerals) 
9. 4 - 8 cups Hydrated lime (to raise PH and provide calcium) 

I figure I can make 500 quarts (20 cubic ft) of very high quality potting mix for half the price of Fox farms ocean forest which is like $20 for 1.5 cubic feet, at my local hydro store.


----------



## canefan (Jul 24, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I noticed that too. My unknown indica totally smells like grapefruit, in fact all my plants seemed to smell like grapefruit last time I trimmed them. It seems to be a dominant smell of fresh growing herb. but now I'm getting berry, skunk, and pine undertones. The blue moonshine is smelling like berries already.
> 
> Resin is flowing
> 
> ...


 Green that is sounding good for a mix. I have something to throw out for you to consider in your mix, maybe try it in enough for one container. Instead of the hydrated lime I use wood ash, needs to be hardwood ash. If you have some available to you. I have used that all my life, being on a farm it was always readily available and a great byproduct of cleaning the place. It will raise your ph a little just like the lime and provide some calcium and nitrogen along with all kinds of micro organisms. Also a plus to it is that it is readily available to the soil and your plant.
Just a thought for you...Good mixing


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 24, 2009)

canefan said:


> Green that is sounding good for a mix. I have something to throw out for you to consider in your mix, maybe try it in enough for one container. Instead of the hydrated lime I use wood ash, needs to be hardwood ash. If you have some available to you. I have used that all my life, being on a farm it was always readily available and a great byproduct of cleaning the place. It will raise your ph a little just like the lime and provide some calcium and nitrogen along with all kinds of micro organisms. Also a plus to it is that it is readily available to the soil and your plant.
> Just a thought for you...Good mixing


Good thought. I actually use a bit of charcoal ash mixed with pearlite in the bottom of my containers (for drainage). also keeps the bottom of the container from getting nasty. I wish I could make my own, but local ordinances, and no fireplace make that impossible. Better yet I wish I could make wood ash and sell it for $10 for a little bag


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2009)

.. have you read this? its from tga breeder subcool

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html .. 

although yours looks like a good mix.. i just wanted to throw you some options.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 24, 2009)

green!

Everything is looking/coming together nicley.. so did u just tie em'? 

J/w trying to get a generalization of how everything is going ur way bro!


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 24, 2009)

just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .. have you read this? its from tga breeder





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html ..
> 
> although yours looks like a good mix.. i just wanted to throw you some options.


Thats a good organic mix, but roots is probably pricey, and dried blood has more tendencies to burn. I do like the idea of mixing it on a tarp (indoors). I wish I had a 55 gal barrel I could fill with all the ingredients, seal it, and roll it around to mix, but no space for that. 



skunkman98536 said:


> Everything is looking/coming together nicely.. so did u just tie em'?
> 
> J/w trying to get a generalization of how everything is going ur way bro!


Im surprised you noticed that skunkman. Yes, I continue to keep tying these bitches down so they dont crowd eathother, and the light penetrates all the bud sites. Very low LST though 

I did the same with the unknown Indica today  after they had their morning tea  - and I trimmed the lower bud sites, to keep forcing the tops. 





bennybueno said:


> just gorgeous!!!


Thanks for the props Guys


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 25, 2009)

pretty good setup you got goin on there mate,well thought out.I see your going the organic route and making your own nutes,good shit.Heres what i use for mine,its the best potency mix ive found so far: about half of it is dirt from my garden,which was mostly clay when i moved here but has broken down into rich black soil after 3 years growing veges in there and applying compost and lime, about quarter of it is organic seed raising mix which is about half perlite and makes for good drainage,then about quarter compost, thats all it gets no foliar feed,just before it starts to bud i add a thick layer(bout 3/4 inch in a 30 litre) of bone dust that i grind up myself ,these are canon bones(femure) from cows that have been bashed up to get the marrow out,and then boiled for 8-12 hours with a bunch of water changes to get every last drip of fat out and then the are dryed in the sun untill it has bleached em white,then crushed up and powdered(ive got a whole sack full of em already done to use for bone carving) this provides my P content and makes for big sticky kick arse buds, ive learnt over the years that altough giving them nitrogen in the veg phase will make huge plants,they dont end up yeilding as much and are mainly leafs e.g 12-15ft plants that yeild a pound or less vs my outdoor last season which was slightly higher than my waist(mainly cos it was planted 3 months after the start of the season) and it yeilded 9 colas all over a 0z


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .. have you read this? its from tga breeder subcool
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html ..
> 
> although yours looks like a good mix.. i just wanted to throw you some options.


Bumping this up because it's a must read for all organic growers! Very informative thread 

Thanks TrynaGro


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

jimisimmortal said:


> pretty good setup you got goin on there mate,well thought out.I see your going the organic route and making your own nutes,good shit.Heres what i use for mine,its the best potency mix ive found so far: about half of it is dirt from my garden,which was mostly clay when i moved here but has broken down into rich black soil after 3 years growing veges in there and applying compost and lime, about quarter of it is organic seed raising mix which is about half perlite and makes for good drainage,then about quarter compost, thats all it gets no foliar feed,just before it starts to bud i add a thick layer(bout 3/4 inch in a 30 litre) of bone dust that i grind up myself ,these are canon bones(femure) from cows that have been bashed up to get the marrow out,and then boiled for 8-12 hours with a bunch of water changes to get every last drip of fat out and then the are dryed in the sun untill it has bleached em white,then crushed up and powdered(ive got a whole sack full of em already done to use for bone carving) this provides my P content and makes for big sticky kick arse buds, ive learnt over the years that altough giving them nitrogen in the veg phase will make huge plants,they dont end up yeilding as much and are mainly leafs e.g 12-15ft plants that yeild a pound or less vs my outdoor last season which was slightly higher than my waist(mainly cos it was planted 3 months after the start of the season) and it yeilded 9 colas all over a 0z


Welcome jimisimmortal, your organic mix is close to mine; Topsoil, manure, seedling mix, pearlite and peat). The only thing I'm adding is this mushroom compost I found that looks like it's full of organics (compost) - light and airy. 

Bone meal is definitely an excellent source of P, and cheaper than guano. Powdered bone sounds excellent, but how do you grind it?


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

Sometimes I think I may put too much thought and research into all that I do, but I just came across this very informative piece concerning mushroom compost

*"Chemical residues *


Mushroom farmers have major problems with flies and fungus gnats in their growing facilities and spray regularly with such products as methoprene, cyromazine and diflubenzuron, Dimlin and Diazanon. 

There are also fungal infections that can wipe out a mushroom crop and require control by such chemicals as benomyl, thiabendazole and chlorothalonil. 

Naturally, if treated with any chemicals or having used any kind of artificial nutrient to create a composting action, mushroom compost will not qualify for use on certified organic farms. 
_
Mushroom compost does not qualify for use on certified organic farms unless it too is certified._

Read more:" http://www.simplegiftsfarm.com/mushroom-compost.html#ixzz0MIM0hGRc

So Mushroom compost is off my list and It's kind of a shame, because the stuff looks great, and I was looking forward to using it.


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 25, 2009)

with an angle grinder of course,lol. im a 'make do' kinda guy,unless i only need enuf for a little cfl plant then i use a dremel,ive never tried mushroom compost but was planing on giving it a shot this coming season,so will be watching with interest,i was reading on a grow your own mushrooms website http://www.14u.co.nz/agdet.htm its got on there the ingredient to make it to grow your own mushrooms,which i want to do also cos i eat heaps of the little f'ers,that stuff should be really well decomposed, i bet it works awesome


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 25, 2009)

just read you next post,grow your own shrooms


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

jimisimmortal said:


> with an angle grinder of courselol


Oh I have one of those! LOL The dust must be incredible


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

nice journal


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice journal


Thanks Dr. Greenhorn. I appreciate that coming from a veteran like yourself. kiss-ass

checkout Greenhorns budding beauties


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

hey no problem man...keep it green


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 25, 2009)

The vegatative growth has slowed, but when I checked the garden (before lights out) BMS was within an inch of the glass! 

She's alright, but she must have grown over an inch today, while the buds are fattening up nicely. 

I noticed the containers are already light, but they can wait until tomorrow for food and water. Any thoughts on how much to feed them this time?

I fed them pretty heavy last time, but they seem to be loving it.
Soil PH is 6.7 (perfect)

Here's BMS's breakfast (per gallon): 

1 TBLS Molasses 
1 TBLS Earth Juice Bloom (0-3-1)
1 TBLS Indonesian Bat Guano (0.5-12-0.2)

I see no reason to continue using Silica blast (non-organic) - through flowering.


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 26, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Oh I have one of those! LOL The dust must be incredible


 lol i do it in a big cardboard box with some newspaper in the bottom to more easily get it out and try and close up the flaps as much as possible while still being able too see what im doin, facemask mandatory lol,goggles get all dusty so i squint, and i do a pass along the bone with the grinder then turn it a bit and grind next to where i just ground,so it doesnt burn, using the dremel isnt dusty at all cos i use a tungsten carbide bit that i port alloy heads with, its got biggish teeth and makes lots of little slivers which i powder up with a mortar and pestle, man when i do it with the angle grinder i still end up all white,my dreads get heaps in em and its a pain to get it out.
man that indonesian guano stuff you getting got a good ratio,ive ordered some fossilized guano but it 1.9.1.


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 26, 2009)

Ive been thinkig of having a go at using this stuff for a while http://webmineral.com/data/Taranakite.shtml its a type of fossilized guano,its named after the place i live, where it was first discovered and described, Taranaki.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2009)

have you heard about this line, supposed to be the best organics out.
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/blog/?p=1839

it looks to be alot simpler than dealing organics any other way, but i wouldnt know. just sheddin light on a new product


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 26, 2009)

jimisimmortal said:


> Ive been thinkig of having a go at using this stuff for a while http://webmineral.com/data/Taranakite.shtml its a type of fossilized guano,its named after the place i live, where it was first discovered and described, Taranaki.


Imaging your dreads covered in bone dust! LOL 

Taranaki is fossilized guano? - interesting stuff for sure. I never heard of it. 

The Taranaki region lies on the west coast of the North Island of New Zealand with a land area of 723,610 hectares (3% of New Zealand's area) and a population of 104,124 people (2006 Census).

It must be beautiful there



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/blog/?p=1839
> 
> it looks to be alot simpler than dealing organics any other way, but i wouldnt know. just sheddin light on a new product


Howdy Trynagrow 
That would definitely be the way to go if doing hydro, but soil, fish emulsion, poop, and molasses, has most of what I need. Some times simpler is better. 

Blue moonshine got fed today. Plants look great, buds are already fattening up - new pics coming later in the week. 

I trimmed back some sheet metal on my ventilation system and got 6 - 8" more vertical space out of my grow. It was a PITA (pain in the ars) but no worries now.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 26, 2009)

They're taking shape

Let Me know what you think 

Blue Moonshine 







SOG (unknown indica left/BMS right 







Unknown indica lady 







UI lady profile







blue moonshine 














Gigabud 













Gigabud (left) BMS (foreground) Unknown sativa/skunk Background 






BMS (did I already post this one?) 






Unknown Sativa/Skunk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

wow bro, looks good!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I've found my unknown indica: 

Pink Indica: 






It's the spitting image and has a strong grapefruit smell.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

Yooo Cross, the ladies are looking great, nice and healthy....keep up the green work...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow bro, looks good!


 


GrowKindNugs said:


> Yooo Cross, the ladies are looking great, nice and healthy....keep up the green work...
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks for all the positive feedback 

Enjoy the show


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 26, 2009)

those are some sweet pics


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice grow, subscribed! and +rep


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

what an awesome photo ... and pink grapefruit juice ... my freakin morning favorite. sounds to me like I need to find some pink grapefruit seeds so that I can have my morning pickmeup .... hahahaha!!!!


Green Cross said:


> I think I've found my unknown indica:
> 
> Pink Indica:
> 
> ...


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Imaging your dreads covered in bone dust! LOL
> 
> Taranaki is fossilized guano? - interesting stuff for sure. I never heard of it.
> 
> ...


i will take a pick of mount Taranaki out my lounge window for ya when the clouds piss off


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow I looked that up ... gorgeous ... I have a trip in planning to Tasmania and NZ .... maybe next spring ... your fall?


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow bro, looks good!


Thanks for the props Dr. 




bennybueno said:


> those are some sweet pics


Thanks BB 




diggitydank420 said:


> Nice grow, subscribed! and +rep


I'm a rep whore thanks! LOL 




tahoe58 said:


> what an awesome photo ... and pink grapefruit juice ... my freakin morning favorite . sounds to me like I need to find some pink grapefruit seeds so that I can have my morning pickmeup .... hahahaha!!!!


Good to have you on board Tahoe  




jimisimmortal said:


> i will take a pick of mount Taranaki out my lounge window for ya when the clouds piss off


Thanks for all the props and the rep guys 



The garden is transforming by the day, so I snapped a few more pics this morning for comparison. They wont get watered again until they start wilting (this forces resin production). 

Enjoy the show: 

Unkknown Sativa/Skunk Bulking up







BMS - LSTed these 2 tops again yesterday







Unknown Indica (pink indica?)





















Left Canopy 







Right Canopy


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

stunning ... lovely and stunning .... I am so interested in some of these more pure sativas .... excellent work, Walking ON!!~~~~~


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2009)

hey GC have you seen an older thread about someone who had a bagseed bgrow pink hairs.. i think i saw 2 threads of the sort. if i can find it i'll show. maybe it could be the same strain..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

spice of life had a sweet pink grapefruit ..... don't know if you can still get it anywhere ... I am interested big time .... just one of those gottaa have thingys ya know ... hahaha!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> stunning ... lovely and stunning .... I am so interested in some of these more pure sativas .... excellent work, Walking ON!!~~~~~


Thanks Tahoe, I'm sure my unknown sativa - from bag-seed - is some sort of hybrid. Could be NL x Skunk, or Early Pearl (skunk x Haze), but could be anything. 

I'd love to experiment with more Sativas! 

I love the high you get when your mind wanders to a place where you feel as though you've finally figured out the meaning of life, or some secret of the universe, or solved some political or social ill - if only everyone were on the same page- and you find yourself writing down your thoughts just so you don't lose them... ya know? 

I'm also very interested in how different strains effect for high, and medical benefits - pain relieve/appetite/antidepressant/insomnia/anti-anxiety (when properly finished and cured of course), but I find it impossible to know what you're smoking unless you've grown it yourself. 

Some strains seem to cause me some paranoia, in fact I quit smoking for a while, because of it, but I've found it depends on the strain, and I suspect that any strain that isn't allowed to finish (ripen) properly may be at the real root... but for now I'm growing mostly indica's; for potency, ease, and effect.

I have some smoke here, it was obviously hermied, or pollinated by one, and harvested in haste. It's potent, but racy, and followed by sleepy... My guess is hybrid/indica/hydro/immature/not properly cured. It still has a grassy taste/smell, and even more-so after re-wetting it - trying to get a proper cure on it. At a little over $300 an oz it seemed like a good deal at the time... until you realize that what someone sold you as "the chronic" turns out to be 
the crap.  

If I had the room I'd be running 10 strains. 

Any suggestion for a particular sativa (hybrid) strain? 

All comments/questions welcome as always


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 28, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Some oldies.


The post I searched out looking for a possible match for this Indica was RUI Stoner "tokesalot - pink indica review"

Looks like a very common variety, but a keeper - glad I took some clones 

The clones are still looking piss-poor even after applying super-thrive, but at least half have grown a full node. 

Anyhow at this rate they should be ready in time for the next grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> The post I searched out looking for a possible match for this Indica was RUI Stoner "tokesalot - pink indica review"
> 
> Looks like a very common variety, but a keeper - glad I took some clones
> 
> ...


what are the temps and rh? maybe bacteria? are they rooted?


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 28, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what are the temps and rh? maybe bacteria? are they rooted?


It's been a little over 2 weeks since I took cuttings. Most had rooted last week.

I rooted them in soil, so that slowed them down. 

Temperature swings aren't helping; I need to rework the light in the cab, so it isn't fixed at the top where the heat it.

Most had lots of flowers on them, so I think they're taking longer to veg. 

I was hoping to I can get a 400w tent set up in a couple weeks, but lack of funds have that project on hold for now, so I'm happy they're not outgrowing the space I have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2009)

be careful with the clones with flowers, i lost a batch a few weeks back of some strawberry couch i cloned. the had mold in the buds bc of the hi humidity


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

wow man, really nice journal, sad i missed so many things


keep up the good work man...props.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 28, 2009)

grow space said:


> wow man, really nice journal, sad i missed so many things
> 
> 
> keep up the good work man...props.


Thanks growspace, but you showed up when things are just starting to get interesting 

Bumping up the ladies 
Enjoy the show: 

Unkknown Sativa/Skunk Bulking up







BMS - LSTed these 2 tops again yesterday







Unknown Indica (pink indica?)





















Left Canopy 







Right Canopy


----------



## canefan (Jul 29, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks growspace, but you showed up when things are just starting to get interesting
> 
> Bumping up the ladies
> Green the ladies are sure looking good now, you have really done a great job with them. I know what you mean about hoping to grow outdoors one day and growing trees, there is not a better feeling in the world than watching them grow to their full glory. I hope to likewise learn to grow a little indoors so that I can control the breeding of them better. Also, I finally found the sativa to reintroduce back into the gene pool next year, its called sativa queen at sannieseeds....wonderful looking sativa. Keep up the good work and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

mmmmmm, looks tasty.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 29, 2009)

looking beautiful over there my friend...are you like me and just can't wait for harvest, so exciting, but sooo tough to wait out, hhaha...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> looking beautiful over there my friend...are you like me and just can't wait for harvest, so exciting, but sooo tough to wait out, hhaha...
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody! 

Nugs, You know I can wait! LOL


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

I did some rearranging because the tall BMS were in the middle blocking the overlap on the lights. It's going to be a bitch to water now, but the light penetration is improved. I also added some Mylar (reflectix) to the end walls. BMS got a good dose of Earth Juice (bloom) and mollases today. The sativa and gigabud got their second dose of guano enhanced tea. The indicas will be getting the of last of the tea, once they dry out. 

First the group shots

Left: 






Right: 






More to follow


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

Unknown Sativa looks like a haze hybrid possibly Lemon skunk x SSH 

I counted 17 tops on this bush, and cleared out all the popcorn from underneath. 






Same plant (upper)






Lower growth cleaned out






Gigabud measures 32" mature 






GB Cola building






More bud porn thumbnails:


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

whoa, anyone tell you you need to supply tissues and ablution facilities in your room (its the new norm with these mega strains coming out n'all) hahahahaha .... there's gona be a lot of "outpouring" of emotions looking at that sh*t.....well done. Exceptional. Many thanks for the good work, and great pics! Walk on!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pics! Looks good


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa, anyone tell you you need to supply tissues and ablution facilities in your room (its the new norm with these mega strains coming out n'all) hahahahaha .... there's gona be a lot of "outpouring" of emotions looking at that sh*t.....well done. Exceptional. Many thanks for the good work, and great pics! Walk on!!~~


LMAO thanks for noticing!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

noticing? I'm still cleaning up !!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## canefan (Jul 30, 2009)

*Looking great Green, my hats off to you.......great pics.*


----------



## bennybueno (Jul 30, 2009)

lovin the pics i just buried my main lady in the bush!


----------



## lmn8r (Jul 31, 2009)

Starting to see more people using CMH bulbs lately. Here's another one:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210479-dual-areoponic-cabinet-ceramic-metal.html

Philips Mastercolor 400w CMH is quite possibly the perfect growing bulb. If only they would offer 600w and 1000w bulbs.

Philips Mastercolor CMH > Eye Hortilux BLUE MH > Any horticultural HPS > Standard Metal Halide > LED's (at their current prices) > T5 fluorescent tubes> T8 fluorescent tubes > Standard triphosphor CFL's > GE Reveal inandescent grow lights

I'm glad to see you picked the best. Hopefully more people can be convinced to use CMH's.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 31, 2009)

lmn8r said:


> Starting to see more people using CMH bulbs lately. Here's another one:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210479-dual-areoponic-cabinet-ceramic-metal.html
> 
> Philips Mastercolor 400w CMH is quite possibly the perfect growing bulb. If only they would offer 600w and 1000w bulbs.
> ...


Thanks Imn8r, and the rest of you folks

*I can't say enough about the spectrum these bulbs put out.

Here's a thread devoted to CMH

I wrote:
I'm using these bulbs and having excellent results; Philips Master Color Retro White (4k). I'll put my current grow up against any 400W HPS grow any day of the week. 

I think the reason there is confusion surrounding these bulbs is because all CMH are not the same. After doing my homework on Philips CMH I found all CMH are not the same. I would not trust any other brand calling themselves CMH 

Measuring light in lumen's (what humans see) is antiquated. Have you ever seen LED's rated in lumen output? Plants see red and blue, and UV mostly. 

Regarding Philips Master Color Retro White (4k) CMH:

1. Puts out more red than HPS

2. Puts out more blue than MH

3. Puts out more UV than HPS/MH

4. Throws less heat...

5. Less Color Shift (less than 200k over their lifetime)

Compare the HPS (wasted spectrum = heat) to the CMH Retro White (4k). More red more UV






It's closer to the $130 eye hortilux blue MH but more red @ half the price, and runs on a HPS ballast. No need for switchable ballasts, or changing bulbs. 







Next grow I'm thinking about switching to HPS in the 3rd week of flowering, just for comparison. Maybe flower production increases when the plant is starved of blue light in flower?

Warning:
NO DIGITAL BALLASTS - you will destroy the bulb. ONLY use a standard coil and core HPS ballast (don't let the name confuse you). CMH bulbs cannot handle the frequencies of digital ballasts. Of course there are exceptions to this rule as there is at least one digital ballast that is designed to work with CMH lamps. They are fairly expensive and unless you know you have one of these you don't so don't try. The Ceramic Metal Halide bulbs are positional. This means that they are designed to be EITHER horizontal or vertical (they cannot be used universally) but not both. Placing the bulb in the wrong position will cause it to fail early.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 31, 2009)

On with the show, and I need a better camera, so y'all can see the sparkles on the buds - this morning 

Maybe I can rig a magnifier to the camera I'm using? 

I figured as long as the other Unknown Indica was thirsty, I'd take some LSTed stem shots. 

UI-1 - this is the other unknown indica - pink grapefruit looking... but the leaves on this plant are almost rubbery 






UI-1 top side






UI-2 (pink Grapefruit) 






US-1






US-2 






Note to self: Comparing stems US-2 is definitely the skunk phenotype. Was afraid I had mixed them up, but there is no mistaking that dominant lower branch


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 31, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I think I've found my unknown indica:
> 
> Pink Indica:
> 
> ...


 
great looking plant... +Rep


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 31, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> great looking plant... +Rep


Thanks LAX, but that photography isn't mine. That's a pic of pink grapefruit, which seems to match my Unknown (bagseed) Indica's. Pink Stamens, with a strong grapefruit smell.

My Unkown Sativa's look like SSH. The bud structure looks identical, and the one smelled like a skunk from a seedling. Any thoughts on that? 

SSH:






( Northern light #5 x Haze ) x ( Skunk#1 x Haze ) = Super Silver Haze

I'm hoping I can pinpoint this strain once the buds fill out more, but if it's Super Lemon Haze, we won't know until the smoke report.


----------



## jimmyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful Plants man, they are loving the CMH! Can't wait for the comparison!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 2, 2009)

jimmyc said:


> Beautiful Plants man, they are loving the CMH! Can't wait for the comparison!


Day 28 - Trichome production looks good 

I've been playing around with some DIY macro-photography, using a magnifying glass, over the camera lens. 

Let me know what y'all think 

BMS 












UI 






Unknown Indica












Gigabud 






Group Shot - Unknown Sativa (foreground) - Blue Mooshine (background)






Group Shot - Unknown indica (foreground) Unknown Sativa (left)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

luscious and vibrant garden .... everything is looking really good ... thanks for the awesome updates ... macro-shots look great too ... I love thse plants and their minute details .... walk on!~


----------



## canefan (Aug 2, 2009)

*Looking very good, your macro shots are also good.........hope mine turn out as well....thanks for the great update.*


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

jimmyc said:


> Beautiful Plants man, they are loving the CMH! Can't wait for the comparison!


Oh yeah me too. From what I've heard trimming is more work with CMH, but I find trimming therapeutic, and we all like hash right? 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks Green



tahoe58 said:


> luscious and vibrant garden .... everything is looking really good ... thanks for the awesome updates ... macro-shots look great too ... I love thse plants and their minute details .... walk on!~


I'll get to you in a minute lol 


canefan said:


> *Looking very good, your macro shots are also good.........hope mine turn out as well....thanks for the great update.*


Thanks for all the positive comments and encouragement guys, and Im always happy to see Tahoes smoking-hot avatar in my grow journal! LOL 

The resin is really flowing now. Im going to post some more marco-pics showing-off the high standing trichomes on the leaves; if the flowers look blurry; look more closely

Vertical growth stopped last week, and bud growth seemed to have halted for the past couple days, but today I see many new flowers pushing out of all bud sites. New C02 mix helped I think. 

Im trying to let the ladies dry out more in-between waterings; in order to increase resin flow. The Unknown indica that smells like grapefruit (in a 5 gal bucket) hasnt been watered in over a week, and still no signs of wilting.

Blue moonshine is taking shape, but still has a long ways to go. It looks like the unknown indica will finish first, and the others will enjoy the extra space/light. 

The clones are 5 weeks now and hanging in there, but not yet ready to be transplanted from their red cups. F*** I never did make that super soil I was talking about, but there's still time, and "plan b" is to use an organic soilless mix (I get locally), add some worm casings, and fertilize with organics. 

The bag of weed I was bitching about last week, is finally starting to get a proper cure on it, but it doesnt want to light, or stay lit. A sure sign that it wasnt flushed properly. Maybe Ill give a proper smoke report on it later in the week, for practice lol 

This first pic is Blue Mooshine making me proud. 







BMS







BMS







Gigabud is also filling-in nicely. 







Gigabud 






She has leaves like a dandelion, always reaching for the light 







Gigabud top






Here's Unknown Indica (probably pink grapefruit) making me proud














Unknown Indica (trichomes)






Trichome production 







Unknown Sativa (possibly SSH)








All Comments Welcome as usual


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

very very sweet looking ... progressing well for sure ..... stanking up the room is SUCH a fine fine way!! Walk On!!~~


----------



## canefan (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pics now my stupid question....lol......how do I get pics to post large size like this for my journal. I have been looking for a thread that tells you how to........but again just feel stupid asking.....never mind I figured it out......lmao....governement education, still learning to read at 54.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

canefan said:


> Great pics now my stupid question....lol......how do I get pics to post large size like this for my journal. I have been looking for a thread that tells you how to........but again just feel stupid asking.....


Hi canefan, You have to publish the pictures on another website like tinypic then you can use that web address to link the raw image, using the "insert image" button above.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 3, 2009)

Everything's looking mighty juicy! +rep!

edit: +rep if I could


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Everything's looking mighty juicy! +rep!
> 
> edit: +rep if I could


Thanks for stopping by diggitydank

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## canefan (Aug 3, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hi canefan, You have to publish the pictures on another website like tinypic then you can use that web address to link the raw image, using the "insert image" button above.


thanks GreenCross it worked beautifuly +rep to you


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, we're about half way through flowering, and BMS already smells of blue berries. 

Today BMS got a heavy dose of fertilizer - top dressed with 1 TBSP each; rainbow mix bloom, and high phosphorus bat guano, and watered-in with 1.5 TBSL earth juice bloom, and 1 TBLS molasses (per gal water). The other unknown Indica got the last of the tea, which was starting to smell as funky as the reptile cages at the zoo. 

I got a few snapshots while I was in there. 

Unknown Indica (grapefruit smell) 






Unknown Sativa 






Left Canopy 






Right Canopy 










Comments and questions welcome.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Well, we're about half way through flowering, and BMS already smells of blue berries.
> 
> Today BMS got a heavy dose of fertilizer - top dressed with 1 TBSP each; rainbow mix bloom, and high phosphorus bat guano, and watered-in with 1.5 TBSL earth juice bloom, and 1 TBLS molasses (per gal water). The other unknown Indica got the last of the tea, which was starting to smell as funky as the reptile cages at the zoo.
> 
> ...


 
Looking great..


----------



## Drio (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent LSD'ing 

Almost enough to convince me to stop the topping and just go full LSD >:<

Beautiful girls m8 , - that MH UV will cover them in white sticky snow ;D


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Looking great..


Thanks LAX 



Drio said:


> Excellent LSD'ing
> 
> Almost enough to convince me to stop the topping and just go full LSD >:<
> 
> Beautiful girls m8 , - that MH UV will cover them in white sticky snow ;D


Thanks Drio

The resin sure is flowing; they're stating to look greesy.  

The Sativa LSTed in the first photo was fimmed @ 3 weeks, and then LSTed heavilly - 
along with the other bagseed. That one was such a fast grower, I was afraid it might turn out to be a male, but I think I got lucky with the genetics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

looking really nice ..... full, stout, and erect ... great greeness overall ... bud site coming in gangbusters .... you got it going .... Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## bennybueno (Aug 5, 2009)

wow im lovin it!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 6, 2009)

bennybueno said:


> wow im lovin it!!!


Me too! lol Thanks for stopping by

I'll have new pics up when I see substantial bud growth. Hopefully in a couple days. 

All are heavy feeding now, with no signs of nute burn. I will start starving them of nitrogen from here out. Earth Juice bloom (0-3-1) and molasses, and the residual guano and rainbow mix already in the soil should be plenty. 

I'm seeing some consumption of nitrogen from some of the fan leaves now (100% normal during the final phase of flowing). This is why you never trim fan leaves; energy from those leaves is stored until it's needed. 

It's time to feed the clones a 1/2 dose growth fertilizer, a 1/2 dose silica blast - with a couple drops super thrive. They will also get transplanted from their 16 oz cups, into their 6" pots soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2009)

hey. my comp is bro. your lookin extra nice right now. if u have tip on making compost and teas please enlighten me in my journal. thx


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 8, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey. my comp is bro. your lookin extra nice right now. if u have tip on making compost and teas please enlighten me in my journal. thx


Will do TrynaGroSumSyte 

Also plan on updating my journal today, so stay tuned. 

Here's a goup shot


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Will do TrynaGroSumSyte
> 
> Also plan on updating my journal today, so stay tuned.
> 
> Here's a goup shot


 Very Nice...


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! It's been a while since I did a proper update, and I have a lot to share with you - all while while listening to "Crosby Nash BBC (1970)" on youtube (5 parts).  I also have a lot of pics to share with you, so I'll do this in a couple separate posts. 

First of all; the clones. I've learned a valuable lesson, after doing some research last week; I learned that it's not a good idea to take clones in flower, or re-veg a mother plant. Of course it is possible, and I hear folks doing this and advising others to do the same, but it's not the best means to an end. 

When you take a clone from a flowering plant, or reveg a mother plant, you actually lose some of the genetic material (through the stress of flowering). 

This from Marijuana Cultivation/Cloning - Wikibooks:
"Basically you clone when you want to be able to replicate the exact genetic characteristics of a plant. If you have found not only a good strain but a particularly fine specimen you can share it by cloning. Or you can keep the fine plant in the vegetative stage forever and only grow out and mature cuttings of it. Not only do you have a plant with known properties such as potency, potential yield, disease resistance, size, etc but you will be able to have a garden of plants that given the same conditions will more or less grow at the same rate and respond to the same way to different training methods. Your plants will all have the same nutrient requirements as well.
Cloning is also an ideal way to determine the sex and properties of potential mother plants without every having them undergo the stress of flowering. This is much better than taking a cutting during flowering or putting a flowering plant back under a longer light cycle to revert it back to vegetative growth. Stress can alter or damage genetic material and that genetic change will be passed to the cuttings taken from the mother after that point." 
"Generational Cloning
This is the chance to squash another myth. To cut to the chase, a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone can be taken for at least several hundred generations out without any negative effects to the plant. In fact, replacing your mother with a fresh clone from healthy tissue often will mean less genetic damage due to stress and aging over the life of the plant." 

Of course this isn't the only source for this valuable information, so it's my fault for not going by the book. 

Additionally: not only do you fuck up your genetics taking cuttings in flower, but first the cutting is stressed trying to flower, and then stressed further, trying to grow a new root system. No wonder these clones look like crap. 

Well what's done is done. I still plan to grow out a second harvest using the same (although now damaged) genetics. There are no mistakes just learning experiences right? 

The clones after trying to flower for 5 weeks are finally pushing new growth. Some look better than others, but I only need a few plants for the next harvest. The tight node spacing is due to CFL 6500k. They'll stretch out when they go under HID lighting, but as you can see a few of these specimens look much more like re-veged mothers, than clones. 

























I'll be selecting the pheno's and keepers, and transplanting these ASAP 

All are getting 1/2 strength earth juice grow, and 1/2 strength silicablast.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

As promised - to update the bud porn as soon as i saw substantial changes - after 5 weeks of 12/12 even the BMS is putting on weight. I notice some slight nute burn and yellowing of leaves (falling), but all acceptable, and expected. 

BMS #3 looks like my select Pheno (giant buds on this one, and very vigorous growth with night plant structure). BMS-Siam (one of 2 twins) is bursting with new pistols, so I'm going to watch this one closely, and the other twin (the purplest of them all) was damaged when the plant fell over and almost snapped off at the soil (this stunted growth and flowering), so I'll be flowering her clones in the next grow, to get a better idea of her real potential. 

Unknown Indica 






UI






Get a load of this GB Cola 






Unknown Sativa 






















BMS #3 Pheno - not the greatest pic, but check out the fatness on this cola






Still more to come


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

everything is looking great bro, except those clones, haha, lesson learned...keep up the green work....


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are some random BMS and a couple group shots. Oh yeah and my secret weapon, "DampRid", to lower the humidity in the flower room. I just hung this up today, but you'll see a big difference in the amount of frost (resin) if you lower the humidity in the final weeks of the flowering phase. Looking forward to some frosty shots next week. 






BMS














"" Purple pheno 






BMS






BMS group shot 






All comments and question welcome.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

nice pics bro. cool idea with that damprid box....looking forward to results!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> everything is looking great bro, except those clones, haha, lesson learned...keep up the green work....
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks GKN. 

At least I don't need these clones for a few more weeks, and I already have some new genetics already on the way. 

One is trainwreck x kush (k-train). The other is a rare *Blue Alaskan Thunderfuck *crossed hybrid

I'm tempted to just trash these clones, but I've spent so much time nursing them, and I'd to see for myself, if there is much difference between the first grow, and the second. I'm not even sure this will be a good comparison now. 

The moral of this story is to go by the book. Marijuana horticulture hasn't changed much in the past 20 years


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice pics bro. cool idea with that damprid box....looking forward to results!


Thanks for stopping by Mr. Green

it actually does work, lowering the humidity around 10% and the smell helps keep the dank skunk smell down, when the curtain is open. lol


----------



## canefan (Aug 9, 2009)

GreenCross your grow is looking really great, wish mine was a good. I do have clones that look about the same as yours.....still trying to get them back to the veg state. Finally seeing some new growth appearring, it certainly was a lesson well learned. Good luck with the rest of the grow and the clones.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 10, 2009)

canefan said:


> GreenCross your grow is looking really great, wish mine was a good. I do have clones that look about the same as yours.....still trying to get them back to the veg state. Finally seeing some new growth appearing, it certainly was a lesson well learned. Good luck with the rest of the grow and the clones.


Thanks Canefan,

I'll checkout your journal later today

Yup lesson learned

I popped one of the bigger clones out of it's container yesterday, and still didn't see much of a root system. I'll check them again in a week or so, before transplanting into larger pots.

My super soil won't be seasoned until mid-winter, in time for the k-train grow. For the next batch I have a good soilless mix standing by (vermiculite, pearlite, peat, and aged pine bark all PH balanced). I'll just mix that with 20 lbs of worm casings, 20% coco coir, and a little lime, and use earth juice again.

Here's one of the better looking clones from Gigabud


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

absolutely on the Grows To Do list .... I am liking watching this .... grow on my man!!~~


Green Cross said:


> Here are some random BMS and a couple group shots. Oh yeah and my secret weapon, "DampRid", to lower the humidity in the flower room. I just hung this up today, but you'll see a big difference in the amount of frost (resin) if you lower the humidity in the final weeks of the flowering phase. Looking forward to some frosty shots next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> absolutely on the Grows To Do list .... I am liking watching this .... grow on my man!!~~


Howdy Tahoe Looks yummy huh? lol 

I took a twist tie off a couple BMS buds yesterday, and my fingers were sticking together with the smell of blueberry syrup mixed with dank 

I can't wait to sample this one.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 10, 2009)

My Co2 bottles were going flat again, so I figured as long as I was at it, I'd give you my recipe, and show you how I roll.

1. 1.75 - 2L filtered water 
2. 2 cups sugar 
3. 1 tsp baking soda
4. 1 tsp active dry yeast
5. 1/4 packet carnation instant breakfast - this ingredient is optional, but I believe it help boosts the yeast with extra vitamins and protein. 





I like to use whiskey bottles, but any 1.75 - 2L bottle will do. 





These bottle have a cork so there's no need to silicone the tubing to the cap. I just drilled a hole in the cap so that the tubing fits tight, and I'm ready to go.
'The tubing is to deliver the Co2 to the top of the canopy. I'll go into that more in a minute. 





Out with the old 





Once you have your bottles (I use 2 in a 2 x 10' area) ready, start heating enough water (filtered, or distilled) to fill your bottles, adding 2 cups of sugar per 1.75 - 2L of water. 

We're looking for 110 degrees Fahrenheit. This is warm enough to dissolve the sugar crystals, and activate the yeast. Any hotter will kill the acitve yeast 











Now that our simple syrup is hot carefully pour it into your bottle (s)





Be sure to leave some head room at the top, so the mixture has room to bubble without shooting out the tube. 





Next we add the dry ingredients and give it a little swirl to mix 






Within 10 minutes the yeast is activated and bubbling






Time to smoke and count the Co2 bubbles emitting from the tube - about 1 every 2 seconds is about right.





Swirling the bottle will give you a Co2 boost. For faster bubbles you can use twice as much yeast, but the mix will go dead faster. This mix lasts between 10 days and 2 weeks, depending on how ofter you swirl it. I say swirl, because you really don't want to shake this stuff. 

Placing the bottle in a larger container of warm (100 -110 degree) water, will also give this mix, a temporary boost, during daylight hours, when plants take in the most C02. 

Next we move our Co2 factories into garden. Always be careful to keep liquids away from electricity








Co2 is heavier than air, so the tubes can be positioned to wash the canopy with C02, or just place the ends of the tubes near your fan.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome tutorial bro....loving it!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome tutorial bro....loving it!!


Thanks for stopping by Dr. Green 

I snapped a few more pics this morning

Enjoy 

Unknown indica (left canopy)






Unknown indica (left), and Sativa (right)






US 












My Fav BMS pheno #3


















Blue Moonshine pheno in foreground Gigabud in the background


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

sweet garden ..... I'll bet smells wonderful in there ... thanks for the updates .... !~~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

hell yeah man, loving everything...the plants look perfect, and awesome co2 setup, i should do that for my last little bit of flowering...

that'd blue thunderfuck sounds amazing, was that a clone only strain??


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 10, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hell yeah man, loving everything...the plants look perfect, and awesome co2 setup, i should do that for my last little bit of flowering...
> 
> that'd blue thunderfuck sounds amazing, was that a clone only strain??
> 
> ...


Thanks GKN 

It's actually a BTF (crossed) male called Matanuska Thunderous Underground x another infamous Alaskan strain called Carolina or Wild Carolina LOL there's a lot of legendary - Hippie culture - behind these strains. 

The MTU male apparently accidentally seeded the Carolina, and I am anxiously looking forward to receiving only 1 seed. I'm excited to see what takes shape, because as far as I know this strain comes from legendary stock, and has never been grown before. 

Hopefully it's the next miracle plant. If so I'll be cloning her for some time to come.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

luv reading about old time or old style genetics and stories. That would have been a great time to be growing ... total counterculture ... thanks for sharing that. Walk on!!~~~ 


Green Cross said:


> Thanks GKN
> 
> It's actually a BTF (crossed) male called Matanuska Thunderous Underground x another infamous Alaskan strain called Carolina or Wild Carolina LOL there's a lot of legendary - Hippie culture - behind these strains.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 11, 2009)

yo green!

looking good man!!

bout har far wud u say>


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 11, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> yo green!
> 
> looking good man!!
> 
> bout har far wud u say>


Hey skunk, glad to see you made it back safely. I'll have to check your grow for an update...hope you enjoyed your vacation.

I'm guessing 3 - 4 more weeks. It's hard to believe this grow is finally winding down, but the bag seed was started in early April, if I recall... 

Thanks Tahoe and everyone esle for stopping by


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought I would take a closer look at my unknown indica. This is the suspected pink grapefruit strain, and the larger of the 2. 

And I'm definitely seeing some amber Trichs @ only 37 days, so it looks like she's an early finisher. 

I'll flush as soon as she's good and dry, and then plain water until harvest - could be as soon as next week. I'm looking for 40 - 50% amber for a good balance of high/stoned; a good night time smoke. 

I managed to get a few shots using my cell cam and a 60x - 100x power microscope lol but you can't see much. I only had time to check a couple tiny bud leaves, before the lights went out, so I'll get a better look tomorrow. 

There are some areas where I see clusters of amber trichs, and other areas that are mostly cloudy mixed with clear and a few amber. Over all these samples look 20% amber. Let me know what you think


----------



## canefan (Aug 11, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I thought I would take a closer look at my unknown indica. This is the suspected pink grapefruit strain, and the larger of the 2.
> 
> And I'm definitely seeing some amber Trichs @ only 37 days, so it looks like she's an early finisher.
> 
> ...


 Looking very good, makes the heart beat just a tab faster the closer it gets.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 12, 2009)

canefan said:


> Looking very good, makes the heart beat just a tab faster the closer it gets.


Right on canefan, 

I couldn't wait to take a closer look this morning. 

I'm seeing 1/2 clear, 1/2, cloudy, and a few (10% maybe) amber. Thankfully the plant was bone dry this morning so I was able to start flushing - I ran 4 gallons of plain water through the 4 gal of soil in the container - and what came out looked pretty clear. 

As long as I'm flushing: Here are a couple watering/flushing tips:

But before I begin; It's important to add some pearlite or other porous material to the bottom of your container, so that you have good drainage, or you will have problems with over watering. 


I routinely flush about every 6 weeks just to remove toxic salts from the soil, again at the beginning of flowering (to remover excess nitrogen), and again 2 weeks before harvest to remove excess fertilizer. 

Wait until your container is really dry before watering and especially before flushing. I used to grow trophy African violets, and they can't handle drought, but MJ on the other hand can't handle too much water. You will never kill a MJ plant watering it a little too late, but water too soon and you can cause the deadly root rot. Let them dry out thoroughly between watering's, especially in flower. 

The best way to tell if your plant needs water, it to dig your finger into the medium, and if you feel any moisture wait. Eventually you may get a feel for watering, just by lifting the container, judging by the weight of the container when wet/dry.


When you water, do so thoroughly. Some times its necessary to drench the medium twice - 10 minutes apart - before the soil can absorb enough water. Water enough so that 20% runs out the bottom, and you won't have to worry much about salts (from fertilizer) building up in the soil. 


Use some common sense here: if it's 100 degrees, and the water runs right through the pot, you should be watering in 2 steps - as explained above. If you have a seedling in a 5 gal container, you'll want to water less, so it doesn't take 10 days to dry out. This is one of the reasons I increase the container size gradually - A seedlings roots will develop better when it goes though a fast wet/dry cycle. 


After drenching the container, let it drain, and then tip it up on edge, so that all the excess water can drain out one of the drainage holes. MJ doesn't like having wet feet. This also draws O2 into the root zone. 


Don't flush or water again, until the medium drys out again. 


The amount of water to use when flushing depends on the amount of fertilizer in the soil, and the density of the soil, but a 1 to 1 ratio water to soil, should be enough to remove most the excess fertilizer. If you have detoxified the soil, due to improper fertilization and watering methods, you may want to use 3 gal of water to 1 gal of soil, and then transplant to a healthy soil mix. 

My guess is she has a week or 2 to go. 
As you can see the Calyx are swollen, and half the Stigma (hairs) are brown.


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 12, 2009)

there some pretty ladies you got there. wish i could have seen this thread earlier to follow it but just checked it all out.
Great journal man!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 12, 2009)

hiphopireland said:


> there some pretty ladies you got there. wish i could have seen this thread earlier to follow it but just checked it all out.
> Great journal man!


Thanks a lot hiphopirelend. 

I have more pics, mostly of the unknown indica (UI-1 and UI-2) bagseed. 

UI-1

























UI-2 
















Unknown Sativa 






BMS & Gigabud 






BMS




https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/152173/1_DSC02350.JPG


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice pics bro


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 12, 2009)

yummy yummmmmmm

loooks sexy man!

Wut 'X' magnifying glass are u using!? .. i need to pick one uP!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

beautiful plants, and great pics. thanks for the update. They are looking very well tended. Walk on!!~~ 


Green Cross said:


> Thanks a lot hiphopirelend.
> 
> I have more pics, mostly of the unknown indica (UI-1 and UI-2) bagseed.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> beautiful plants, and great pics. thanks for the update. They are looking very well tended. Walk on!!~~


Thanks Tahoe, but this particular plant seems to thrive regardless of what I do lol 

Oh yeah I almost forgot have a new pic of gigabud. 











She's kind of a disappointment (G13 labs lies) but she was a freebie. I plan to grow out her clones and ditch this strain unless the smoke is better than expected.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice for a freebie . Looking forward to a smoke report on that..I also had a freebie gigabud


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice for a freebie . Looking forward to a smoke report on that..I also had a freebie gigabud


Hey Green, I didn't see gigabud in your grow 
l'll have to take another look. 

Does yours have these giant leaves? 

I figured I'd lollipop it and let it grow into one big cola just to see what she can do. The smell is sweet but nothing really stands out. 

I have a couple lower buds I pulled a couple weeks ago - pruning - and putting an early cure on right now.  I should have the results shortly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Heh, I didn't grow it yet it's the feminized one from attitude huh


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Heh, I didn't grow it yet it's the feminized one from attitude huh


Gotta love Attitude


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Gotta love Attitude


@ 40 days the buds are showing more colors "Purples and pinks and blues"

The plant I flushed is already showing signs of necrosis - *Necrosis* (from the Greek _&#957;&#949;&#954;&#961;&#972;&#962;_, "dead") is the premature death of cells and living tissue.- which is just a fancy way of saying the plant is already dying; The leaves are dying, because the buds are pulling energy from the leaves. It's all good in the later stages.

I'll enhance the second photo, because this just doesn't do it justice











BMS looking blue now






LSTing in flower produced good results






DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine 























































Unknown Sativa 












Comments/questions welcome


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMffffG ...... wowwwweeee .... great update ....luvs them pics and beautiful plants ... walk on!!~~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

looking real good bro!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking real good bro!


That's funny, I was just leaving a comment on yours lol 

Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## canefan (Aug 14, 2009)

*Your babies are looking better everyday my friend. I watch your pics almost as much as I stare at my girls......lol*


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great Green!!

Things are coming along nicly indeed!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Skunk, Dr. Green, Tahoe (congrats on a nice harvest) Cane, GKN, Tryna, and all... 

The ladies are getting really sticky now 

They're using very little water, because many of the leaves have fallen. Most of them should be thirsty tomorrow; Hopefully I can get some new pics then, and a new camera is already on my christmas list

I pulled out the unknown indica to check the trichs again, but she still has a little ways to go. This is the plant with the pink hairs with a strong grapefruit smell. Well now she is putting-out a strong diesel fuel smell! Could be red diesel, grapefruit diesel, strawberry diesel, or anything in between, but when I save bag seed it's usually something extraordinary. Whatever it is I can't wait to taste it. I'll check her again @ 55 days, BMS is supposed to be ready @ 65 days, and of course the unknown sativa could go longer. 

That reminds me I've been putting a cure on some trim from a couple weeks back. I also did a quick microwave (dry) on some lower BMS popcorn last week. 

First the Blue Moonshine - of course the taste wasn't there, but the BMS gave me immediate neck-lock lol it was very racy, but incredibly potent. This one is going to need to ripen fully, followed by a nice slow cure. 

I also sampled the unknown sativa, and although it doesn't have a full cure on it, it wasn't half bad. Very smooth smoke, all in the head, and even though it's an immature sativa I didn't experience any paranoia with it. Definitely a mood lifter, a good daytime... and social smoke. 

I redesigned my veg cab, so that the light is movable, rather than fixed in the top... and the temperatures are more stable. 
I flushed the clones, because I suspect an abundance of worm casings in my soil is at the root (no pun intended) of my clone problems. Next time I'll use a seedling mix.  Nevertheless I should have enough survivors to continue the preferred lines, and include in the next grow. They continue to receive a very dilute mix of fish emulsion, silicablast, and superthrive.

Watch for new pics later in the week.


----------



## fish601 (Aug 18, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I believe I do have the right - under the US constitution - to privacy in my own home  as long as nobody is being harmed.


i agree


----------



## fish601 (Aug 18, 2009)

i only read to page 4 and i might of missed it but what size pots do u grow in?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking real good bro!


Cool  this thread needed some action lol and you gotta love Marley

I checked the girls containers again, and I still feel a little moisture! Now they will have to wait another day, because I don't water in the evening 

A little drought will be good for resin production


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

fish601 said:


> i only read to page 4 and i might of missed it but what size pots do u grow in?


hey fish,

Assorted sizes 

The unknown sativa is in 3.5 - 4 gal.

The unknown indica is in 5 gal buckets (4 - 4.5 full)

The Gigabud is in about a 3 gal

And the blue moonshine are in 3 gal trash pails, with about 3" of dead space (styrofoam) in the bottoms. 

All but he indica are nearly root-bound


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

OK I snapped a few pics for you bud-porn addicts lol 

First the unknown indica (I suspect this is grapefruit diesel or red diesel) 
































More?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> OK I snapped a few pics for you bud-porn addicts lol
> 
> First the unknown indica (I suspect this is grapefruit diesel or red diesel)
> 
> ...


I guess everyone is bored with bud pics - you've seen one you've seen 'em all - so let's play "pick the top" Which top is the original main-stem growing tip? 






Which top is the original growing tip?


----------



## canefan (Aug 19, 2009)

eleven........everything is looking so good...I think you are a couple of weeks ahead of me in flowering.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

canefan said:


> eleven........everything is looking so good...I think you are a couple of weeks ahead of me in flowering.


OH! you were so close lol 

Check this out: 

blue mooshine showing purple


















Here are a couple croup shots BMS and unknown sativa













Maybe I can get some better shots tomorrow, at feeding time


----------



## canefan (Aug 19, 2009)

ok 6 and that is my final offer......lol


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

canefan said:


> ok 6 and that is my final offer......lol


LOL better luck next time Cane 

I'm so anxious to harvest these laddies! It's coming up on 7 weeks... 

I noticed what looked like a few immature male flowers on one of the indica (I plucked then off with a tweezers), so I know the unknown indica are getting close. 

I think I better check all the plants for male flowers tomorrow, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

Number 2?????


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Number 2?????


No it's not #2, but thanks for playing lol 

Day 47 - 12/12
The pots finally dried out, so they're all watered, and I have some more pics. 

All are still getting full strength bloom nutes, and molasses, except for the one that I flushed last week, and that one it already showing a phosphorus deficiency. She got her second flush today, but she's still pushing plenty of new flowers. The red pistols are quite stunning






























Gigabud 












Unknown sativa 












Blue Mooshine


----------



## ThirdCoast (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for checking out my grow Green Cross. 

If the unknown plant is indeed Red Diesel, I am very jealous! I've only smoked it a few times, but it was great. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

ThirdCoast said:


> Thanks for checking out my grow Green Cross.
> 
> If the unknown plant is indeed Red Diesel, I am very jealous! I've only smoked it a few times, but it was great. Definitely one of my favorites.


Thanks for stopping by thirdcoast 

I wish I could pull them out and give the the smell test every day. 

I'm so hoping it's red diesel! 

But what's funny is I didn't notice as much diesel smell today, more like grapefuit, mint, and oil paint, mixed with dirt, but they were pretty dry, and they are transforming every day.

The gigabud started with a pine smell, but now has more of a berry smell 

The sativa smelled like a skunk as a juvenile, but now smells more like lemon/pine cleaner.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 24, 2009)

51st day (12/12)
I'm pleasantly surprised to see the sativa leaning strain ripening up early (mostly cloudy w/some amber trichs). I'm not seeing as much frost as I would've liked, but the humidity has been high, and I need to pick up some new damprid ASAP

Anyhow It's time to start flushing all except the gigabud, and the BMS; as soon as the containers dry out. This will most likely be the 4 bagseeds final watering before harvest. These 4 are now over 5 months old, and this may explain their early maturity. 

The 2 indica - from bag seed - look more and more like 2 different varieties. #1 looks and smells like pink grapefruit, and #2 has thicker foliage, and has more of a diesel smell. I had always assumed these 2 came from the same bag, and that the differences were simply variations within the strain, but as the buds ripen up I see more differences between them. 

Most the clones have been transplanted (roots looked healthy), and 2 were fimmed yesterday, as soon as they started pushing out new growth. 

I'm still having slight heat issues (and leaf curl) in the veg cab, so I plan to either increase the size of the PC case exhaust fans to 140 mm, and eventually build a 400W MH vegging tent. Either way the clones will probably need to veg 3 or 4 more weeks, so that I can take cuttings before flower this time.

Sativa leaning bagseed #2
Smell lemon with pine and skunk undertones  






Sativa leaning bagseed #1



















Indica #1 






Indica #2


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> 51st day (12/12)
> I'm pleasantly surprised to see the sativa leaning strain ripening up early (mostly cloudy w/some amber trichs). I'm not seeing as much frost as I would've liked, but the humidity has been high, and I need to pick up some new damprid ASAP
> 
> Anyhow It's time to start flushing all except the gigabud, and the BMS; as soon as the containers dry out. This will most likely be the 4 bagseeds final watering before harvest. These 4 are now over 5 months old, and this may explain their early maturity.
> ...


The sativa in the green container got her first flush today (5 gal plain water). I cut off a small piece of bud to examine it more closely. Not as many cloudy trichs on this one, but she should be ripe within a couple weeks, and any residual fertilizer will hold her over until harvest. 

Comments welcome


----------



## DoeEyed (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> The sativa in the green container got her first flush today (5 gal plain water). I cut off a small piece of bud to examine it more closely. Not as many cloudy trichs on this one, but she should be ripe within a couple weeks, and any residual fertilizer will hold her over until harvest.
> 
> Comments welcome


Wow! Your girls are beautiful, I'm so jealous!  I'm not even close to my harvest yet. About how much do you average dry per plant?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 25, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Wow! Your girls are beautiful, I'm so jealous!  I'm not even close to my harvest yet. About how much do you average dry per plant?


I know the feeling, the anticipation, while watching everyone else harvest!  

My past grows were pathetic in comparison, so I'm only guessing... a couple oz per plant?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 25, 2009)

I just learned that black buds in the final weeks of ripening point to diesel strains! Still hoping for grapefruit diesel or red diesel. Chop chop time very soon. 

I also just found a stash of seeds from some hash tasting bags of high-grade from a couple summers ago


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I just learned that black buds in the final weeks of ripening point to diesel strains! Still hoping for grapefruit diesel or red diesel. Chop chop time very soon.
> 
> I also just found a stash of seeds from some hash tasting bags of high-grade from a couple summers ago


Great grow man. I just learned of CMH bulbs and they meet my needs to a T. I was wondering what brand of ballast your running? Also what type of reflector? Thanks man


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 26, 2009)

nice greeen!!!

how long u flower the satavias?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 26, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Great grow man. I just learned of CMH bulbs and they meet my needs to a T. I was wondering what brand of ballast your running? Also what type of reflector? Thanks man


Hey there newbieneedshelp, these bulbs run on HPS but only magnetic ballasts - not digital. The reflectors are cool tubes 



skunkman98536 said:


> nice greeen!!!
> 
> how long u flower the satavias?


hey skunk, The sativas I expected to go much longer, but these are already ripening up @ 50 days (mostly cloudy with a few amber). Maybe they're hybrids? I vegged them for almost 3 months, so maybe that helped them mature early; they were both putting out flowers long before I switched to 12/12. 

I cut a couple tops out of the indica (the flushed one) today, and took another close look at the trichs. They're near peak. I'm thinking about doing a staggered harvest - taking the tops first, and letting the lower buds ripen-up with the extra light... the tops of these plants are very dense. 

The other 3 bagseed get flushed tomorrow - as long as the soil has finally dried out. BMS and GB get bloom nutes and molasses.


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hey there newbieneedshelp, these bulbs run on HPS but only magnetic ballasts - not digital. The reflectors are cool tubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffchr (Aug 26, 2009)

subscribed - looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 26, 2009)

jeffchr said:


> subscribed - looks like a lot of fun


Thanks for stopping by jeffchr

The next set of pics should look pretty juicy


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 26, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> I was wondering what brand of ballast you were using sir. I was orginally going with cfl but i think i could do cmh. Im not a big fan of hps for certain reasons. Do you fell happy with your choice going with cmh? also our your buds dense? Thank you!


 

But the CMH bulbs I'm using are a conversion bulb that run in a HPS ballast. They don't go in a MH ballast. As far as I'm concerned MH is obsolete 

I really would have to go look to say for sure, but these ballasts basically all have the same internal parts. If I had it to do over again I'd buy the ballast kits and house them in old ammo boxes, or a PC case with a couple fans in it, and pocket the extra money. 

The bud structure looks fine, but I plan to do a side by side comparison next grow. 

Take care


----------



## nj10ii (Aug 26, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> Im subscribed!
> 
> My Mom was diagonosed with breast cancer in 99' so ten years she has been puttin up with it. It has came back 3 times,(currently handling the 3rd comeback) each time it returns it becomes more agressive, and hard to handle. She has been told 2 different tmes that she had 30days to live, and pulled through! Ohio is wack! she can get the highest dosage of fuckingheroin(OC's) but she cant grow herb in her garden? .. BS!


Dude, back in the 80's the Dr's told us year after year that my sister wouldn't make it past that Xmas. The year they stopped telling us, we thought that maybe that was the year to worry... (it wasn't) It took 10 more years for her cancer to finally get the better of her. God bless her.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 27, 2009)

nj10ii said:


> Dude, back in the 80's the Dr's told us year after year that my sister wouldn't make it past that Xmas. The year they stopped telling us, we thought that maybe that was the year to worry... (it wasn't) It took 10 more years for her cancer to finally get the better of her. God bless her.


I hear you loud and clear! Without getting into too much personal detail; my bro has responded really well to treatment, and what started out as a death sentence (6-9 months) has now turned into the possibility of living 6-7 years, or longer! Hopefully Illinois will get it's act together and pass the medical marijuana bill - set to be taken up by the house again this summer. 12 rounds of Chemo plays havoc on your nervous system, and the weed really helps take the edge off, and helps with the nausea as well. He has a lot of folks praying for him as well, and we all remain positive.... take care, and sorry to hear about your sister


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 27, 2009)

Day 54 and all is well 

I was finally able to flush the other 3 bag-seed, and that may be their last watering, as harvest time approaches.  The others got their last fertilization - strait water from here out. 

Here's the indica that smelled like diesel last week, although I was too busy to do much bud sniffing today. These aren't the greatest pics, but they'll have to do... 

Indica #2







Indica #1












Stadium shot - BMS (left) Gigabud (right)






DJ Shorts - Blue Moonshine (kickass genetics)












Sativa leaning bagseed













Comments welcome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Pics look nice!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Pics look nice!


Thanks for the kind words Dr. but I wish I had a better camera with macro. I'll probably be able to pick up one on sale during the holidays 

To take macro shots I use a magnifying glass or 2 (doubled-up) and electrical tape them to the front of the lens. 

Here are some up-to-date closeups:

UI-2 












UI-1


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

Gutted PC cases & speaker wire

Looks kind of ghetto, but not as bad as cardboard 







These will only hold the bagseed buds, the gigabud cola will be harvested whole, and it's nearly 2 feet long 

Paper clips are used to hang the buds from the wire






This is the first bud from this harvest
taken from Indica #1






The uppermost buds will be harvested first - especially on these heavily LSTed plants - so that more light can penetrate the canopy and ripen the lower buds


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 29, 2009)

lookin great!! 

hows everything smellin! ahah


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> lookin great!!
> 
> hows everything smellin! ahah


As a whole; Like a skunks ass lol 

The blue moonshine smells like blue berry syrup at ihop 

The indica still has a strong grapefruit smell, with some fresh paint, and diesel fuel undertones. 

The sativa leaning ladies are more complex, and floral, with skunk undertones 

I've decided to try to gather some female pollen - while I still have time - so that I can hopefully do some breeding next year. 
I chose the purple phenotype for this experiment, foremost, because of the coloration, and the fact that she is not as far along in flower as the others. She has good branching, and cola structure, and she was shorter than average. She survived separation from her twin sister (both from 1 seed), in the 1st week, and then she was stunted early in flower when I dropped her on her side - nearly snapping her off at the soil. 

I sprayed her down thoroughly with aspirin water (1 alka-seltzer in 1 qt of water), and then allowed her to to dry-out with a fan (so that her buds don't rot). I'll repeat this process in a week (if necessary), and hopefully she'll be pushing ripe male flowers by harvest time (within 3 weeks). 

In case you have no idea what I'm doing here: I found this: "To induce *male flowers* in *female* plants, the plants are sprayed with gibberellic *acid* or watered (or sprayed) with an *aspirin*/water *...*

If all goes well the females will push male flowers, I'll collect the pollen, and make 100% feminized seed on the next blue moonshine grow. I'm hoping the genetics weren't damaged too much during the clone from flower screw-up. 






Same plant


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

Let's take a look at the blue moonshine

See BMS-P (purple) in the above post

BMS-3 has the most desirable traits out of the 6 considdering bud formation, bud sites, vigor, inter-nodal spacing, stockiness etc. 






BMS-1 
Another great looking plant, although it scored lower overall in vegetative growth






BMS-2 showed too much stretch












BMS-S (twin) was an average plant which also stretched too much for my liking. The buds are kind of puny












BMS-4 was the tallest and fastest growing of the group, she also put out the largest cola. 














Gigabud






Blue mooshine (BMS) Canopy shot 






Sativa leaning unknown strain canopy






Comments welcome


----------



## canefan (Aug 29, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Let's take a look at the blue moonshine
> 
> See BMS-P (purple) in the above post
> 
> ...


Wow Green things are looking really good. They sure filled out nicely while I was gone. Congrats on the coming harvest.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 30, 2009)

canefan said:


> Wow Green things are looking really good. They sure filled out nicely while I was gone. Congrats on the coming harvest.


 
Thanks for the congrats! And what a learning experience this has been!  

The lower bud sites are ripening nicely now that the canopy has been partially thinned, and I'm really pleased with the results of "staggered harvest". I'm going to let the rest ripen further, so I can see for myself the difference in samples taken at different stages of ripeness, and flushing. 

I'm also doing a few different trimming techniques; some I trimmed pretty tight as soon as they were picked. Others had only their fan leaves removed, so they'll dry more slowly. They'll get trimmed before going into jars for curing. Others I plan to dry in trays in a cedar box. Anything I'm not 100% happy with can go into the hash bucket. I plan to make bubble (using the "gumby method") and then lace it with keif to improve the flavor. 

The clones are finally thriving, but the next grow is on hold because I have a line on a local medical strain (kush x sour diesel), and a possible breeding project - kush x train wreck X sour diesel x kush = sour kush train. More on that later. 

Illinois: 14 states seek to legalize medical marijuana

Recent legislation on Illinois Senate Bill 1381 has been favorable for supporters. Currently the bill is sleeping until its 3rd reading next session sometime in October or November of 2009.

If passed, the bill would allow those with specific medical issues to possess 2 ounces of usable medicine. The bill also has a built-in expiration of three years. It would also allow for research to be pursued on the effects of marijuana.

Make sure to get involved now on this issue, because a final decision is looming. Contact your local Illinois officials to let them know how you feel about supporting your states sick, severely injured, and dying. Link


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's what the indica looks like fully ripe (50% amber trichs)






I sampled a bud - harvested last week, and still curing - it smells like grapefruit and pepper, with skunk, and berrry undertones. Reminds me of the good sensimelia I used to buy in the 80's. The resin sticks to your fingers when pulling a bud from the stem. 

I started with 2 bong rips, and followed-up with 1 more, about an hour later. 

I experienced more of an up high than I expected, but not too racy, or paranoid. It starts in the forehead and eyes, and works it's way into your lower jaw. 
A relaxing daytime smoke, to day-dream by. Considering it's nowhere near fully cured, I'm pleasantly surprised with the flavor, as well as the potency, and I'm looking forward to sampling the fully ripened, and cured, finished product. Wish you could all join in for an RUI community smoke session 

So here's what's left of this plant, the lower bud sites still ripening-up. 






Blue Moonshine still has a couple more weeks. I had a little earth juice left, so they'll get a final 1/2 dose of bloom nutes, before the flush. 3 were thirsty today, including the one I'm trying to force male flowers on. She got a full alka-seltzer with her watering, because I'm determined to collect some BMS pollen, and running out of time. 

Here's a random blue moonshine bud shot






Comments welcome


----------



## canefan (Sep 1, 2009)

*mmmmmm yummy I have been sampling some of what I had to cut last week, basically a day dreamy, lets go pull weeds in the garden high. Congrats. Can't wait to see how they finish. cane*


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 1, 2009)

day-dream WOULD BE A AWSOME STRAIN NAME FOR THAT PLANT SINCE ITS A UNKNOW STRAIN. DONT KNOW Y CAP LOCKED TURNED ON.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 1, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> day-dream WOULD BE A AWSOME STRAIN NAME FOR THAT PLANT SINCE ITS A UNKNOW STRAIN. DONT KNOW Y CAP LOCKED TURNED ON.


"daydream" is a great name for a strain! 

Anyone know what happened to canefan? His profile disappeared? I had lots of Internet problems today... either he got deleted by accident, or he got stoned and deleted his own account by accident


----------



## DoeEyed (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> "daydream" is a great name for a strain!
> 
> Anyone know what happened to canefan? His profile disappeared? I had lots of Internet problems today... either he got deleted by accident, or he got stoned and deleted his own account by accident


 Mmmmmm.....Bud porn in the morning..... Beautiful!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

superb. Lovely and well tended. Thanks for your updates and wonderful pics and text. BM is on the list of GrowsToDo. Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## canefan (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> "daydream" is a great name for a strain!
> 
> Anyone know what happened to canefan? His profile disappeared? I had lots of Internet problems today... either he got deleted by accident, or he got stoned and deleted his own account by accident


LMAO they deleted me......I think I was stoned writing to woodsman when I got a database error. Admin has not answered requests about the problem. So I reregisterd under the same name just no past info available.....this really sucks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

uv bin erased (Arnie in Erasor .... ahahahaha! Not really That funny though ... kinda weird and kreepy!



canefan said:


> LMAO they deleted me......I think I was stoned writing to woodsman when I got a database error. Admin has not answered requests about the problem. So I reregisterd under the same name just no past info available.....this really sucks.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> uv bin erased (Arnie in Erasor .... ahahahaha! Not really That funny though ... kinda weird and kreepy!


Thanks for the comments guys and gals and be sure to Rep+ Canefan lol so he doesn't feel like such a newb 

I had some Internet problems of my own the past couple days, but things appear to be back to normal today. 

I picked up some nice little trimming sheers today (Fiskars Softouch Micro-Tip) 






and some long stranded sphagnum moss 






I had great success with this stuff in the 80's and was happy to find it at my local garden store. Does anyone else use this stuff? It's kind of pricey, but it holds water and air really well, and it's PH neutral. 

Oh yeah, this sativa leaning lady got watered today, so I snapped a couple pictures... The hairs have all turned, but no amber trichs. I'm hoping, Canefan or another experienced sativa farmer can give me a clue on when to harvest this one? should I wait for 50% amber on this one, or not? I've heard letting a sativa go too long can kill the signature sativa high, but don't know who to believe on this.


----------



## canefan (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks for the comments guys and gals and be sure to Rep+ Canefan lol so he doesn't feel like such a newb
> 
> I had some Internet problems of my own the past couple days, but things appear to be back to normal today.
> 
> ...


mmmm Sativa looks so tastey Green and thanks for the rep I got a huge smile on my face. The high of the sativa for me is best when I am at about 25% amber. That to me keeps it nice and goofy, grinning daytime frame of mind. I think you should try a couple stages though. You can certainly get more of a body high later in its ripeness. 
You have done yourself proud on this grow. Happy to be back....lol.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 2, 2009)

canefan said:


> mmmm Sativa looks so tastey Green and thanks for the rep I got a huge smile on my face. The high of the sativa for me is best when I am at about 25% amber. That to me keeps it nice and goofy, grinning daytime frame of mind. I think you should try a couple stages though. You can certainly get more of a body high later in its ripeness.
> You have done yourself proud on this grow. Happy to be back....lol.


I took some off the other plant around 25% (a little early I thought), but I'm not seeing any amber on this one. Hopefully I'll get a good dry sample before long  and I'll let some go a little longer just for comparison. Thanks Canefan 

I'm getting anxious!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 4, 2009)

Not much new here, but I do have some bud porn 
Blue Moonshine


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

wow ... looking really fat and sticky. Standing there like an aged gentlemen with a lil'crook in their stance.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow ... looking really fat and sticky. Standing there like an aged gentlemen with a lil'crook in their stance.


LOL that's good Tahoe, very poetic. Thanks for all the comments

It's hard to imagine the buds could be any bigger, or more dense under HPS, but I'm willing to try  

I'm still up in the air on the next grow, because I never received the seeds I've been talking about... and today is a full moon, so I was really hoping to germinate some seed today.  

No matter, I have clones that will be ready to go strait to flower if all else fails. 

Gigabud is finally starting to ripen; and g13 calls her a fast finisher?  
She smells like, what can only be described as mop water. Wash your dirty kitchen floor with pine-sol, and squeeze a lemon wedge into the bucket...  hopefully hopefully a slow dry and cure will improve her aroma.


----------



## DoeEyed (Sep 4, 2009)

The buds look good! Was wondering where you picked up that awesome pair of trimmers?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice colas bro


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 4, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> The buds look good! Was wondering where you picked up that awesome pair of trimmers?


Thanks for the comments DoeEyed and Dr Green. 

Home depot has 'em, and that reminds me I gotta pick up some more GooGone. It removes the sticky resin from the trimmers, and leaves a nice orange smell


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 4, 2009)

first off.....sorry to hear about the cancer. my step mom just recently got diagnosed with MS. i can relate there.
good choice on the sheers. i use the exact same pair myself everyday 
sad i missed the whole process, new to the site. looking to have a box about the same setup that you had, except im planning on having one 400 MH and 4 T5 floros. thanks for sharing the pics dude.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 5, 2009)

atomicronick said:


> first off.....sorry to hear about the cancer. my step mom just recently got diagnosed with MS. i can relate there.
> good choice on the sheers. i use the exact same pair myself everyday
> sad i missed the whole process, new to the site. looking to have a box about the same setup that you had, except im planning on having one 400 MH and 4 T5 floros. thanks for sharing the pics dude.


Thanks for stopping by atomicronik, T-5's are probably the best light for veg. I only went with CFL's due to space limitations in the veg cab I'm using. Thanks for the comments.

A couple notes to myself: 
The first part of this harvest is now curing. BMS purple pheno got a double asprin water yesterday. 
The 2 DD (daydream) clones got full strength grow nutes, and silica-blast.

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 8, 2009)

With harvest about a week away, I thought I'd post some pics of the clones - which are now in the vegatiative phase. 

Strains: blue moonshine, gigabud, indica bagseed AKA day dream 
6" containers except for 1 in a taller ghetto pot

Daytime temps in the 80's - humidity 40%

Night time temps in the low 70's humidity - 60%

Soil: worm casings in a soiless mix, w/1/4 cup dolomite lime per Cu Ft 

Nutes applied every watering: full strength earth juice (grow), 1/2 - full strength fish emulsion, full strength silica blast, 1 drop super thrive per gal. 

Lights: 10 - 65k CFL's total watts 230 

Please excuse the blue light, I had the camera improperly adjusted for incandescents. 






2- DD






2 - GB












5- BMS


















Stretchy "S" pheno, fimmed and LSTed


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 9, 2009)

Hell yea I swear I feel as excited as you do to get the smoke report on those buds. I come here every day looking for an update. Tell the buds to hurry up and cure. I was wondering about heat, do you think the CMH will be to hot for a grow tent vented in the same room? The room does have central ac and stays about 70. Im just worried about it getting around a 100 with cmh the tent is 63x24x36. 1 fan at the bottom for intake two fans at the top for out take. I got all my stuff minus the bulb and flipflop between cfl and cmh everyday.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Hell yea I swear I feel as excited as you do to get the smoke report on those buds. I come here every day looking for an update. Tell the buds to hurry up and cure. I was wondering about heat, do you think the CMH will be to hot for a grow tent vented in the same room? The room does have central ac and stays about 70. Im just worried about it getting around a 100 with cmh the tent is 63x24x36. 1 fan at the bottom for intake two fans at the top for out take. I got all my stuff minus the bulb and flipflop between cfl and cmh everyday.


hiya newbieneedshelp

I keep saying "another week", but I think, because I lowered the nighttime temperatures - to help bring out the colors - it may have slowed the ripening process... or so I've read. 

400W will keep an average size room warm, but it should be manageable.

1 - 400w was a lot easier to manage in my space than 2, and I eventually ended up having to Mod a window A/C at the last minute.  

Hope that helps


----------



## canefan (Sep 9, 2009)

Cross your babies are looking superb, are those the same ones you took in flower? Mine sure aren't that nice looking right now. Glad to see you back hope the holiday was good.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

This Tutorial will attempt to explain FIMMING in a clear and accurate way, and to improve (taking the guess work out) on previous FIMMING techniques. After reading all I could find on the subject, I was still left scratching my head, and unhappy with the results... so I figured I better get this info up, so others may benefit from my mistakes  

FIM is performed in order to limit plant height and encourage lateral branching. This technique and others like it (SOG, SCROG, LST, Topping), are especially beneficial, when growing under artificial lighting, which has very limited penetration/capability. In other words it's good to keep your plant growth within the penetration area of your lamp. I believe FIMMing is preferable to topping, so reasons I'll go into later, but first a chart which shows the optimal penetration range for most HID lamps. 






I've seen the other tutorials on FIM, and they all seem to be somewhat confusing, or downright inaccurate. 

FIMMing isn't rocket science, it's pruning the growing tip of a plant - just as topping is - but do it wrong, and you'll soon know why they called it FIM (F*ck I Missed)  

For clarification: Topping is the removal of the growing tip at or above the 2nd or 3rd visible node, whereas FIMMing is the removal of the uppermost growing tip above the uppermost visible node - this growing tip is only visible, and accessible, if you part the tender new fan leaves. Clean fingers, a knife point, or a pair tweezers works well for this. 

Note: When doing plant surgery always start with clean hands, and sanitized equipment. 

First let's look at what happens when you FIM incorrectly. When removing the top "80%" of the uppermost growing tip - as I've seen in some FAQ tutorials - you are likely to miss the growing tip entirely, and end up trimming your tender new fan leaves instead, and it's never a good idea to trim fan leaves! You can think of fan leaves as the plants solar panels; this is where the energy comes in, and the more energy in, the more bud out, hopefully.

In this first pic it's still unclear as to whether, or not, the growing tip was pruned out, or not, but what is clear is the fan leaves were pruned, and this is what you want to avoid - for obvious reasons.






In this second Pic you can clearly see the results of a failed FIM attempt, which, again, resulted in clipped fan leaves, and a growing tip that continued to grow. This plant was later re-FIMMed (properly), and LSTed. 






The next Pic is the same plant in the second pic - properly FIMMEd and LSTed. As you can see this plant already has lots of branching, which will become the new tops. I'll try to get a better closeup of a successful FIMMing and have it up shortly... the tiny growing tip was removed, while leaving the precious fan leaves intact, and that's what constitutes a proper FIMMing. 






This is a good graphical image, but again, where it says "FIMM cut location" is NOT where you want to cut! First you want to gently spread the tiny "new set of fan leaves" out of the way, find the actual growing tip, and then make then nip it out. Only then can you be sure you are pruning out the growing tip, while at the same time preserving the surrounding growth.






So lets recap: 

1. Cleanliness 

2. separate the new growth (fan leaves) using your fingers, knife tip, tweezers, or whatever works for you. 

3. locate the growing tip - that would be the main stalk - ONLY- where it says to cut, in the above pic. 

4. Now comes the FIM: Using a very small knife, scissors, or clean finger nails, carefully remove the growing tip, while being careful not to clip the surrounding growth. Be especially careful if attempting this with a razor blade, because they have a way of cutting through more than you intended. 

I was able to find this pic, and doctor it, but again it shows the cut being made across the new fan leaves (wrong). In order to make the correct, more precise cut, you must first spread the leaves marked with the red X, and use a much smaller scissors... but this Pic does however show the growing tip we want to nip out (follow the red arrow). 






Again don't make the cut as shown in the above Pic, go back and read the last paragraph (in green).

Remember, Just cutting through the uppermost growing tip is a crap shoot, at best, and you're liable to cut the new fan leaves, which isn't good. 

FIM isn't much different than topping, but it's less drastic (stress), and leaves more auxin's, and more nodes. In my opinion FIM gives you more natural growth, and stronger branching, and it doesn't limit you to 2 tops as topping does. I also understand some people are getting 4 tops using the old topping technique, but to achieve that result, you need to top at a specific time, or node. There are no restrictions using FIM - to get multiple tops - other than the normal ones; never prune a seedling, or a plant in flower. 

If I can manage to get a clear closeup Pic - of a proper FIMMING - and add it later, but from the feedback I've already received, it seems like everyone understands this (refined) FIM technique more clearly now.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

canefan said:


> Cross your babies are looking superb, are those the same ones you took in flower? Mine sure aren't that nice looking right now. Glad to see you back hope the holiday was good.


yeah I hardly recognize them either LOL One day I just opened the doors and they seemed to be thriving, but transplanting into better soil also helped give them a growth spurt. 

I made many mistakes cloning, and I may have even used dirty/used cups when I took the cuttings (a lazy newb mistake). i also overdosed them on super thrive, they like 1 drop per gallon, like you said. 

Next time I'll add heat, and use rapid rooter plugs, or seeding mix, and take cuttings before flower of course.


----------



## canefan (Sep 9, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> yeah I hardly recognize them either LOL One day I just opened the doors and they seemed to be thriving, but transplanting into better soil also helped give them a growth spurt.
> 
> I made many mistakes cloning, and I may have even used dirty/used cups when I took the cuttings (a lazy newb mistake). i also overdosed them on super thrive, they like 1 drop per gallon, like you said.
> 
> Next time I'll add heat, and use rapid rooter plugs, or seeding mix, and take cuttings before flower of course.


 I think I have become a believer in cloning when they are in flower. I know that if it was commercial it would take lots of planning. Growing just for myself with lots of time, I really like the end results even though it is taking me about 4 weeks to get where many are at in two or three weeks after rooting. What I like best is that when they reveg you get so many shoots coming out. My first generation clones are my only true results so far had an avg of 8 wild looking branches I took for clones while I shaped my plant. Second generation is still up in the air but now they are looking like they will be more controlled growth, but different strain also. Keep up the good work and if you need somemore inaccurate FIM photos let me know getting lots of practice here....lol.


----------



## c5rftw (Sep 9, 2009)

I got a FIMMING going right now, still unclear if it is gonna go right. you can find that thread here... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/238486-just-fimmed.html .. here is a better graphic IMO


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

won't let me rep u again ... awesome tutorial ... many thanks for the thoughts and the effort to put them down for sharing! Walking On!!~~~ 


Green Cross said:


> Ok I'm still learning, and since I'm not finding clear answers on the Internet, I figure I better get this info up, so others may benefit from my mistakes
> 
> FIM is performed in order to limit plant height and encourage lateral branching. This technique and others like it (SOG, SCROG, FIM, LST, Topping), are especially beneficial, when growing under artificial lighting, which has very limited penetration/capability. In other words it's good to keep your plant growth within the penetration area of your lamp. I believe FIMMing is preferable to topping, so reasons I'll go into later, but first a chart which shows the optimal penetration range for most HID lamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> won't let me rep u again ... awesome tutorial ... many thanks for the thoughts and the effort to put them down for sharing! Walking On!!~~~


 "Wont let me rep again" LOL 
Damn that's a hot cowgirl avatar! LOL 
I'm just now putting the final touches on this tutorial, now that I've confirmed you and C5 both get it. 

I nipped out the new growth (FIMMED) on one of mine this morning, using a small paring knife, but I wasn't able to get a clear pic.  

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

canefan said:


> I think I have become a believer in cloning when they are in flower. I know that if it was commercial it would take lots of planning. Growing just for myself with lots of time, I really like the end results even though it is taking me about 4 weeks to get where many are at in two or three weeks after rooting. What I like best is that when they reveg you get so many shoots coming out. My first generation clones are my only true results so far had an avg of 8 wild looking branches I took for clones while I shaped my plant. Second generation is still up in the air but now they are looking like they will be more controlled growth, but different strain also. Keep up the good work and if you need somemore inaccurate FIM photos let me know getting lots of practice here....lol.


I understand what you're saying, because I see my clones exploding - and now I'm afraid they are going to outgrow the veg space! BUT the only reason these clones branch like this is because the flowering tip had to die, before new growth could be pushed out all the available nodes. That explains the branching, and I can't complain...  BUT if you continue to reveg, or take clones in flower you are losing a piece of genetic material (due to the amount of stress...) and after doing it a few times (I've read 5), you will end up with damaged genetic material that will result in decreased yield... 

I can't talk you out of it, and some things we need to learn from experience, but I've read enough about that subject, from reputable sources, to know this isn't the way to go. From here out, I'm only taking cutting from plants in vegetative. Clone ,from a clone, from a clone, doesn't degrade the genetic material, even up to 300 successive generations. 

By the way, here's some fresh bud porn 















In the next grow; I'm hoping to see less leaf in the bud, and more weight, using HPS in the flowering phase.


----------



## canefan (Sep 10, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I understand what you're saying, because I see my clones exploding - and now I'm afraid they are going to outgrow the veg space! BUT the only reason these clones branch like this is because the flowering tip had to die, before new growth could be pushed out all the available nodes. That explains the branching, and I can't complain...  BUT if you continue to reveg, or take clones in flower you are losing a piece of genetic material (due to the amount of stress...) and after doing it a few times (I've read 5), you will end up with damaged genetic material that will result in decreased yield...
> 
> I can't talk you out of it, and some things we need to learn from experience, but I've read enough about that subject, from reputable sources, to know this isn't the way to go. From here out, I'm only taking cutting from plants in vegetative. Clone ,from a clone, from a clone, doesn't degrade the genetic material, even up to 300 successive generations.
> 
> ...


 mmmm I can almost taste those beautiful buds. Looking really good. I hear what you are saying about doing this for a period of time. I hope that with the timing of things now growing that I don't have to do it too often....lol. Until I can either add more room or get to lengthening days I am full up of room....lol. That is interesting about the genetic material in flower. I am certainly going to have to do somemore reading on that. Thanks Cross for the advice and coming research I am about to embark in.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

canefan said:


> mmmm I can almost taste those beautiful buds. Looking really good. I hear what you are saying about doing this for a period of time. I hope that with the timing of things now growing that I don't have to do it too often....lol. Until I can either add more room or get to lengthening days I am full up of room....lol. That is interesting about the genetic material in flower. I am certainly going to have to do somemore reading on that. Thanks Cross for the advice and coming research I am about to embark in.


 I know what you mean, there's only so much space for clones. 

I've read that some folks have success keeping cuttings in the refrigerator - for months - for future use, but all it would take is for my fridge to get a little too cold, and I'd be smacking my forehead again  lol anyhow I might as well give that a try since I have many branches to prune anyhow, and I'm interested to see if it really works. 

You basically take the cuttings, then put them in a Tupperware container, propped up on one end, and with the cut end submerged in water. Then you change the water every couple weeks so it doesn't get slimy. I know this is a good way to keep lettuce fresh indefinitely, so I don't see why it shouldn't work. 

Updated pics shortly


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm hoping if I update more the plants will ripen faster! lol 

Actually they get thier final flush in the next day or 2, and then come down soon after.  Hopefully they'll have time to dry out for a while first, but with few leaves left, they no longer respire much. 

Trich report

BMS all cloudy a few amber

GB All cloudy top, 1/2 amber on lower plant. 

Bag seed 10 - 20 percent amber, and the lower buds almost ripe now.

I'm not sure why some pics have lines in them, when uploaded, any thoughts? 


Sativa leaning bagseed 












Indica leaning bagseed AKA daydream
Those are Black leaves 






Lower buds ripening in a staggered harvest 












BMS 












More BMS, but the giant cola in the center is gigabud 






Comments/questions welcome as always


----------



## c5rftw (Sep 10, 2009)

omg that looks good. nice man


----------



## budhuger (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice flowers !!!!! Hey green do you have an idea of how much electric compsumption of your ac ?


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> omg that looks good. nice man


Thanks for stopping by C5



budhuger said:


> Nice flowers !!!!! Hey green do you have an idea of how much electric compsumption of your ac ?


It's a little one 5000 BTU, but kind of a power hog for its size. If you can afford a 2 hose portable, and can find a way to intake and exhaust properly, that would be the most efficient.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

I added these pics and 
The finished Tutorial can be found in it's entirety here: *FIM Tutorial (taking the guesswork out)* 
__________________

This first pic shows the top we're gonna FIM:






In this pic I've gently moved some of the new growth out of the way, using my fingers:






In this pic you can see the actual growing tip we want to cut. A pen knife works great for this! Go slowly, and be gentle, because this tender new growth is extreemly easy to snap off, with only slight pressure! If you break a tiny fan leaf off, don't sweat it; you'll get better at this the more you do it, and you've still done less damage than you would using the old technique.






This Pic shows the growing tip - removed. If you look closely you will see the removed tip @ 1 o'clock. If I had come back later in the day to make the cut, I may been able to make an even more precise cut - because this growing tip is constantly changing shape - but I'm happy with the results:






The next 2 pics show the removed tip, as well as the scale we're working with here. 






Here you can see how a V shaped cut might do an even better job, but we'll tackle microsurgery some other time LOL 






Thanks for all the great comments, 
If you have any questions feel free to ask away  

The finished Tutorial can be found in it's entirety here: *FIM Tutorial (taking the guesswork out)* 
__________________


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome thread brokeep it up


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome thread brokeep it up


Thanks Dr., I'll have to visit your grow. I think I'm subscribed to too many threads lol


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 14, 2009)

3 days and still no update!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your killing me here Cross.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> 3 days and still no update!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your killing me here Cross.


lol I hear ya  

A watch "pot" never boils  

I lowered the lights - a couple inches - to help speed the ripening process. I have 2 clones that are ready to flower, and 3 that are ready to come out - gigabud and the DD; I'm just waiting for a cool snap so I don't have to run the A/C during drying, for odor control. I have a couple jars of nearly cured... and when opened the entire room is filled with the dank smell of fine sensimilla  citrus, pepper, and spice, with skunk undertones. This grow has already exceeded all my expectations. It's the bomb.  

Here is the lower half of the plants I harvested the tops off of earlier - 2 to 3 weeks ago. It was definitely worth doing a staggering the harvest. 
























This top continued to ripen for the additional 2-3 weeks with no harm. Possible deformed male flower pushing @ 9 o' clock (center of photo near 9:30). 






The best is yet to come more pics in the next post


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

MAX THC production reached - harvest window 1 - 2 weeks 

Canopy (left) indica - sativa






Canopy (right) 6 blue moonshine - 1 gigabud






Sativa leaning bagseed 






Sativa (left) Blue Moonshine (right)






G13 Gigabud 






SJ Shorts Blue Moonshine






























All comments welcome


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 15, 2009)

a true jungle!


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 15, 2009)

Just fucking sick. I do have a request could you do a tutorial on stagger harvesting. I have looked and found info so people can understand.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Just fucking sick. I do have a request could you do a tutorial on stagger harvesting. I have looked and found info so people can understand.


That's a good idea! I'll do a search to see if anyone else has covered it, but it's basically just harvesting the tops first, if the tops are ripe, and the lower buds are still immature. Then the rest of the plant is allowed to ripen up for a couple more weeks. 

It was really beneficial on the heavily LST'ed plants, probably because the lower bud-sites were shaded by a thick canopy.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

The clones want out! 






2 are getting really big. This is one of them: it was FIMMED and LSTed - for a week - and now has 6+ tops 






This is the smallest of the bunch - pinched the top - so it branches out. I have a lot of space to fill with only 9 plants 






Here's couple closeups of the pinched growing tip






This is as good a result as you can hope to get - used a manicuring scissors - it will be interesting to see what she looks like next week. FIMM is only a crude way of attempting to get the same result, by the way


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking very good!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 16, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looking very good!


Thanks for stopping by diggitydank. 

Smell my fingers? LOL they smell like grapefruit, after pulling the last of the indica.... 

Maybe I'll post a couple pics of their 5 month old skeletons. The yield seems a little light (less than 1oz bud per plant (dry), but I think that's typical for bag-seed. I took 2 clones - which I'll flower - and HPS may increase yield this time, but I think that will be the end of this run.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

when I rub my plants and smell my fingers, it smells like a skunk dipped in diesel fuel and pine-sol.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 17, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> when I rub my plants and smell my fingers, it smells like a skunk dipped in diesel fuel and pine-sol.


Yummy! LOL 

*Staggered Harvest Tutorial* 

Here's what's left of that indica bagseed


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 18, 2009)

This plant and her big sister were both harvested before the dawn this morning, under green lights. 
I harvested a few tops off this plant a few weeks back and it has a decent cure on it already. I sampled a joint last night  Very nice head high, reminds me of the mainly sativa highs we experienced during the 70's. No paranoia whatsoever, no crash afterwards. No reason to do a smoke report on bag-seed I suppose, but by the smell, and appearance, I'd say there's a very good chance this is lemon haze. 






The black thing in the background, is gigabud in darkness for the next 50 hours. I've been told that keeping a plant in darkness for 72 hours - prior to chop - is supposed to dramatically increase potency? I harvested 2 buds off the bottom of the plant for side by side comparison - at a later date - I intend to get to the bottom of this theory.






Now, I have some trimming to do - while listening to some Bob Marley. Look closely and you'll see these laying on the wires they'll be hanged from, for drying. The really nice thing about this drying box, is than the flaps can be adjusted for faster or slower drying, depending on humidity temperature and bud density. 






Well that was fast  












In the thumbnails (below) - I've found that food-safe vacuum containers work great for curing, because mold doesn't grow in a vacuum. 

And finally, I have one more tip for any newbies; when you trim, do it near the intake on your grow, so the stench runs though your carbon filtration. The stink is incredible! 

All comments welcome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome man!


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 19, 2009)

What kind of vacuum seal do you use? Finally getting close to the smoke report. When this is done I have a list of question for you brother lol


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome man!


Thanks Bro 


newbieneedshelp said:


> What kind of vacuum seal do you use? Finally getting close to the smoke report. When this is done I have a list of question for you brother lol


It's sea-a-meal. I still burb the jar each day, but no worries about mold.  Any questions just ask away 

Well I had a nice update typed out but then my IE crashed, so I'll try again on the next post. Lot's of picks coming, but most will be thumbnails since I keep getting an error when trying to upload pics. 
Sorry, Green Cross: Maximum Number of Allowed File Uploads Exceeded


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 19, 2009)

I dig the cooler fan box set up. Does it muffle the niose well? I would like to see a pic of the inside it you have one.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 19, 2009)

I was hoping the BMS would be ripe, but I'm not seeing many amber trichs, and they need another watering. Hopefully they'll be done by the time they dry out again. 

The smaller buds I harvested off the indica 3 days ago, were already feeling dry, so they were moved to a small box to rehydrate, and continue a nice slow dry. I'm using the drying and curing marijuana buds described here on amsterdam seeds site, and I recommend it highly. 

first here are some pics of a cola that's pushing tons of new flowers. I trimmed some light burn off this bud a few weeks back, and now all this new growth, it's amazing! It's the heaviest bud of them all now, and had to be tied up, but I'm not ready to start recommending you prune your buds, just yet...  






Here's a closeup of the same cola being held up by another beautiful cola






























Sick huh? 

All comments and questions welcome


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 19, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> I dig the cooler fan box set up. Does it muffle the niose well? I would like to see a pic of the inside it you have one.


Thanks for asking miloerx, I suppose you could put a blower in a cooler for sound deadening, but that cooler is actually an in-line carbon filter. There's a wooden frame in the center... with filter material stapled to it, a 2" bed of carbon poured over that, and finally more filter material over the carbon bed. 

The blower is above the cooler/filter, wrapped in insulation, and that does help muffle the sound.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 19, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I was hoping the BMS would be ripe, but I'm not seeing many amber trichs, and they need another watering. Hopefully they'll be done by the time they dry out again.
> 
> The smaller buds I harvested off the indica 3 days ago, were already feeling dry, so they were moved to a small box to rehydrate, and continue a nice slow dry. I'm using the drying and curing marijuana buds described here on amsterdam seeds site, and I recommend it highly.
> 
> ...


Let's bump these girls! I'm so proud... but what really made my day was when my bro - who has cancer and going through chemo - told me the sativa really helps his nausea and takes his mind off his cancer. He also made reference to the sticky icky, when describing the indica... 
"sticky icky icky" 
Word used by snoop dogg to mean highly potent, sticky green buds. 
"Can I get sum of that 'sticky! icky! icky!?'"


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 20, 2009)

I still can't get over that cola that's pushing all the new grow, and toppling over from the weight. 

Here's a couple pics of the area I cut back - a few weeks ago - after she burned herself on the light. 












Here's the other side of same bud, pushing tons of new flowers 






The weight bending the entire plant over. 






This is fucking incredible... and no comments? 

2 clones (daydream indica) were transplanted, and moved into flowering along side the mature BMS. 

These are 10" - 11" pots, but should be fine for this compact strain. 

I've been LSTing the taller growth, but most this bushiness was caused because these clones were taken in flower (a mistake because genetic degradation takes place). 












Here are some better shots of the other clones, which will be put into flower next week, or whenever the BMS is finished. 

Gigabud will be harvested in a couple more hours, after spending 72 hours in darkness. RIU's BrickTop (another veteran) who's advice and experience I respect, has convinced me that this is worth a shot. Trichomes are the plants sun screen, so harvesting in the morning is better (because light degrades THC), so it makes logical sense that the trichs would plump to thier fullest in the dark. I'm still sceptical, but hopeful.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 20, 2009)

G13 Gigabud Cola Down


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> G13 Gigabud Cola Down


I usually hate it when people quote photographs... but this one is deserving!

Almost eighteen inches of solid nug!!!





+rep to you, my friend!kiss-ass


----------



## mike420mtz (Sep 21, 2009)

how much did you yeild?


----------



## canefan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Cross that is looking mighty good, congrats on the great grow and your clones are looking great. Hope to update my journal today, it has been a nightmare week here....once again congrats.*


----------



## pot scott (Sep 21, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> G13 Gigabud Cola Down


Damn! massive grinch finger! +rep


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I usually hate it when people quote photographs... but this one is deserving!
> 
> Almost eighteen inches of solid nug!!!
> 
> ...





mike420mtz said:


> how much did you yeild?


I bet it weighs over an oz once it's dry. 



canefan said:


> *Cross that is looking mighty good, congrats on the great grow and your clones are looking great. Hope to update my journal today, it has been a nightmare week here....once again congrats.*


Glad to see you canefan, was starting to worry, wondering what happened to you, when I didn't see your journal updated.  The clones I transplanted look a little droopy, because they were bone dry (and wilted) when I did the transplant, but they'll snap right back. I gotta get the rest of the girls transplanted ASAP before they get pot bound. Thanks again 



pot scott said:


> Damn! massive grinch finger! +rep


"grinch finger"! lmao you guys are killing me! 

Anyone know if it's worth the extra money for those super HPS bulbs, compared to the cheapo ones? I'll only be using HPS in flower (week 2-3 till finish). eye hortilux are like $100!, and the regular ones are only $25


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 22, 2009)

!8 inch bud is sick, were did you get the G13 from is it pure or a cross breed. To be honest I have many many questions and the test your doing here will greatly weight on my future grow. I have to wait for your final report to get a lot of questions answered.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 23, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> !8 inch bud is sick, were did you get the G13 from is it pure or a cross breed. To be honest I have many many questions and the test your doing here will greatly weight on my future grow. I have to wait for your final report to get a lot of questions answered.


good morning newbieneedshelp

As far as I can tell gigabud is no longer available, but I did find the description:
G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized

Variety: Indica / Sativa Mix
Harvest Date: September/October
Flowering Period: 5-6 weeks
THC Content: 15%
No. of seeds Per Packet: 5 feminized
Characteristics: Monster buds. G13 Labs Gigabud has compact monster buds covered with fat, thick resin. Gigabud is fast flowering, compact and is easy to manicure making this an ideal variety for the indoors. Gigabud is compact but can reach 1.5m if left unattended. These gigantic buds have a deep green color, are super heavy and dense with a rich, with a aromatic sweet hash flavour. Gigabud has a long lasting body mainly indica-type feel

I don't like to give specifics about where I got what, and when... but I can say, in my opinion, attitude seed co is the greatest, and worth every dime. lol 

I'm not so impressed with G13 genetics, after growing out a male, from their feminized quicksilver strain, and they claim this plant is fast flowering 5-6 week which is a bold-faced-lie. 

I've never seen results like this from gigabud (in other grows), but using CMH caused less stretch, and the training - lollipopping - forced all the plants energy into this top cola. The buds aren't really massive as they claim, but I am impressed with the cola structure. Note" buds are flower clusters. Colas are tops, bud clusters, which tend to grow/weave themselves together. 






Note: Lollipopping is stripping the unproductive lower growth. I did this in in early flower (@ 2 and 4 weeks) if memory serves... 

It was an easy plant to grow, and easy to clone, but I may let this strain go after I flower the 2 clones... or maybe I'll cross it with BMS just to see that comes of it (gigashine). 

Update: 
Blue moonshine - still not showing much amber, and no male flowers to be found, yet...

The transplanted clones are already thriving, and I'm ready to move a couple more into flower. 

I saved what's left of sativa mother, and she's on stand-bye in the crisper drawer of my fridge, until reveg.  I know I said I'd never re-veg another plant, but this strain is something special (possibly super lemon haze), and none of her clones survived.


----------



## canefan (Sep 23, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> good morning newbieneedshelp
> 
> As far as I can tell gigabud is no longer available, but I did find the description:
> G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized
> ...


Top of the morning Cross, everything is coming along nicely I see. My clones are doing well also, I still love the way they reveg....lol. I put one clone outside last week, but the others I am giving another week in the room. The el monstre I'm having problem with her clones also. Keep it up.


----------



## fishindog (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome man +rep


----------



## Your Grandfather (Sep 24, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I've been LSTing the taller growth, but most this bushiness was caused because these clones were taken in flower (a mistake because genetic degradation takes place).


Nice journal, very nice.

However, I have to disagree with you regarding genetic degradation being caused by the taking of clones when the plant is in flower as opposed to veg. My experience is that it just takes a shit pot of time to get them back into full on veg mode.

IMHO, the genetics are set in stone, unless a modifier is applied over time- as in having a strain which has been grown in one geographic environment (eg. Southern Africa and then grown in Northern Cali) and then grown in the new environment.

I'm fairly confident that over a period of time, the dna of the plant will adapt to it's new environment. 

*Of course, this is my opinion and I could be wrong


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 24, 2009)

Your Grandfather said:


> Nice journal, very nice.
> 
> However, I have to disagree with you regarding genetic degradation being caused by the taking of clones when the plant is in flower as opposed to veg. My experience is that it just takes a shit pot of time to get them back into full on veg mode.
> 
> ...


So you have you opinion and a little experience, and you believe that can change the wealth scientific research that has been done on this subject? Stress causes genetic degradation. It's a fact. you may want to go back and read what I posted on the subject, if you don't believe the facts.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 24, 2009)

canefan said:


> Top of the morning Cross, everything is coming along nicely I see. My clones are doing well also, I still love the way they reveg....lol. I put one clone outside last week, but the others I am giving another week in the room. The el monstre I'm having problem with her clones also. Keep it up.





fishindog said:


> Awesome man +rep





Green Cross said:


> So you have you opinion and a little experience, and you believe that can change the wealth scientific research that has been done on this subject? Stress causes genetic degradation. It's a fact. you may want to go back and read what I posted on the subject, if you don't believe the facts.


Thanks guys, 

I sampled the gigabud lest night, and I was really surprised by the quality!  I didn't expect much from this plant, but it tastes very nice, and it's quite potent- and this off the lowest (least potent) buds harvested. 

I'll give a proper smoke report once I put a cure on it. 

Hey Cane, I'm finally taking your lead/advice... I picked up 100lbs of composted cow manure. It's moo-nure (2-2-2). I'm about to check the PH on it right now. I'll be mixing it with my soilless mix, and probably adding perlite, rainbow boom, and lime, making some super soil.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

great friggin work man .... thanks for the updates. good to hear the bud is a satifying smoke .... Walk on!!~~

The weight bending the entire plant over. 






This is fucking incredible... and no comments?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Sep 24, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> So you have you opinion and a little experience, and you believe that can change the wealth scientific research that has been done on this subject? Stress causes genetic degradation. It's a fact. you may want to go back and read what I posted on the subject, if you don't believe the facts.


Got anything from the wealth of scientific info you can direct me to? I'm open to expanding my base of knowledge.

Sorry for the hijack Tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

no worries ... open discussuon uis what its all about .....and anyhooo ain't my thread ... apologies to GC .... makes me think of GreenCrack .... got find some greencrack seeds .... hahahaha!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Green Cross.... very impressive grow!! I was wondering if you could go into some more detail on your drying 'box' for me (pics of it from back on the 17th). I think I need to do something like that on my next harvest.... Did you do all the trimming while they were laying on the wires like that? The last time I trimmed, we had them all layed out on my kitchen island and it was a bitch to clean the damn resin off the counter-top after we were done..lol.... I also hung the trimmed branches from my shower-curtain rod and left them there in the dark for a week... does it really dry that much better in a box like that?

Explain how you setup that box and why there's foil lining the bottom.

Thanks in advance - I hope my girlz turn out like yours... =) Check out my latest grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/246834-bagseed-barneys-blue-cheese.html

Cheerz!


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 25, 2009)

Cross where you sitting on the cure for all buds. I bet the wait has got to be killing you. Oh by the way I read some shitty ass article from a IL paper trying to stop medical marijuana in the state. This is a direct quote Marijuana will turn everyone who smokes it into a total physco and make them addicted to the drug. I orginal add the article saved for you but then decide to del bc it would of just pissed you off.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow this thread is gaining steam! lol 



Your Grandfather said:


> Got anything from the wealth of scientific info you can direct me to? I'm open to expanding my base of knowledge.
> Sorry for the hijack Tahoe


Hijack? shit I must have missed a post. 

Sure Grandfather, it's back on one of the previous pages... I'll be happy to find it. I believe it was wikipedia, quoting Jorge Cervantes Marijuana Horticulture. I'll find it and edit the post here in a few minutes 

Here's part of what I found, but also found a french study that confirmed this info: 
This from Marijuana Cultivation/Cloning - Wikibooks:
"Basically you clone when you want to be able to replicate the exact genetic characteristics of a plant. If you have found not only a good strain but a particularly fine specimen you can share it by cloning. Or you can keep the fine plant in the vegetative stage forever and only grow out and mature cuttings of it. Not only do you have a plant with known properties such as potency, potential yield, disease resistance, size, etc but you will be able to have a garden of plants that given the same conditions will more or less grow at the same rate and respond to the same way to different training methods. Your plants will all have the same nutrient requirements as well.
Cloning is also an ideal way to determine the sex and properties of potential mother plants without every having them undergo the stress of flowering. This is much better than taking a cutting during flowering or putting a flowering plant back under a longer light cycle to revert it back to vegetative growth. Stress can alter or damage genetic material and that genetic change will be passed to the cuttings taken from the mother after that point." 
"Generational Cloning
This is the chance to squash another myth. To cut to the chase, a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone can be taken for at least several hundred generations out without any negative effects to the plant. In fact, replacing your mother with a fresh clone from healthy tissue often will mean less genetic damage due to stress and aging over the life of the plant." 




tahoe58 said:


> no worries ... open discussuon uis what its all about .....and anyhooo ain't my thread ... apologies to GC .... makes me think of GreenCrack .... got find some greencrack seeds .... hahahaha!


Green Crack works  and thanks again for your enhanced HPS tip. 



Dayzt said:


> Hey Green Cross.... very impressive grow!! I was wondering if you could go into some more detail on your drying 'box' for me (pics of it from back on the 17th). I think I need to do something like that on my next harvest.... Did you do all the trimming while they were laying on the wires like that? The last time I trimmed, we had them all layed out on my kitchen island and it was a bitch to clean the damn resin off the counter-top after we were done..lol.... I also hung the trimmed branches from my shower-curtain rod and left them there in the dark for a week... does it really dry that much better in a box like that?
> 
> Explain how you setup that box and why there's foil lining the bottom.
> 
> ...


I bet it was "a bitch to clean the damn resin off the counter-top" lol 

What I did was just weave that wire back and forth through the cardboard box, and yes I laid the tops there for trimming (one plant at a time. It worked really well, but OMG the smell was so pungent having it all in one pile like that, and trimming at the same time. 

Oh yeah, I removed all the fan leaves - using mostly gloved fingers - leaving only the tiny leaves - and then did a final trim 3-4 days later (with a scissors). Then I moved them to a paper bag (layering them 3" deep and turning them daily) for another 2-3 days, then to the jars. 

The tinfoil is just a clean surface to catch any trichs or hairs that fall off. It's not really needed. IMO 



newbieneedshelp said:


> Cross where you sitting on the cure for all buds. I bet the wait has got to be killing you. Oh by the way I read some shitty ass article from a IL paper trying to stop medical marijuana in the state. This is a direct quote Marijuana will turn everyone who smokes it into a total physco and make them addicted to the drug. I orginal add the article saved for you but then decide to del bc it would of just pissed you off.


The indica didn't need much a cure, so most of it has been smoked, even though it was so sticky that it was impossible to roll a joint without tearing some papers lol  The sativa has a decent cure on it, and the gigabud goes into a jar today. By the time it gets jarred it's smokable, but only gets better with age. Some connoisseurs age for a year, so I may need to vacuum seal a couple bags for 2010 lol 

I've seen the dissenters, but I can't get too pissed, because they're just uneducated in the matter, or they've been brainwashed to believe all drugs are bad, by the propaganda campaign, left over from the drug war of the 1980's. I'm still hopeful we'll see passage, within a few months, but now that I've seen all the good this medicine can do, I intend to do all I can to help sick people obtain their medication. 

And finally a little curing tip:
Once the buds seem pretty dry, but the stems are still wet, I move them into a paper bag, or a box like this for continued slow drying - for 2-3 more days - before going into the jars for curing. This keeps the buds from getting crispy dry.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 25, 2009)

I finally picked up 100lbs of composted manure, checked the PH, added pearlite, and lime, and screened it. 

Moo-nure brand - 25 lbs - $4 






My $7 Soil PH test kit says it's already around 6.7 (PH neutral) which is fine, but I layered a few TBLS of dolomite lime in for good measure, because I like my soil PH between 6.7 and 7.2 -and fertilization tends to lower PH, and by adding a little lime it helps keep the PH stable, and also adds calcium. 






I used some hardware cloth and a Rubbermaid to accomplish the screening process. It helps to use a plastic trowel, or something to scrape the soil though the screen. It was pretty clean - only found a few sticks and stones per 25 lbs. 






When I transplant I'll just add this to my soilless mix (peat/coco/aged pine bark/vermiculite/pearlite/worm casings/lime) and a few scoops of this to the bottom half of the container. Then I'll top that with 1 or 2 TBLS of rainbow mix (grow or bloom depending...). Then I'll cover this with more soilless mix, so there's no root burn.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 25, 2009)

It seems like it's been 90 days, but it will only be 84 tomorrow. 

I'll like to pull a couple of these this weekend, but not unless I see some amber trichs! 

I do see new flowers pushing on this one, so there's no rush...












Plenty of Purple 












An old man reclining


----------



## canefan (Sep 25, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> It seems like it's been 90 days, but it will only be 84 tomorrow.
> 
> I'll like to pull a couple of these this weekend, but not unless I see some amber trichs!
> 
> ...


 Wow Cross I looked at these pics and had to load a bowl. That girl is looking delicious. I am happy to see you using the cow manure I think that you will see a difference in your plants. Don't forget the molasses when you water now, I believe this is the real key to getting the full benefits of the cow manure, this will help breakdown the manure and make it more readily available to the plant. Once again the grow is just looking sooo good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

sticky icky goodness ... wonderful pics and the plants speaks for herself ... great update!!


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 25, 2009)

Cross do you know the weight yet? I need an oz for each month so if I grow 5 plants Im going for an oz each plant. I think im going with green thumb mix 2 mix packs 1 indciia and 1 sativa. I will then grow the indicia first bc of short flowering time and then have that smoke and let the sativa grow and repeat. I will the take clones of my fav plants


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 26, 2009)

canefan said:


> Wow Cross I looked at these pics and had to load a bowl. That girl is looking delicious. I am happy to see you using the cow manure I think that you will see a difference in your plants. Don't forget the molasses when you water now, I believe this is the real key to getting the full benefits of the cow manure, this will help breakdown the manure and make it more readily available to the plant. Once again the grow is just looking sooo good.


Hi there Canefan, great advice on using molasses - to help feed the microbes. I should have used some today, when I transplanted one of the BMS (s-clone). It crossed my mind, but then I left out the molasses. Next time for sure! Thanks for the comments. I'm finally seeing some amber, and almost chopped 3 of them, but then I stopped myself. lol After waiting this long I think I can wait a few more days, for full ripeness. I did knock a tiny bud off this morning, and hopefully it will be dry enough to sample this evening  



tahoe58 said:


> sticky icky goodness ... wonderful pics and the plants speaks for herself ... great update!!
> 
> Thanks Tahoe
> 
> I'm finally seeing some amber. It won't be long now! This stuff smells like blueberry syrup, it will be a pleasure to cure.





newbieneedshelp said:


> Cross do you know the weight yet? I need an oz for each month so if I grow 5 plants Im going for an oz each plant. I think im going with green thumb mix 2 mix packs 1 indciia and 1 sativa. I will then grow the indicia first bc of short flowering time and then have that smoke and let the sativa grow and repeat. I will the take clones of my fav plants


About an oz per plant to as much as 1 gram per watt; the bag-seed doesn't yield like the hybrid strains do, and I think the CMH lamps don't yield like HPS in flower, but the quality is probably better. The BMS buds are dense and rock hard, so I expect more off those, even using ceramic metal halide throughout. Have you decided on your setup?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 26, 2009)

its always good to see people from illinois doing there thing! that foxtailing purple sativa looks fucking great


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

and its nice to see people taking the necessary time to allow the plant to reach a more full maturity ... I love them horns ...  


chitownsmoking said:


> its always good to see people from illinois doing there thing! that foxtailing purple sativa looks fucking great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 26, 2009)

i agree tahoe timming is everything along with patiance


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 27, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and its nice to see people taking the necessary time to allow the plant to reach a more full maturity ... I love them horns ...





chitownsmoking said:


> i agree tahoe timming is everything along with patiance


thanks for stopping by dudes  The horns are pretty cool huh   

I checked them this morning and they're done! 1/3 amber, 1/3 cloudy, 1/3 clear (tricomes), and the soil is very dry.  

4 are coming down and being placed in total darkness (16 - 72hrs depending...) 

1 still has a few days to go, so she'll get wattered 1 more time.

And the last one (the purple pheno) is going to be left to push male flowers (for pollen). I figure I'll harvest her cola and most her buds tomorow, and then just lay her on her side until she throws - just in time to pollinate my #3 pheno. 
I feel like a kid before christmas day lol 












Comments welcome 

Oh I almost forgot! I was able to finally sample a tiny bud off this stuff last night, and holy shit! It had no cure on it, but after only 2 bong hits and I was thoroughly fucked up until bed time.  It's a very narcotic stone. I wish we could all share a doob!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

muy excellente senor .... the horns are friggin fabulous .... I like the cured buds with the horns even better .... !!! Harvest on!~~~~~


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 28, 2009)

Cross,
I have a lot of my setup. I will be going 5 place 3 inch net bubble bucket. 400W HPS set up. Grow tent 63h x 36 w 24 d. Two carbon filter with prebuilt fans. Will be using the Lucas formula for the hydro. Seeds I have some blueberry kush from a friend. It is a cross between original Blueberry and OG Kush. Then a 1 air king clip fan. I dont have the light I really wanted to do CMH and I was waiting on feedback from you. I honestly think your the only one out there doing a in depth review grow with them. I have to vent to the same room. I did order a 200w CFL 6500 bulb I think I will use for clones or veg. The light is were I get hung up. I would like to use CFL but I dont think I will get the needed yield. The seeds will be 2 5 pack mix pack from green thumb. So if I used a 400 w bulb that should theoretically give me 400 grams or 14 ounces. Does that seem correct? Do you have any advice on the set up, I would love to hear.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 28, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Cross,
> I have a lot of my setup. I will be going 5 place 3 inch net bubble bucket. 400W HPS set up. Grow tent 63h x 36 w 24 d. Two carbon filter with prebuilt fans. Will be using the Lucas formula for the hydro. Seeds I have some blueberry kush from a friend. It is a cross between original Blueberry and OG Kush. Then a 1 air king clip fan. I dont have the light I really wanted to do CMH and I was waiting on feedback from you. I honestly think your the only one out there doing a in depth review grow with them. I have to vent to the same room. I did order a 200w CFL 6500 bulb I think I will use for clones or veg. The light is were I get hung up. I would like to use CFL but I dont think I will get the needed yield. The seeds will be 2 5 pack mix pack from green thumb. So if I used a 400 w bulb that should theoretically give me 400 grams or 14 ounces. Does that seem correct? Do you have any advice on the set up, I would love to hear.


According to Jorge Cervantes - Marijuana Horticulture - a 1000w light yields a pound every 60 days, but that benchmark has diminishing returns when you start using lights that have less penetration... SCROG is probably the best way to get the more yield out of 400 watters, but I think 1 gram per watt is a target few will ever reach - even under 1000w lights. Shoot for half that under CFL and 400w HPS.

Most people exaggerate when it comes to yield. Maybe they include the dried stems lol... and the trim... but I didn't start this project with yield (weight) in mind. I set out to grow the best weed I've ever smoked, and more of it than I've ever seen, and I accomplished that.

If you use MH in veg and HPS in flower, and only grow strains that are known high yielder's, you'll see more yield, but most of us have financial/space restraints.

Even if HPS produces more than Philips CMH (4k) in the end, red light causes more stretch, and that's a problem when you're trying to grow weeds under a lights that only penetrate 24" (400w). And HPS also doesn't compare to the quality of MH (due mainly to the increased UV spectrum). 

I think most people don't know Philips CMH (4k) is the best 250 - 400w veg lamp for the money, or they have an electronic ballast (which doesn't work with CMH), or maybe they only have $25 to spend on a bulb... then HPS throughout is the obvious choice, but it's not nearly as good as MH in veg and HPS in flower. 

But CFL (5600k) in Veg and HPS (2100k) in flower does a pretty good job for the money.


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Sep 28, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> According to Jorge Cervantes - Marijuana Horticulture - a 1000w light yields a pound every 60 days, but that benchmark has diminishing returns when you start using lights that have less penetration... SCROG is probably the best way to get the more yield out of 400 watters, but I think 1 gram per watt is a target few will ever reach - even under 1000w lights. Shoot for half that under CFL and 400w HPS.
> 
> Most people exaggerate when it comes to yield. Maybe they include the dried stems lol... and the trim... but I didn't start this project with yield (weight) in mind. I set out to grow the best weed I've ever smoked, and more of it than I've ever seen, and I accomplished that.
> 
> ...


Yea im not wanting to sell any of it. I just want personal smoke. I think it is safer to grow then buy. I also think its silly to pay 400 a OZ a month, when I can grow it for a lot less. I rather do CMH from start to finish and that will probably be what I end up doing. I really need to just jump in and start the grow but I want everything planed down to the final details before I start.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 29, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Yea im not wanting to sell any of it. I just want personal smoke. I think it is safer to grow then buy. I also think its silly to pay 400 a OZ a month, when I can grow it for a lot less. I rather do CMH from start to finish and that will probably be what I end up doing. I really need to just jump in and start the grow but I want everything planed down to the final details before I start.


Hey Newbiesneedshelp, I saw someone on the board yesterday complaining about their yield - only 10 grams per plant. 16 plants in bubblers, under a 400w HPS, hybrid strains. My guess is he probably harvested 6 weeks too early lol 

There's a guy who calls himself Dr Green (youtube his grow videos) and if I remember correctly he said he pulls 1/4 lb every 2 months. He uses T5's in veg and either a 400 or 600w, but that's a more realistic estimate, a 1/4 lb per 400w light

I'm having computer problems today, and posting from a piece of junk computer in another location, and I'm already missing my spellcheck... lol I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 30, 2009)

If you remember, I harvested a couple lower buds of the gigabud plant, and left the rest of the plant to sit in darkness for 72 hours before final harvest?

Well after sampling both... I find no discernable difference in potency, between the samples taken before the 72 hours of darkness and the buds I harvested 3 days earlier. 

Trichomes act as sunblock for the plants to protect from UV radiation and heat, so it does make sense to harvest before lights on - because light and heat also degrade the THC stored in the trichomes, but as far as I can tell, allowing the plants to sit in 72 hours of darkness - as a means of increasing potency (a rumored 30% increase) is nothing more than urban legend.


----------



## quietlike (Sep 30, 2009)

This may be off topic, but I was referred to you by someone and had a question about clone stasis. I read this:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8933-clones-stasis.html
and can't get a clear idea. Im looking at the ziploc bag. Does it matter if the leaves are also submerged in water? I would think that the water in the bag would move around and there isnt any real way to ensure that the stems and not the leaves are submerged. so is it okay to have the whole clone submerged? I woudlnt think so, but I've been wrong many times.


----------



## cali-high (Sep 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 30, 2009)

quietlike said:


> This may be off topic, but I was referred to you by someone and had a question about clone stasis. I read this:
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8933-clones-stasis.html
> and can't get a clear idea. Im looking at the ziploc bag. Does it matter if the leaves are also submerged in water? I would think that the water in the bag would move around and there isnt any real way to ensure that the stems and not the leaves are submerged. so is it okay to have the whole clone submerged? I woudlnt think so, but I've been wrong many times.


Hey there, no problem, this journal is open to all. 

You want the top of the cuttings out of the water, and the lower couple inches under water. I was thinking of using a piece of styrofoam like a raft - at one end of a tupperware - to hold the top ends up


----------



## canefan (Sep 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hey there, no problem, this journal is open to all.
> 
> You want the top of the cuttings out of the water, and the lower couple inches under water. I was thinking of using a piece of styrofoam like a raft - at one end of a tupperware - to hold the top ends up


Hey there Cross glad to see you got that person handled on the clones. I saw your post thanks for helping him. Glad your harvest is proceeding so well.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn what a gorgeous bud!! congrats bro!
+rep!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> muy excellente senor .... the horns are friggin fabulous .... I like the cured buds with the horns even better .... !!! Harvest on!~~~~~


Thanks for that tahoe. I'll just bust off a horn and roll a paper around it lol 



cali-high said:


> beautiful


Thanks buddy 



canefan said:


> Hey there Cross glad to see you got that person handled on the clones. I saw your post thanks for helping him. Glad your harvest is proceeding so well.


Thanks Cane, 
The drying process is coming along nicely. I moved them to the paper bag today, so the outsides of the buds don't get too crispy. Yield on 5 plants looks like about 4 fingers deep in a brown grocery bag lol the last of the 6 should be ready for harvest soon. 



BlackRoses said:


> Damn what a gorgeous bud!! congrats bro!
> +rep!


Thanks for the compliments BlackRoses 

I've been busy, but hopefully I can find the time to transplant the remaining clones soon. I want to make sure I have the soil mix and PH just right, so they don't go into shock. 

What's left of the Sativa mother is still in my fridge. As soon as I get a heating mat - or the equivalent -I'll be re-vegging her. 






And I still have a few things to gather for this grow; 
HPS bulbs, cloning supplies, and flowering nutes. Check back next week.


----------



## fishindog (Oct 2, 2009)

how can you re-veg your plant if it doesnt have any leaves on it? i wanna see if that works for you cuz im not very confident it will....best of luck


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 2, 2009)

fishindog said:


> how can you re-veg your plant if it doesnt have any leaves on it? i wanna see if that works for you cuz im not very confident it will....best of luck


Hi there fishindog, 

As long as it has roots and a stem with plenty of nodes to push new growth out... It should push new leaves, once I warm her up. 

Have you ever seen rose bushes sold with just a thorny stem sticking out? Same theory. I'll be disappointed if it she doesn't come out of her dormancy, but that is a possibility. I've seen flowering mothers die during an attempt re-veg in other grows. 

Here's something I found exciting today! 1 lone seed fell out of the jar gigabud is curing in! LOL I didn't want to fondle the buds, so I don't know if there are any more...and I'm not sure if she pollinated herself, or if there was pollen from one of the other plants. It's definitely feminized, and I'll be growing it out in a later grow, but K-train (trainwreck x kush) is already lined up for the next run.


----------



## btt (Oct 2, 2009)

subscribed! Looking great bro!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

exceelent post, never realized you could do that .... thanks for sharing the knowledge. 


Green Cross said:


> Thanks for that tahoe. I'll just bust off a horn and roll a paper around it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> exceelent post, never realized you could do that .... thanks for sharing the knowledge.


Damn that's a hot cowgirl avatar! Now what was I doing here? lol oh yeah an update.

I'll have more pics up soon, but man I've been busy...

The last of the blue moonshine came down; It probably could have gone another week, but I had to make room for 4 more clones - transplanted, and now in flower. 

I took 3 cuttings each from the BMS purple, and #3 phenotypes. They've been refrigerated, in tupperware containers, with an inch of water in them. I ended up using a piece of styrofoam as a raft, with holes punched through (with a toothpick) for the stems. I plant to clone 1 at a time as an experiment to see just how long clones can be kept healthy in the refrigerator.  

I'm also building a DIY heating tray for the cloning, and revegging project, using an old ammo box, with a light-bulb inside.  

The rest of the BMS is curing, and smells like the soil it was grown in, earthy, mixed with berries and bubblegum... I could stand there all day with my nose in the jar 
I've found 6 BMS seeds, but don't know who the baby-daddy is lol 

The Sativa, fully cured, smells like lemon-pepper. After the first bong hit  you start to feel it in your eye's and as you take the second hit you feel the top of your head float away.  It's very psychedelic, but also excellent meds; cures nausea instantly, and helps with appetite stimulation... when you come down. Hopefully the mother re-vegges as planned, otherwise I'll be on the lookout for some super lemon haze seeds. 

The Gigabud smoke report will be coming up as soon as I get a better handle on the complex smells and flavors...maybe it needs a longer cure. It's stinky, and potent, but hard for me to pinpoint at the moment.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey man thanks for the update. the lemon haze is one that I have added to my GrowsToDoList .... good luck walking forward.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man thanks for the update. the lemon haze is one that I have added to my GrowsToDoList .... good luck walking forward.


You're always welcome Tahoe. 

Good Morning! 
I harvested some kief from some shake, a 1/4 oz of BMS, using a coffee grinder and a 120 screen. This will be heated and pressed into hash, and layered with gumby bubble hash, to create some kick-ass gourmet hash.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

I want I want I want !!!!!! LOL! awesome pic man!!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I want I want I want !!!!!! LOL! awesome pic man!!


Thanks Tahoe LOL 

Hey man could you do me a favor and publish this pic in the RIU gallery. I'm still getting a message saying I've uploaded my quota...?

"Error: 
Sorry, Green Cross: Maximum Number of Allowed File Uploads Exceeded"


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

thar she be ....


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

I promissed someone I'd document the technique for keeping clones in the fridge. It's not my inventoin, and instructions can be found here

"*Clones in Stasis* 
Cuttings in bagKeeping your clones in stasis by using your fridge is a handy way to both store them for future use or keep backups should there be some failure with your original cuttings. I have personally kept cuttings up to eight weeks using this method.

Simply put:
1) Take cuttings as you normally would, but with the one addition of leaving a longer stem, as you will be trimming this down further by at least half an inch when it is time to root them.

put in with Grey Poupon2) Place cuttings in a Ziploc bag (Tupperware can be used also.)There should be enough water in the bottom of the bag so that the stems are submerged. RO or good quality tap water should be fine. An inch or two should be in the bottom of the bag, keeping the stems wet.

Breathe some air into the bag, mainly so as not to crush the leaves and provide some cushion as they may get bumped about in the crisper drawer.

**Another variation on this is to simply put the cuttings in a water glass or jar (an ice cream bucket works well too -> basically, wide and shallow containers) and have them sit on the shelf in the fridge (stems also in water). This may or may not be convenient or stealthy for you.

3) I would recommend that you replace the air and water in the bag once a week. I have typically not bothered to replace the air or water at all for up to four weeks, but I continually come across this information and it seems like it cant hurt.

4) When you decide it is time to use your cuttings, remove them from the fridge and let them sit with their stems in a glass of water for half an hour or so to warm up as you prepare your cloning materials.

5) Cut half an inch or more off the stem to make a fresh end that you will dip in your favorite rooting hormome or rooting medium. I have found that fridge clones, if let to sit longer than a few weeks, will take longer to root.

This is fine for most since many are buying time with this method anyway. Clones older than 2 weeks will usually begin to root in 10 days and are mostly established by 14 days.

*Be sure that your fridge does not have a tendency to freeze your food. It should be stable. If your clones freeze, they will die. Happy Cloning. "

I'm thinking about re-cloning some clones some time in the future, to "bide time". 

1. Take cuttings. 

2. let them grow to the desired height, or when your clone box starts to get too crowded. 

3. Chop the desired clones.

4. Refrigerate up to 2 months. 

5. Re-root them. 

Why waste so much energy keeping mothers, when you have a steady supply of cuttings in your crisper drawer?  

I decided to use tupperware (type) containers, and some styrofoam, to keep the leaves out of the water and the stems in the water.


















I'll try rooting these 2 my 2 in 1 - 4 week intervals. I'll be changing the water every 1 - 2 weeks - so it doesn't get slimy. You can keep lettuce fresh the same way by the way.  

Replacing the air isn't necessary in my opinion, because these clones aren't transpiring, but changing the water is crucial. You may also want to experiment, by adding a couple drops of hydrogen peroxide to the water - may help keep it fresh?

Make sure you're refrigerator doesn't get above freezing, especially this time of year when the weather cools off. It's worth buying an accurate thermometer - to check the temp - if you don't already have one.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

The pics aren't that great but you'll get the idea lol 

Left Canopy: 1 BMS in the background - 2 daydream indicas (super-cropped) in the foreground 






A little light burn on 1 of the tops 






Right Canopy: 3 BMS and 1 Gigabud 






The remaining 2 clones are becoming pot-bound, so I'm thinking I'll transplant into the 3 gal buckets, and keep them vegging in the small cabinet. 

Here's the other gigabud - looking very thirsty (wilted) in her ghetto-ware container  






Here's the runt I pinched the top on (in the FIM tutorial)




http://i37.tinypic.com/95pilz.jpg

Here's a closeup of the area where I pinched the top bud (FIMMED/topped). As you can see the plant doesn't even look topped, it only has very natural looking branching. 






So I topped her (above) 2 new tops again yesterday, and
I'll continue to post the results on my *FIM Tutorial (taking the guesswork out) *


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thar she be ....


Thanks for that Tahoe kiss-ass


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your brother man.  I have been through stuff like that far 2 often. My prayers are with him. I think he'll be proud of how sexy your ladies are.  Keep up the good work!

+rep and subbed.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 6, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother man.  I have been through stuff like that far 2 often. My prayers are with him. I think he'll be proud of how sexy your ladies are.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> +rep and subbed.


Thanks for the Luv, Luv2Blaze 

I wish I could give out more personal details here, but I'm very careful not to give anything identifiable about me and my bro. You never know who the bullies in blue will decide to make an example out of next. But when I started this journal I worried that he may not live long enough to see this harvest, but what was at first diagnosed as a death sentence, has been re-diagnosed as something less agressive, and his quality of life has improved miraculously - in response to the chemo, the weed, and the prayers.  

On a lighter note: the hash experiment was a great success... yield was over 9 grams, from what looked like 3 oz of trim, and by pressing the kief into the water hash, the aroma is simply incredible  I'd like to sample some right now, but I'm sure it would leave me incapable of putting a sentence together lol 

I made a few changes to the normal gumby method - incorporating what I know, about other methods like the blender method, and adding a couple pieces of equipment - which helped limit the amount of time, and effort, while improving the yield and quality... gumby hash method - as seen on utube - will leave too much plant matter in your hash. IMO 

And If you've never made hash before I suggest you do a couple small trial runs - google "blender method hash" - first just to refine your technique, because technique is also important, and trichomes is not the easiest medium to work with.

Supplies
1. a drill
2. a mixing attachment
3. a food strainer
4. a couple 1 meter lengths of plastic tubing (1" and 1/16" diameter)
5. ice
6. 2 - 4 oz dry trim (if you want to add bud give it a couple pulses in a coffee grinder first. 
7. 2- 5 gal buckets
8. A couple glass jars (1/2 gal, and 1 pint). Pyrex measuring cup works well. 
8. A gold tone reusable coffee filter
9. a few paper coffee filters
10. water



My Water Hash method - refined: 

1. First chill down the trim (should be quite dry), and the water, so when we start mixing, the trichomes break off easily, and sink to the bottom of the bucket. Add your ice to a 5 gal. bucket (half full). Then add cold filtered water, to just below your ice level. Then add all the trim, and cover it with more ice. Let this chill for 10 - 15 minutes, before adding more water - to cover the trim. You want the trichomes in contact with the water for as little time as necessary. To clarify: Add your trim and your ice, to chill it for 10 minutes, then top off with water.
I know many folk freeze their trim, but I believe the trichomes are damaged (by ice crystals) if frozen. You should NEVER freeze weed. 

2. Now add enough water to cover your ice, so that you can mix it. 

I prefer a 1/2" drill (w/cord), over a 3/8 cordless model, and you can pickup something similar to this one - used - on ebay for like $25 






This drywall mud attachment is the cats meow, and can be found at home depot, and many other places for a couple bucks. 






Mix for 10 minutes. This is the most important step, and if you don't have the proper equipment you can probably double the mixing time. You really want to mash it. 

3. Strain the ice, and as much of the mash out of the bucket as possible - using a food strainer - and remember to jiggle the strainer - before removing it from the water - to release any suspended tricomes, before discarding the mash. Some people wring out the mash, as they remove it, but I find this step unpleasant, and unnecessary. 










4. Strain the entire water bucket, though your food strainer, and into second bucket.

5. Now chill (wait) for an hour, and don't disturb the bucket. I know the gumby method says to wait no less than 4 hours, but the trichomes do not take 4 hours to settle to the bottom! Of course you can wait longer if you like, but after only 30 minutes most the heavy tricome heads have already settled; no other method of water extraction calls for 4 hours of waiting time.

5. Next siphon off all but the bottom 2 inches of dirty water from the bucket. I like to use 1" diameter clear plastic tubing - available in the plumbing department.  

6. Now pour what remains, through your gold tone coffee filter, into a glass or other food-safe container. Holding the coffee filter just below the water, gently jiggle it so the trichomes can filter through. After about 5 - 10 minutes of this, you can discard the plant material that remains. 

7. Again let the liquid sit for about 30 minutes. After only 10 minutes you'll see most the trichomes have already fallen to the bottom... and should be forming a nice thick layer...  

8. Now take your small plastic tubing and siphon out the liquid, being careful not to vacuum the trichomes off the bottom. 

9. At this point I like to pour what remains into a 1 - 2 cup pyrex measuring cup - tilting it up on one side so that the trichome sludge can settle... then pour off the water that remains, into a paper coffee filter. At this point you can start pouring out the thick mass of trichomes into additional paper coffee filters, and press them between paper towels - to remove the excess moisture. 

10. Let your hash dry at room temperature, or start hand rolling it. To hand roll just take a little piece in the palm of your hand, and start rolling it, with the thumb - on your opposing hand - and you'll see the water come out and a familiar ball/rope/lump of hash start to take shape. It's a lot of work, and leaves your with sticky fingers, but worth trying at least once. This kneading and the heat from your hands removes any excess moisture by the way 

To further press your hash, it only takes a little heat (to make it pliable again) and some pressure. 

Optional gourmet hash: I layered my water hash with some kief (for flavor), wrapped it in cellophane, a moist paper envelope, and then wrapped that in aluminum foil. Then I heat activated it in a 220 F oven for 20 minutes. After letting it cool slightly I pressed it out with a roller, and then finally rolled it up into a rope shape, so I can break pieces of like a tootsie roll.  
P.S. heat activation is also optional, and not necessary unless you plan to take it orally, but it may also increase the potency, by converting the THC acids into usable THC.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 7, 2009)

That hash kicked my ass last night   I can't get over how sticky it is, like modeling clay - pure trichomes!  

I trimmed up the 7 ladies - in flower - removing the lower branches, and the undergrowth, so that the energy is forced to the tops. 

The Indica is already flowering profusely, after giving them a little high phosphorous bat guano last week. 

The HPS bulbs won't be switched in, until the 2nd, or 3rd week of flower, to help reduce stretch. I've also continued grow nutes, further, into the first part of this flowering cycle, and will be using less molasses... because as it turns out Molasses is pretty acidic (5.0). 1 tsp per gallon should be plenty, and maybe I'll pick up some earthjuice "catalyst" to help supplement micro-nutes.

The thumbnails show the branches I pruned out, and the buds forming on the Indica ladies. 

P.S. I'm still waiting for male flowers on the 1 BMS female. You can see part of what's left of her main stem, in the background, of the last thumbnail. I pruned off all but one bud, and super-cropped her main stem, so she fits under the lights. I've been feeding her aspirin water for several weeks, and still no male flowers. Next comes root pruning - I guess - in order to stress her enough to push male flowers? I better pick up some colloidal silver (to force female pollen). if I plan to do any more serious breeding


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Oct 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> That hash kicked my ass last night   I can't get over how sticky it is, like modeling clay - pure trichomes!
> 
> I trimmed up the 7 ladies - in flower - removing the lower branches, and the undergrowth, so that the energy is forced to the tops.
> 
> ...


Nice bubble hash teaching? Is gourmet hash worth the extra prep time?kiss-ass


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 8, 2009)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Nice bubble hash teaching? Is gourmet hash worth the extra prep time?kiss-ass


Hi newbies, 

Definitely! The dry sieve keeps all of of it's aroma of the bud, unlike water hash.

An easier prep method, would be to just mix in the dry trichomes, once your water-hash is dry. It doest have to be heated, or pressed. 

I transplanted the last 2 runt clones. One is a runt because the container was small, and the other is just a runt, but I expect their growth to explode - in veg -over the next week, or 2. I should take a few pics, because it should be something to see! lol


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey buddy!!!

lookin great man!

coming along nice, soo srry for your burn 

stupid HID's!! lol


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 8, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> hey buddy!!!
> 
> lookin great man!
> 
> ...


Thanks Skunkman, 

At least it was 1 one top, and I caught it early enough... I really want these lights close so I don't get much stretch, but HID is a dangerous toy lol 

I'll have to visit your journal today and see how your girls like the new HPS bulbs. I'm going to be using HPS in flowering (weeks 3 - on) this time, to compare bud density, etc., and I think it may be worth using a bud builder (nute), but I may wait until the k-train grow, for the bud builder, just so I don't skew the results of the side by side bulb comparison.

Growing has become more of a science since my last grow, but in general it's like rising a bike


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally got my ghetto warming tray finished. I just couldn't see spending $40 on a heating pad, so here's what I came up with, as a cheap alternative. 

Materials: 
1. Metal box - I used an old ammo box, but a cookie-tin would do. 
2. Extension cord
3. Bulb adapter
4. 5 - 18w light bulb 

Here she is - box temp near 89 - tray temp near 79 - ideal soil temp for cuttings 75 

Hole drilled for the extension cord should really have strain relief - for safety reasons - but I guess I like to live dangerously  lol but maybe I'll add strain relief later on. 






Here's a nice shot of this vintage ammo-box which also just happened to see action in Vietnam - the box was a little warm so I placed a tray on top... will also catch any spilled water.






Sure the humidity is low, but the temperature is just right






Now let's see what's going on inside... a green 18w floro ensures any possible light leaks won't be a problem






I used a hot glue gun to secure the plug end to the bottom of the box, but a 2 part epoxy (glue) would also work 






Is there an electrician in the house?!! lol






This is the sativa mother I saved and put in the fridge 3+ weeks ago. She was transplanted yesterday, watered with 1 drop super thrive per gal, and 1/4 strength bloom nutes. Gentle heat should encourage the roots to grow, and hopefully she'll push some new vegetative growth within a week or 2. Timer is set to 18 hrs, but very little light is needed at this point.






No flash used in this pic - just for comparison






Let's see what else is going on in the veg cab:
BMS clone was double topped, last week, and as soon as she starts putting out new growth, she'll go into the flowering room. She's already tall enough to reach the HID lights - 16" tall - 25"+ (with the container)






This gigabud is stunted - due to the small container she was in, but hopefully she'll catch up to the others now.






Here's what's going on in the flowering room: 
What's left of BMS (purple pheno) @ 14 weeks - still waiting for male flowers






Same BMS top - looks pretty tasty 






Left canopy 






Right canopy












Bulbs will be switched to HPS next week 

All Comments welcome


----------



## Twils (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking fantastic GC! Keep up the great work my friend! I'm loving that ammo box heat pad!

Burn on!


----------



## fishindog (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope that one re-veg's i wanna see how sweet thats going to look...


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 12, 2009)

Twils said:


> Looking fantastic GC! Keep up the great work my friend! I'm loving that ammo box heat pad!
> 
> Burn on!


Thanks for noticing Twils 



fishindog said:


> i hope that one re-veg's i wanna see how sweet that's going to look...


Well, we didn't have to wait very long; It only took 3 days to see new growth. The ammo-box heater is a success lol 

The re-FIMMED/topped clone is also ready to go into flower. Wait until you see all the new branching (new pic coming)

And the gigabud runt spends the day under HID and then goes back into the veg cab before lights out. She'll hopefully grow 10" this week and be able to join the others, in flower. 

I have some fungus gnats - due to wet soil - but the nice thing is, I only have to water those large containers about every 10 days or so. One the plants get bigger they'll probably dry out much quicker.

I've been slacking on re-mixing my CO2 bottles - for the past several weeks - and noticed much slower growth, so I"m back to running DIY CO2 again.


----------



## Twils (Oct 12, 2009)

That things gonna be a beast! I can't wait to see how she turns out!

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 12, 2009)

Twils said:


> That things gonna be a beast! I can't wait to see how she turns out!
> 
> Burn on!


Thanks twils, I guess I'll just let her grow into a mother, and then chop her up into clones for a spring, sativa, grow, as long as I can keep her contained lol ...I may have to put up a new 400w MH tent for her lol  You're new mother and cloning project looks great by the way 

I updated the "*FIM Tutorial (taking the guesswork out)" so I figured it would be good to spam er I mean post the results here too.  *
Updated: Here we are a week later - 3 new tops on one side 






and 2 new tops on the other






, but the number of tops created is only secondary to the natural branching this pinching technique achieves.





As you can see in the pics; by using this technique, you usually don't lose the dominant main top cola, you only add a lot of natural looking branching, and 1 or 2 secondary top colas, rather than 2 or 4 equal tops that look about the same. Hope that makes sense 

After trying all other topping/fimming methods I think I prefer this one, and I'll be using this technique exclusively, on a future K-train grow in Dec. - you'll find the link to my grow in my sig.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 13, 2009)

Strain: G-13 Gigabud 

Growth: Easy to grow, very hearty, and fast, stocky, growth. Grew to 42 inches - lollipopped. Flowering 75 - 80 days 

Nutes: In veg: Alaska fish 5-1-1, and silica-blast. In flower: Rainbow mix bloom, earth juice bloom, high phosphorus guano, and molasses 

Yield: 1 oz of tightly trimmed bud 

Bag Appeal: Looks alright, nothing extraordinary, but I'll give it a 7 out of 10 

Smell: Smells dank and piney and skunky but nothing really stands out. 

Taste: Heavy smoke, complex, pine undertones

The High: Prone to coughing, but not harsh... heavy, with expansion. Complex pine/skunk flavors. Couch lock, but not narcotic. At times you may think your coming down, but then 15 minutes later you realize just how stoned you are; almost like alternating from a clear high to a more stoned feeling. A creeper that keeps creeping up on you? It's A nice mix anyhow

Potency 7 out of 10 

Comments: Not much else to add, but G-13 labs calls this one an early finisher - 5 -6 weeks - and that's plain, not true. 

I'm growing this one again, but future garden space will be reserved for better strains

I was only able to get 1 close-up pick, and it's not that great, but I'll try again in a day or 2.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 13, 2009)

what up chicagoin good to see your still on point!!!!!


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Oct 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what up chicagoin good to see your still on point!!!!!


Nice report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what up chicagoin good to see your still on point!!!!!





newbieneedshelp said:


> Nice report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks guys lol I just re-read the report I posted last night... can you tell I was baked and rambling on the keyboard? LMAO  Where "high" is I kept going on about the taste... lol  

Computer problems have been keeping me busy again today. My rig froze (which is really unusual) so I rebooted, but somehow bios confused the drive windoze is on, and was trying to boot the wrong drive. It took me a an hour to figure that out, and still have to tweak bios after setting defaults.. 

I think my fans filters are clogged, so heat may be the culprit.


----------



## Twils (Oct 14, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks guys lol I just re-read the report I posted last night... can you tell I was baked and rambling on the keyboard? LMAO  Where "high" is I kept going on about the taste... lol
> 
> Computer problems have been keeping me busy again today. My rig froze (which is really unusual) so I rebooted, but somehow bios confused the drive windoze is on, and was trying to boot the wrong drive. It took me a an hour to figure that out, and still have to tweak bios after setting defaults..
> 
> I think my fans filters are clogged, so heat may be the culprit.


I wasn't going to say anything... about the rambling... 

Damn man I hate PC probs! Heat + Computers just don't mix 

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 14, 2009)

Twils said:


> I wasn't going to say anything... about the rambling...
> 
> Damn man I hate PC probs! Heat + Computers just don't mix
> 
> Burn on!


yeah it seems like heat is the biggest enemy, in growing and electronics lol


----------



## Twils (Oct 14, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> yeah it seems like heat is the biggest enemy, in growing and electronics lol


Aint that the truth!  Heat!

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 15, 2009)

Twils said:


> Aint that the truth!  Heat!
> 
> Burn on!


Yeah, fuck heat! lol 

speaking of heat: Solarmax HPS bulbs replace the CMH tomorrow. Lots of red spectrum in these, and 55,000 lumens 

From what I've seen in other grows, bud density should be improved, using HPS in flower (weeks 3 - on), but the quality may be slightly reduced. We'll shall see


----------



## Twils (Oct 15, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Yeah, fuck heat! lol
> 
> speaking of heat: Solarmax HPS bulbs replace the CMH tomorrow. Lots of red spectrum in these, and 55,000 lumens
> 
> From what I've seen in other grows, bud density should be improved, using HPS in flower (weeks 3 - on), but the quality may be slightly reduced. We'll shall see



Woo nice bulb!

I'm starting to be a believer in both MH and HPS for flowering!

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

Twils said:


> Woo nice bulb!
> 
> I'm starting to be a believer in both MH and HPS for flowering!
> 
> Burn on!


Thanks Twils, 
Mixed spectrum is great, but metal halide in veg, and HPS in flower, has been the standard for decades, because it works. 

I'll start the update in the next post. Lots going on now, and plenty of pics...


----------



## Twils (Oct 16, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks Twils,
> Mixed spectrum is great, but metal halide in veg, and HPS in flower, has been the standard for decades, because it works.
> 
> I'll start the update in the next post. Lots going on now, and plenty of pics...


I totally agree MH Veg, HPS flower..

But.. I also think that having a 2:1 ratio of HPS to MH for flowering is rather nice too.. I can say from seeing with my own eyes the difference of HPS to both spectrums to MH currently right inside my tent, and the buds that are looking the best are getting both spectrums.

To each their own though!

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I promissed someone I'd document the technique for keeping clones in the fridge. It's not my inventoin, and instructions can be found here
> 
> "*Clones in Stasis*
> Cuttings in bagKeeping your clones in stasis by using your fridge is a handy way to both store them for future use or keep backups should there be some failure with your original cuttings. I have personally kept cuttings up to eight weeks using this method.
> ...


I found a typo - above - "Make sure your fridge doesn't get below* freezing", or your cuttings wont survive... 

I changed the cutting's water a couple days ago, and plan to clone a couple of these shortly

They've been in stasis since 10/5 (11 days)


----------



## Twils (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice GC! I've just pulled some AI clones out of the fridge a couple days ago, Today will be day 4 (I think) in the clone dome, and they seem to be looking the most healthy out of the bunch, lol. 

Burn on!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

Well it's been 11 days since the majority of the vegged clones were put into flower. and that was the last time the girls were watered. 11 days ago!  Water thoroughly, and then let them dry out thoroughly before watering again. 

I'm adding "Earth Juice Catalyst" to my feeding regimen this time, in conjunction with Indonesian bat guano, and "rare earth"

[youtube]QZsppOw2Mxk[/youtube] 

No this rare earth! lol ...and it wasn't my intention to try to find another supplement with "earth" in it's name - it just worked out that way. 

Rare Earth is an organic silica supplement, that contains some 70 trace minerals....and humic acis.

Silica is the building blocks of plant tissue, and this stuff helps the plants resist heat, desease, and pests (they break their little teath trying to chew my plants... lol) ...and gives them nice strong stems; The better to hold those massive buds up! 

Humic acid is naturally occurring material found in soils, lignite and composting vegetable matter. Humic acid helps promote seed germination and stimulates plant development by increasing the absorption and translocation of micronutrients.

Warning: Always were a particle mask when handling this stuff, and all other powdered supplies. 






Note: The 3 benefits to keeping it organic:

1. The buds taste better 

2. It's nearly impossible to burn your plants with organic fertilizers 

3. No chance of Brain cancer that has been associated with chemical fertilizers  


Note: 1 of the indica plants won't get the rare earth, or Catalyst. this is so we have a fair comparison between the last grow under CMH lamps (throughout), and this one. 

The 5 that were fed today received 1 TBLS guano, and 1 TBLS rare earth as a top dressing, and then watered with 1 TBLS Earth Juice Bloom, and 1 TBLS EJ Catalyst (per gallon). Each container got 1 gallon, and should go 10 days before they need watered again, which is nice, because the watering process is a real production... I never did get that watering table built. lol  

HPS lamps are burning. 





This daydream indica bud should be ripe within 60 days 






still no male flowers pushing out of this one, but judging by the looks of this, the BMS could have gone another 2 weeks. I suspect ripening was delayed by a few seeds, and an acidic condition caused by too much molasses... 






Here's the pinched, and LSTed plant - has 9 tops - ...used only a small scissors and 1 twist tie. I'll be doing a tutorial on this technique later, but basically you just top the plant using my FIM tutorial as a guide, and then tie the FIMMed top down, further redistributing the plant auxins... 






Profile shot of the ladies in the shower lol






The FIMMEd bitch is branching nicely






And finally a group shot of the ones that started bloom nutes today 






I think that abut covers it; all comments and questions welcome


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

Twils said:


> Nice GC! I've just pulled some AI clones out of the fridge a couple days ago, Today will be day 4 (I think) in the clone dome, and they seem to be looking the most healthy out of the bunch, lol.
> 
> Burn on!


Awesome! I'll be watching for the results.

I have some rapid rooter plugs ready to go. 

I've seen several reports that show cuttings that were cloned with no rooting hormone, actually rooted faster than the ones with hormone. I may try it with no hormone this time.


----------



## Twils (Oct 16, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Awesome! I'll be watching for the results.
> 
> I have some rapid rooter plugs ready to go.
> 
> *I've seen several reports that show cuttings that were cloned with no rooting hormone, actually rooted faster than the ones with hormone. I may try it with no hormone this time.*


Let me know if you do that, how it works out for sure!!

Burn on!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 16, 2009)

nice grow cross what do you got has far has indicas? pm me


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Oct 16, 2009)

that is some crazy growing nice work


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments dudes 

I just wanted to let anyone who's thinking of using the water hash method I outlined, or the gumby method:

Once you collect your trichomes in your paper coffee filters, and press the water out, it needs to dry for a few days before "hand rolling", or further pressing, or it will trap moisture in, and be prone to mold.  

I made the mistake of baking it the next day, and pressing it into a cake. Later I found there was still a lot of moisture in it, and even now, If I leave it in a closed jar for more than a day, light powdery mold forms on the surface. 

It's not all wrecked, because I caught it early on, but this can all be avoided by letting your water hash dry out (like you would fresh weed) before pressing it into a ball or a cake.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 17, 2009)

nice lookin grow my dude!


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2009)

i like your grow swagger +rep


----------



## slabhead (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow Green Cross, you've got it going on. 

I'll have to come back and finish reading more of your journal later on. I usually hang out in the sun but since I'll be under the lights for a bit I need to do some fast learnin', ha.  I'm looking at doing a winter mother/clone project and might need to ask you for some advice. Nice set up and journal. 

Catch you later, slabhead


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> nice lookin grow my dude!


Thanks warisnottheanswer - cool hippie name, I've always wanted to be an old hippie... my hope is all the unemployed in this country will wake up to the fact that we've lost control of our government, and organize another Woodstock lol 

[youtube]pLKKGHrGMxQ[/youtube]



genuity said:


> i like your grow swagger +rep


Aw shucks  



slabhead said:


> Wow Green Cross, you've got it going on.
> 
> I'll have to come back and finish reading more of your journal later on. I usually hang out in the sun but since I'll be under the lights for a bit I need to do some fast learnin', ha.  I'm looking at doing a winter mother/clone project and might need to ask you for some advice. Nice set up and journal.
> 
> Catch you later, slabhead


Sure no problem SlabHead - nice harvest by the way. 

And now it's time for another boring update lol but maybe I can get some pics up today to make things more interesting. They have nearly doubled in size and all needed water today. They got Earth Juice Catalyst (4 tbls to 5 gals water). A few were seriously wilted, but they should bounce right back. I'm a little concerned with the largest BMS, as the leaves are turning yellow, and she's been looking droopy for a while now, but I think it's normal flowering stress, HPS heat, and buds pulling chlorophyll from the leaves. I'm out of PH tests, so I better pick up some more, just to make sure we're still between 6.7 and 7 . 

I thought the mother - I'm trying to re-veg - was putting out new growth, but it looks like more of a waiting game now. Maybe those tiny leaves were left-over from old growth. Sativa's are harder to propagate, so I won't be too surprised if she doesn't make it. 

A few days ago; I started cloning 2 of the cuttings from the fridge, but I haven't checked for roots yet. Maybe later today, and the remaining cuttings should have tier water changed again. 

New CO2 was mixed yesterday, and I used double the sugar just to see if they produce longer. The thing is alcohol is a byproduct of the yeasts action, and that kills the active yeast. We'll see. 

I need to get a fish tank heater for my water bucket, because cold water shocks roots, and the mornings are already getting cold. For now I'm putting my watering can in a sink full of hot water in order to bring it up to temp (70 - 80 degrees F). 

This grow is less stressful,, knowing what to expect, and only dealing with 9 plants as compared to 12. 9 plants also seem to fit under 2 - 400w lights (footprint) better. I've been keeping up on height control this time using several techniques including super-cropping. 

I'll have to do a smoke report on the BMS, now that it's fully cured. It's incredible; the best I've ever smoked, 1 bong hit sends you into orbit, and the smell and taste is delicious! I give most the credit to DJ Short, and the CMH - UV heavy - spectrum.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

No roots yet, but I think it's only been 4 days. Still they look good considdering the cuttings were kept in the crisper drawer for 2 weeks prior to cloning. 

What I did was cut the rapid rooter cells apart and place each one in the bottom of a red beer cup. Bamboo skewers work well for retrieving the cells from the cup, and puling the plugs from the cells, as long as you know how to work chopsticks lol  

More pics to come in the next thread

Low light 






High humidity and a little warmth 






Rapid rooter plugs - rooting hormone - 1/4 strength bloom nutes - 1/4 drop super thrive (per gal)





No roots yet

Gigabud clone pic taken Oct 9th






2 weeks later


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

The ladies were really thirsty today. I think these HPS bulbs throw more heat... than the CMH bulbs, and I found 1 that had been bleached on top. I'm pretty sure it's leaf bleaching and not a deficiency, because she was sitting in the sweet spot close to the light, and none of the others show this pale yellowing on top. I've since backed the lights off a few inches and super-cropped the affected plant. I actually super-cropped both gigabuds, because these GB bitches tend to grow like weeds lol 

Here is the GB with what looks like light bleaching - on top 











Believe it or not this is 1 plant! It's the largest of the BMS ladies, and been in 12/12 for 4 -5 week. Already seeing leaf necrosis (yellowing), which is completely normal. 






Random BMS pics - week 3, I think











Here's the BMS lady who was topped twice, and has since had her 5 tops super-cropped






The 2 Gigabuds super-cropped today - in flower











Daydream clone - flowering like crazy






Group shots 
























All done: 

Questions and comments welcome


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> The ladies were really thirsty today. I think these HPS bulbs throw more heat... than the CMH bulbs, and I found 1 that had been bleached on top. I'm pretty sure it's leaf bleaching and not a deficiency, because she was sitting in the sweet spot close to the light, and none of the others show this pale yellowing on top. I've since backed the lights off a few inches and super-cropped the affected plant. I actually super-cropped both gigabuds, because these GB bitches tend to grow like weeds lol
> 
> Here is the GB with what looks like light bleaching - on top
> 
> ...


 nice forest,mid west growers are good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2009)

whats up Cross.. i see your still at it.. still growing the same strains? all is well over here im back at it .. i see u switched to hps.. do u like it, i see you said u think hps is considerably hotter than your cmh, that might be true as my hps raises my room temps 5-6 more degrees than my mh..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2009)

also your bms look kinda pale for 3 weeks flowering.. is this just the color of the plant or is there sum N issues?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good green!!!! sexy girls


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 24, 2009)

genuity said:


> nice forest,mid west growers are good


Thanks genuity 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> also your bms look kinda pale for 3 weeks flowering.. is this just the color of the plant or is there sum N issues?


Glad to hear you're back in circulation 

I think your seeing that on the one that's been flowering for 4+ weeks, so the chlorophyll (stored energy) is being drained from the leaves. Nitrogen deficiency in late flower is completely normal 



skunkman98536 said:


> looking good green!!!! sexy girls


Thanks for stopping by skunk. I'll have to check you're grow journal for updated pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I think your seeing that on the one that's been flowering for 4+ weeks, so the chlorophyll (stored energy) is being drained from the leaves. Nitrogen deficiency in late flower is completely normal
> 
> :


yep thats the one.. i know its normal i guess im just used to seeing it later in flower because i add N weeks 3-4 your lookin better everytime i look though.

i also wanted to know how long u actually cut your clones and do u veg them out or go str8 into 12/12

u may have said this so if u have just direct me to where .. no need to repeat yourself


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 25, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yep thats the one.. i know its normal i guess im just used to seeing it later in flower because i add N weeks 3-4 your lookin better everytime i look though.
> 
> i also wanted to know how long u actually cut your clones and do u veg them out or go str8 into 12/12
> 
> u may have said this so if u have just direct me to where .. no need to repeat yourself


Hey TrynaGroSumShyt, 

I thought I'd check in before sunday football starts 

You really shouldn't add N in flower, because from what I've read, too much N can actually inhibit flowering, and can affect the taste, negatively... gives that home grown grass clippings taste/smell.

I cut my clones about 6", but then after I took them out of the fridge, I had to cut them down to about 4" - and that's a little short I think. 

I'll veg these BMS clones into 1 mother, and then probably take clones again (when she gets too big), just to keep the genetics going, while I grow out K-train (next grow), but if I was going to go directly into flower I'd veg them to a height of 12 - 15" (trained), before flowering. A little more veg time = a lot more yield. 

Also I'm not seeing much of any difference using HPS over CMH, but it's only been a couple weeks since the switch. Yield last grow seemed low - around 20 grams per plant - but the quality is off the chart. I suppose there will be a trade off under HPS, more yield, with lesser quality.

I'm kind of exited about Obama's declaration, telling the Feds to stop prosecuting med users/growers, as it brings more legitimacy to the industry. My hope is, Illinois passes the new MJ Med law before the deadline in Nov.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 25, 2009)

wow them girls are lookin sooooo tasty!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 26, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow them girls are lookin sooooo tasty!


Thanks Warisnottheanswer

They're really starting to pack the weight on and putting out some stink too . 

Note: The first 3 were put into flower (12/12), around 9/20, 5 weeks ago.

The other 6 went in 2 - 3 weeks later.

Germinate K-train in early Dec. so they can continue vegging (after topping and transplanting) - under 18 hrs CMH - once this crop is harvested


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Oct 27, 2009)

Cross,
Plants are looking great! Im excited to learn the results of this harvest using HPS VS CMH.


----------



## fishindog (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Green Cross I just have to say i got all stoned and just went through your entire grow again...probably stared for at least an hour...hahaha anyways i love your setup and entire way you do everything +rep to you 

I was wondering tho about that stem that you were re-vegging did it make it? If so i would love to see a pic of it


----------



## fishindog (Oct 28, 2009)

Doesnt let me give you rep again...but i will when it lets me  keep on keepin on


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 28, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Hey Green Cross I just have to say i got all stoned and just went through your entire grow again...probably stared for at least an hour...hahaha anyways i love your setup and entire way you do everything +rep to you
> 
> I was wondering tho about that stem that you were re-vegging did it make it? If so i would love to see a pic of it





fishindog said:


> Doesnt let me give you rep again...but i will when it lets me  keep on keepin on


Hiya Fishin' 

Don't worry about the rep+ I get plenty from the helpin' noobs. 

That plant I'm revegging; thanks for reminding me; I forgot to water her today! No new growth yet, but she did throw out a couple new flowers lol 

Give her another week, or 2, maybe longer... 

Updated pics - of the others - coming in a minute


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 28, 2009)

There's more too see this week ( 3.5 -5.5 12/12) so I thought I would update with some new pics. 

All got Earth Juice Bloom, Catalyst, Rare earth, and guano, today. 1 indica only gets bloom and molasses, just to see what the difference is. Watering is required every 5th or 6th day, now that they've doubled in size. 

#3 BMS pheno 






BMS (@ 5+ weeks)


























DD (unknown indica) @ 5 weeks. This one smells more earthy under HPS, than it did under CMH. Less resinous I think. 






Gigabud @ 3+ weeks (super-cropped)











Group shot (left)






Groupshot (right)






Comments and questions welcome 

P.S. For comparison - here's what BMS looked like @ 5 weeks - under Ceramic Metal Halide during the last grow. Not much difference so far


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 29, 2009)

Strain: DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine 

Growth: Pretty easy to grow, not too much stretch, and good consistency between plants. Low leaf to bud ratio, with excellent cola structure. 

Nutes: 

Veg - Alaska Fish 5-1-1, and silica blast

Bloom -Earth Juice, and Molasses 

Yield: Average 

Bag Appeal: Above Average 8 out of 10 

Smell: Incredibly delicious - smells like sweet berries, fruit, and flora 

Taste: Sweet on inhale; berries and juicy fruit gum on exhale 

The High: Very potent. Baked/stoned, neck-lock, couch hug  

Comments: Great meds, good for anxiety, insomnia, and appetite. A good night time smoke.


----------



## slabhead (Oct 29, 2009)

tasty. yum


----------



## Twils (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking very nice GC my friend! Keep up the great work!

Burn on!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 29, 2009)

girls look yummy! buds are dumb frosty!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2009)

hey green.. how was the gigabud to you.. i grew it out last year, had a grapefruit smell, i think i picked it early(b4 i really knew what i was doin) i think quality suffered as a result from that.


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Strain: DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine
> 
> Growth: Pretty easy to grow, not too much stretch, and good consistency between plants. Low leaf to bud ratio, with excellent cola structure.
> 
> ...


lol,i've been smokeing on dj's blueberry,from up north


----------



## McFunk (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 30, 2009)

slabhead said:


> tasty. yum


It's hard not to drool isn't it  



Twils said:


> Looking very nice GC my friend! Keep up the great work!
> 
> Burn on!


Thanks for stopping by Twils. 



warisnottheanswer said:


> girls look yummy! buds are dumb frosty!


dumb frosty? more like bomb frosty lol 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey green.. how was the gigabud to you.. i grew it out last year, had a grapefruit smell, i think i picked it early(b4 i really knew what i was doin) i think quality suffered as a result from that.


I did a report on the Gigabud; it was good, but nothing really stands out, except that the stain thrives no mater how much you punish it! Mine tastes more piney than citrus, but maybe I better sample it again lol 



genuity said:


> lol,i've been smokeing on dj's blueberry,from up north


Are you getting that juicy fruit gum taste on the exhale? 



McFunk said:


> Very nice!


Thanks for stopping by McFunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2009)

almost broke my finger pointing at that bud pic


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 30, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> almost broke my finger pointing at that bud pic


 LMAO TrynaGro, those old glass monitors are a hazard 

As is the game of Cricket - as 
David Morrison explains...

"In the old days you played for the love of the game. If you missed one match you couldn't be sure that you'd be picked for the next. Desires were different then.

"You went from one Saturday to the next, just in order to play.
"My fingers still work, more or less. I can bend them all from the first knuckle, although I do have a physio who manipulates the joints to soften the tissue."

He said most of injuries came when he was a young man.
"What you did when you were wicket keeper in those days was to soak the gloves, which were made from chamois leather, in cold water before you put them on.

"This moulded them to the shape of your hand and gave you a better grip. But the cold water made my fingers numb. I'd feel the impact of the ball but no pain... until much later on.

"Often I'd feel nothing for 25 or 30 overs. In those days the wickets were uncovered and the ball would fly out at all angles, the batsmen could do all sorts.

"It was far more difficult to catch the ball in the middle of the hand - so my fingers would take a battering."

The taxi driver, who refuses to wear a helmet during a match claiming it impedes his vision, said he had considered retiring from wicketkeeping in 2002 but couldn't bring himself to walk away. The injuries, he says, are just an occupational hazard.

"All of the bends and twists have come from knocks - but I've been to hospital just once, for the broken thumb - the doctors put a pin in that," he said.

"That happened on Bank holiday Monday, at Blackhall in County Durham. It was a misty day and difficult to see. I felt it hit the glove but I just carried on.

"It was only when I finished and got the hand into some ice water and my wife said I'd have to go to hospital. The doctor at Darlington Memorial Hospital said he'd never seen anything like my hands."






I guess those Brits are tougher than I gave them credit for


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2009)

lmao, tougher than i thought too. 

but yea, thats one thing my gigabud was a survivor,and your right it didnt stand out with the strains it was grown with(strawberry cough/ arjans haze / power skunk) it also cloned better than them .


----------



## fishindog (Oct 31, 2009)

droooool....


----------



## Twils (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy crap that guys hands are....... WOW..
Those brits are crazy!

Burn on!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 1, 2009)

LMAO its slang from when i iived on the east coast lol dumb frosty is like very frosty or extremely frosty



Green Cross said:


> dumb frosty? more like bomb frosty lol ]


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 2, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> LMAO its slang from when i iived on the east coast lol dumb frosty is like very frosty or extremely frosty


LOL I figured, but thanks for explaining... 

One of my BMS clones rooted over the weekend  so I transplanted her into her new home. The other one didn't look so good, so I tossed her; I only needed 1 to continue the BMS #3 line. 

It's good to know cuttings can be kept in the fridge for several weeks before cloning. 

I'll be rooting the BMS purple pheno - from the fridge - next. The cuttings have been in stasis for over a month. 

It looks like Illinois may not pass Medical MJ law this year 

I believe they have to pass it in Nov, or it won't get passed at all, and if it doesn't I may start growing 5 (or less) plants, just to reduce my risk. Currently 5 or less is a misdemeanor, more than 5 is a felony

Oct. 22, 2009 at 11:11 pm 
*How the medical marijuana debate is lighting up in Illinois*

By Sourav Bhowmick 
Don&#8217;t book that flight from Chicago to Amsterdam this winter just yet; medical marijuana may be on its way. Illinois, in a joint effort with the Obama administration, could very well be the next state to hash out a plan to legalize medicinal cannabis. Recent legislation and a new federal stance on the drug have made possible a whole new way of healing. 

The United States Justice Department announced last week that they will stop prosecuting those who use marijuana for medicinal purposes, as long as the users comply with local laws. In a sharp departure from the Bush administration&#8217;s stance on marijuana, United States Attorney General Eric Holder said, &#8220;It will not be a priority to use federal resources to prosecute patients with serious illnesses or their caregivers who are complying with state laws on medical marijuana.&#8221;

Although medical marijuana isn&#8217;t yet legalized in Illinois, legislation in the Illinois State Senate regarding the issue has passed. SB 1381, The Compassionate Use of Medical Cannabis Pilot Program Act, passed through the upper house of the Illinois legislature last May. But it wasn&#8217;t easy.

According to the bill, a patient with a debilitating medical condition, as diagnosed by a physician, can be issued a registry identification card by the Department of Public Health which would allow them to have no more than seven dried cannabis plants and two ounces of dried usable cannabis. After a roll call vote that followed nearly an hour of debate in the Senate, it was reported that the gallery erupted in applause when the bill passed by a narrow 30-28-1 margin.
The Senate may have lit up with elation, but the Illinois House of Representatives hasn&#8217;t been as vocal. Representative Lou Lang, a Democrat from Skokie who is sponsoring the bill in the House, said in an interview that, &#8220;If every legislator who told me we should pass this bill actually voted for it, we&#8217;d pass it tomorrow [...] but we have too many legislators who don&#8217;t have the courage of their convictions.&#8221; 

Essentially, many of the legislators who compose the heavily liberal-leaning House have privately stated that they want to legalize medicinal marijuana, but they are afraid to state the same in public.
In a state where 68 percent of people support legalizing medical marijuana and both the governor and his Democratic primary opponent are in favor of such a bill, it&#8217;s puzzling that the state legislature hasn&#8217;t been as supportive. Marijuana seems financially lucrative as well, as demonstrated by California, whose medical marijuana industry raked in $2 billion a year from sales and $100 million in taxes. Despite these reasons, though, support for legalization is far from uniform.
Some law enforcement and medical groups are wary of the new bill. The Illinois State Medical Society, for example, is concerned about the side effects of using marijuana medicinally, and so they want to see more research done before supporting such a law. Law enforcement agencies, understandably, are concerned that increased illegal drug trafficking is an almost inevitable component to any new legalization efforts.
Of course, the overarching reason behind the House&#8217;s inertia is purely political. Because the primary elections are coming up in February, don&#8217;t expect any work to be done on this bill until after winter; many politicians don&#8217;t want such a controversial piece of legislation to be a central theme in their primary races. Primaries are especially crucial in the Chicago area, where the seeming inevitability of a Democratic win means the primary is the race that actually matters.
If the bill does pass through the House, Mary Jane won&#8217;t be waiting on you hand and foot. Strict laws will be enforced that mimic Colorado&#8217;s system of obtaining permits in order to access medical marijuana. It&#8217;s important to note, however, that only 47 out the 13,102 Colorado citizens who applied for identification cards to buy or grow marijuana for medicinal use were denied or had their permits revoked. The bill also has a sunset law, a powerful legal check that will force legislators to reconsider the law in three years, in case its use gets out of hand.
While we may have to wait until after the primary elections, Illinois seems close to becoming the 14th state to legalize medical marijuana. So those of you with chronic illnesses that are in dire need of this new bill, you might just be in luck. The rest of you who might have a slightly different definition of &#8220;chronic illness,&#8221; your luck is probably going to get better, too.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

really? how?



Green Cross said:


> It's good to know cuttings can be kept in the fridge for several weeks before cloning.


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 6, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> really? how?


Sorry to take so long to get back to you war, I've been super busy with personal shit. 

This pic is from Oct 13th or thereabouts, feel free to bump up the discussion if you like. 

I still have 4 cuttings in the fridge, and that reminds me, I better change the watter in there. 







I should probably try to clone the purple pheno (cuttings shown here) this week before the cuttings get too old.


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Sorry to take so long to get back to you war, I've been super busy with personal shit.
> 
> This pic is from Oct 13th or thereabouts, feel free to bump up the discussion if you like.
> 
> ...


 very good info,cause i do not have room for a mother plant,you think 4-6 weeks whould be good +rep


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 6, 2009)

genuity said:


> very good info,cause i do not have room for a mother plant,you think 4-6 weeks whould be good +rep


Hi Gen, 

6 weeks no problem - I took the cuttings in the beginning of Oct, and they still look good. 

I just checked the remaining cuttings and they still look good, except for a few lower leaves that were just beginning to look like rotten lettuce does when it gets old. 

So I just removed the bad leaves, and changed the water again. As long as the stems don't rot I think they should root.

We'll know for sure in about 2 weeks  

I'm going to past in the old old thread, so everyone can get up to speed. 

10-05-2009, 10:28 AM 
Green Cross 
Mr.Ganja
*Mr. Ganja*






*Join Date: Jul 2009*​

*Location: Midwest*
*Posts: 2,839 *
*




























*​

*
























*​ 







*Cuttings in the fridge* 
permalink
I promissed someone I'd document the technique for keeping clones in the fridge. It's not my inventoin, and instructions can be found here

"*Clones in Stasis* 
Cuttings in bagKeeping your clones in stasis by using your fridge is a handy way to both store them for future use or keep backups should there be some failure with your original cuttings. I have personally kept cuttings up to eight weeks using this method.

Simply put:
1) Take cuttings as you normally would, but with the one addition of leaving a longer stem, as you will be trimming this down further by at least half an inch when it is time to root them.

put in with Grey Poupon2) Place cuttings in a Ziploc bag (Tupperware can be used also.)There should be enough water in the bottom of the bag so that the stems are submerged. RO or good quality tap water should be fine. An inch or two should be in the bottom of the bag, keeping the stems wet.

Breathe some air into the bag, mainly so as not to crush the leaves and provide some cushion as they may get bumped about in the crisper drawer.

**Another variation on this is to simply put the cuttings in a water glass or jar (an ice cream bucket works well too -> basically, wide and shallow containers) and have them sit on the shelf in the fridge (stems also in water). This may or may not be convenient or stealthy for you.

3) I would recommend that you replace the air and water in the bag once a week. I have typically not bothered to replace the air or water at all for up to four weeks, but I continually come across this information and it seems like it cant hurt.

4) When you decide it is time to use your cuttings, remove them from the fridge and let them sit with their stems in a glass of water for half an hour or so to warm up as you prepare your cloning materials.

5) Cut half an inch or more off the stem to make a fresh end that you will dip in your favorite rooting hormome or rooting medium. I have found that fridge clones, if let to sit longer than a few weeks, will take longer to root.

This is fine for most since many are buying time with this method anyway. Clones older than 2 weeks will usually begin to root in 10 days and are mostly established by 14 days.

*Be sure that your fridge does not have a tendency to freeze your food. It should be stable. If your clones freeze, they will die. Happy Cloning. "

I'm thinking about re-cloning some clones some time in the future, to "bide time". 

1. Take cuttings. 

2. let them grow to the desired height, or when your clone box starts to get too crowded. 

3. Chop the desired clones.

4. Refrigerate up to 2 months. 

5. Re-root them. 

Why waste so much energy keeping mothers, when you have a steady supply of cuttings in your crisper drawer?  

I decided to use tupperware (type) containers, and some styrofoam, to keep the leaves out of the water and the stems in the water.


















I'll try rooting these 2 my 2 in 1 - 4 week intervals. I'll be changing the water every 1 - 2 weeks - so it doesn't get slimy. You can keep lettuce fresh the same way by the way.  

Replacing the air isn't necessary in my opinion, because these clones aren't transpiring, but changing the water is crucial. You may also want to experiment, by adding a couple drops of hydrogen peroxide to the water - may help keep it fresh?

Make sure you're refrigerator doesn't get below freezing, especially this time of year when the weather cools off. It's worth buying an accurate thermometer - to check the temp - if you don't already have one.  
__________________
"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so." _- Thomas Jefferson_ my grow


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 10, 2009)

Big update today with lots of pics

Wouldn't you know it... my fridge went on the blink and the 3 (purple pheno) cuttings I had in there suffered... the good news is one looks a little better than the other 2, so I'm hopeful she'll still throw some roots. They went into the clone cab over the weekend, so we'll see in a couple more weeks.

The #3 pheno (clone) is doing alright, but I have the temps way down, so she looks kind of sick. Nothing to see there. 

3 are getting close to finished, so it's dilute EG catalyst, and then plain water, from here out. There's plenty of residual fertilizer in the soil to feed them for the next few weeks.

The Earth grow catalyst vs molasses results are impressive to say the least. I'll post those pics shortly

I spotted some male flowers on the BMS that's @ 7+ weeks. Probably a result of some super cropping in flower, ir normal stress in late flower. I removed the affected buds, and hope to put the pollen (female) to good use, by creating some feminized seed on a couple select branches. I have pics of the naners, and plan to document the breeding process later on.

This Indica #1 received molasses and bloom nutes only 






Indica #2 received EG Catalyst (with also contains some molasses), plus bloom nutes. 
The buds are noticeably bigger, so I'm a believer in a 3 part feeding regimen, over regular molasses. 






Along with the 2 DD indica (above), this BMS is getting close to peak production.
This is also the plant throwing male flowers. Only a dozen or so, on 7 smaller buds, so it's manageable. 






Same plant - see the naners yet? Not likely 






Here you can see a couple male flowers popping


























Here's a BMS @ 5 weeks






Same plant w/flash 






Gigabud 






BMS (hermi)






DD Indica 






group shots: BMS left and in back, and DD indica in front 






Right canopy 











That's all for now folks 

All comments welcome


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2009)

sweet thanks GC for sharing your grow


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Nov 11, 2009)

Any report on the quality or qty of HPS vs CMH. Thanks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2009)

bms lookin sexy in the shower, pics soon?


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2009)

look's real good,them UI's look's super nice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2009)

mmmm.. how much longer til she's ready


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 12, 2009)

very nice setup man and best of luck to you and your brother. I know it doesnt count very much or at all but +rep for some beautiful girls and for looking after your bro.


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 13, 2009)

Man I've been slacking 


newbieneedshelp said:


> Any report on the quality or qty of HPS vs CMH. Thanks


So far I see little difference, other than CMH produced more resin, and better colors, but I suspect the buds are going to be denser. We won't know until I can confirm the dry weight... 



robert 14617 said:


> sweet thanks GC for sharing your grow


Glad to share! Thanks for stopping by



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bms lookin sexy in the shower, pics soon?


I have some #3 BMS pheno pics coming up in a moment. 



genuity said:


> look's real good,them UI's look's super nice


She is a nice strain. Kinda earthy, but really nice bud formation, and she stays nice and short. A true hash plant. I still have a bunch of seeds from this strain, but they're getting old, and I'm not sure if I'll get a chance to sprout them... next in line is Greenhouse's K-train 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mmmm.. how much longer til she's ready


Probably 3 - 4 more weeks on the first 3, and 6 - 7 weeks on the rest... I like 'em ripe. Then I'll probably close this journal and start a new one for the kush-train grow.



caseyg2007 said:


> very nice setup man and best of luck to you and your brother. I know it doesnt count very much or at all but +rep for some beautiful girls and for looking after your bro.


Thanks for the kind words casey

Here a couple shots of the #3 BMS Pheno. She's stockier than the purple pheno and has fatter buds, and tighter colas 
















Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2009)

She is a nice strain. Kinda earthy, but really nice bud formation, and she stays nice and short. A true hash plant. I still have a bunch of seeds from this strain, but they're getting old, and I'm not sure if I'll get a chance to sprout them... next in line is Greenhouse's K-train 

tie'em to 4 ballons,and a 4 oz split shot,wait for a good 20-30 per mile wind gust,and let them go


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 14, 2009)

thanx for explainin my dude! them buds look grrrrrrreat!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

wowoweee zooowwoowwweeee .... looking very sweeet. And for me, instructional .... many thanks! most appreciated!


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wowoweee zooowwoowwweeee .... looking very sweeet. And for me, instructional .... many thanks! most appreciated!


Thanks tahoe. I'm still learning too! I noticed these on in the last grow (but on the unknown indica), but they never seemed to open up, and release any pollen, so I left them on the vine. While curing the last crop, I found a dozen seeds (half of those were immature), but still not sure who the daddy is. 

I checked these nanners after drying them for a few days, and as far as I could tell - looking through a microscope - they were shooting blanks, or maybe I picked them too soon?  

The sativa I've been trying to reveg isn't looking so good, and I found some mold attacking the stem - due to the cool temps and high humidity. If she doesn't make it; I want to run some SLH anyhow. NYC diesel is another must grow, or a cross of jack herer X NYCD - Ive been looking at. 

The BMS (purple pheno) clones are still kicking, so at least one should pull through. This pheno was more receptive to cloning than some of the others, and has longer, thinner, sativa looking buds. I can't wait to do a smoke comparison on the 2 surviving BMS phenos!  

In the flower room: Growth seems to have halted - on all but a few tops - and water usage has dropped-off significantly. Hopefully ripening will be completed in a few (5) more weeks. 

I don't want to sprout the k-train seeds too soon, and run out of space again, so I'll probably wait another 2 - 3 weeks.... 
The plan is to seedling stage k-train in 16 oz cups, for 3 weeks (in the small cab), and then move them into 3 gal containers, and continue vegging them under CMH for an additional 3 weeks, before flowering them. 

I'll have some new picks next time


----------



## Twils (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good GC, love the informative threads! From what I could see on the super cropped branches I had there on a couple of the dead ladies, I've not found any nanners, But will definitely have to keep looking.... They seem rather SMALL!


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 19, 2009)

Twils said:


> Looking good GC, love the informative threads! From what I could see on the super cropped branches I had there on a couple of the dead ladies, I've not found any nanners, But will definitely have to keep looking.... They seem rather SMALL!


Hey twils, small male flowers? They are smaller than normal male flower clusters. That's why I wasn't sure what they were the first time; they never opened, but rather died up and looked like a piece of rice in the bud. I'll see if I can find a pic from the last grow. 

Here's one - from the last grow - at 12 o'clock just above center. 







At first I thought it might be the super-cropping, but I think the stress is just normal late flowering stress. 

I've also noticed a lot more leaf droopiness this time (looks like wilting). I attribute that to the EG Catalyst causing an over-fertilization condition, but not sure... 

Here are a couple fresh pics of the BMS purple pheno's
They're leaning up against the wall, because they can't hold the buds up anymore - time to start staking them up 






Here's the second BMS (PP)












5 - 6 more weeks to go here I think 






Here you can see how purple the stems are - very sweet smelling too 






Same buds from the top






My camera doesn't do this justice






Also if you remember: I had left one I left in flower, from the last grow, hoping she would push some male flowers, but as far as I'm concerned this puts another urban myth to rest. I finally harvested what's left of her, to go into the hash pile. 

I think that covers everything


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 20, 2009)

it did enough cuz them girls look bangin!


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> it did enough cuz them girls look bangin!


Thanks warisnottheanswer, just getting over a cold here, but I have some updated pics. 

The reds are really showing on the unknown indica, most likely do to low temps, and nitrogen deprivation

I'll post some group shots in the next thread, but this one looks like it's about done. I'm just waiting for the trichs to turn, which could take a week or 2.


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 30, 2009)

I was down with a cold, but managed to enjoy Thanks Giving, and feeling better this week. Hope you all enjoyed the holiday. 

The 3 that went in early should be ready for harvest in a week or 2. The others could go another 5 weeks, I think. 

I found a couple more LSTed branches with male flowers popping, so I plucked them with tweezers, and saved them. Maybe I'll get some pollen out of them once they're dry. 

The the other BMS clone, is pushing roots - gotta get that one into some soil soon. 

The sativa mother I tried to save finally went belly up.  But its a good excuse to search-out another - more potent - sativa strain. 

I got most these pics after lights out, so excuse the flash.

Red leaves look pretty 






Bud shot - unknown indica 






Same strain






BMS - fat bud 






BMS purple pheno 






BMS purple pheno 






Top view - same plant






Here's the one that was topped twice - the super-cropped branches off to the left were the 2 that popped the male flowers 






BMS #3 pheno 






Same plant in front






Check out the difference between the indica and the BMS in this group shot 






This BMS clone - from the cutting kept in the fridge for 6 weeks - is tolerating very cold night time temps very well






All comments welcome


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2009)

that's some nice looking U.I


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 30, 2009)

genuity said:


> that's some nice looking U.I


Crazy different looking than the grow under CMH lights. I suppose most of that has to do with the lack of UV in the HPS spectrum, but I've been able to get the night time temps way down too. 

The buds do look more dense so I can't complain lol  
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## fishindog (Nov 30, 2009)

hey green cross everthing is looking nice and tasty! did you ever put any more pics of that one stem you were re-veging?


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 1, 2009)

fishindog said:


> hey green cross everthing is looking nice and tasty! did you ever put any more pics of that one stem you were re-veging?


Thanks Fishin' 

That stem I was trying to reveg finally died (turned brown)


----------



## fishindog (Dec 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks Fishin'
> 
> That stem I was trying to reveg finally died (turned brown)


Aw sad day  i kinda wanted to see if that worked out...have you ever re-veged one from a stem before you tried this one?


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 5, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Aw sad day  i kinda wanted to see if that worked out...have you ever re-veged one from a stem before you tried this one?


No, but I've seen people do it, and it only seems to work about 50% of the time. I guess if I were going to try it again, I'd leave a few leaves on her, but the old (flowering) growth always dies off any how. 

Not much changes in the past week. Started flushing the rest of them now, and the trichs on the indica seem to be turning... I'll be sure to post some pics before the chop.

K-train seeds are also ready to go, but I'll wait until the end of the week, just to be safe. I don't want them to end up stunted in 16 oz beer cups, before they have room to grow. 

I'm looking forward to doing a new grow from seed.  

speaking of seed. I've was leaning towards Soma seeds NYCD, but after doing a little research I find it's not the original NYCD. 

Now I'm leaning towards Kings Kush - one warisnottheanswer is familiar with. 

Another possibility is kushberry, as it Jack Herer. 

And for the sativa I'll be ordering greenhouse's mixed pack containing 4 different haze, + hawaiian snow. 

I'm open to other suggestions if you guys have any. So many strains, so little space  LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2009)

personall, i hate gh seeds and practices... but my first grow was the sativ pack... and i wish i cloned that grow... i still miss my arjans haze..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey gc. did your gigabud take 5-6 weeks as advertised.


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 8, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Aw sad day  i kinda wanted to see if that worked out...have you ever re-veged one from a stem before you tried this one?


No, this was a first, but I doubt leaving foliage on the plant would've made any difference. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> personall, i hate gh seeds and practices... but my first grow was the sativ pack... and i wish i cloned that grow... i still miss my arjans haze..


Glad to hear the positive review on arjan's have. I'm thinking SSH or one of the other hazes will be a good replacement for the lemon pepper (tasting) sativa I lost. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey gc. did your gigabud take 5-6 weeks as advertised.


Gigabud took as long as the BMS around 13 weeks. I'll never use G-13 labs again.

The indica is almost ready, seeing more amber now. 

I gave one of them the final flush yesterday, and was surprised the water ran so orange... so I flushed 3 gals of warm water through the soil.

I had been using plain water for a couple weeks already. It's all organic so I'm not too concerned, but I plan to start flushing more thoroughly, and earlier on, in the future.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

the man greencross is still doing his thing. plus rep to you sir just because im in a good mood.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> No, this was a first, but I doubt leaving foliage on the plant would've made any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my gigabud took 11 weeks. and i dont even want to speak on g13 power skunk. 

i had ssh in that mix pack, and ssh has a peppery taste to it too. but it was great.. but the arjans.. whew!
and honorable mention to nevilles haze from gh, it was nice too.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

ive been out the loop for a sec but i see u havent lost a step! great job my dude!


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments, and encouragement!  the next week should be busy. 

1. Indica is ready for harvest - just waiting for the pots to dry out first. 

2. Germination of the K-train seeds. 



chitownsmoking said:


> the man greencross is still doing his thing. plus rep to you sir just because im in a good mood.


Thanks for stopping by Chi 

Looks like we're going to get a heat wave this weekend... above freezing! 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my gigabud took 11 weeks. and i dont even want to speak on g13 power skunk.
> 
> i had ssh in that mix pack, and ssh has a peppery taste to it too. but it was great.. but the arjans.. whew!
> and honorable mention to nevilles haze from gh, it was nice too.


So many strains so little time. Haze seems to be the standard for a nice head high, and I'm not looking for anything too psychedelic. 



warisnottheanswer said:


> ive been out the loop for a sec but i see u havent lost a step! great job my dude!


Thanks for the complement warisnottheanswer! Stick around because the K-train is now boarding


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 15, 2009)

Late Saturday night: The (GH) K-train seeds were soaked in distilled water - in a shot glass, and kept in a warm place until they sank.

Once they sank to the bottom of the shot glass, they were moved to a soaked napkin, until they sprouted.

By late last night 5 had sprouted, and as of this morning 7 of the 10 have been planted into 12 oz red beer cups, and watered with a very dilute (1/4 strength) mixture of fish emulsion, and earth grow bloom nutes. 

I put plastic baggies on the cups so they have good moisture when they break through the soil. This also helps them shed their shells. 

Now they're sitting on a makeshift warming tray, in the cloning cab, set up next to the BMS #3 pheno (mother). I'll have pictures as soon as they break the soil.

I was a little worried, because these seeds were already several months old, and were exposed to 100+ degree temps - over a couple days - due to an A/C failure, during the summer, but it looks like they're 100% viable.  

I'll provide a link to the K-train grow, once this journal is wrapped up.  

The 2 indica are ready for harvest, but I'm waiting for 50% - 70% amber trichs, for a more stoned effect 

1 BMS should be ready in a week or so, and the rest will hopefully ripen up quickly with the extra light. 

It's all about timing now: I figure the K-train can stay in their beer cups for 4 weeks if necessary - about the time the BMS is ready.


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope you all are having a good Holiday Season! 

Ripening seems to be taking forever. I'm not sure how many weeks it's been (13?), but I expected them all to be finished by now. 

The 2 unknown Indica look ready, so maybe they'll come out this week, but I'm still not seeing as much amber on the trichomes, as I would like.

After these pics were taken I added a bunch more reflective material, so maybe that will help ripening, without raising the temps too much. 






























Bud porn


















I think it was 2 weeks ago I watered the GHS K-train seed. 7 out of the 10 look good. 1 is a mutant runt, and the other 2 didn't sprout, but 7 is good! I'll flower the BMS mother, on the next run, for a total of 8 under 800w.

Here are the Babies


















Working on the 3rd set of leaves. 












The Mutant Runt 





The BMS #3 Pheno Mother 






Comments & questions welcome!


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 29, 2009)

The unknown indica that received the EG Catalyst, is ready for harvest. She'll probably get the ax tomorrow morning since the soil is already dry. 

The humidity is so low, drying will take place in a closed cardboard box. 

Here's what ripe looks like:


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Here's what ripe looks like:


 yes sir,that is ripe,can not wait to here about the smoke+rep,some more


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 30, 2009)

wow man, that is fuckin awesome!. super job...


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 31, 2009)

genuity said:


> yes sir,that is ripe,can not wait to here about the smoke+rep,some more


Thanks Gen, I trimmed it up this morning - after 16 hrs drying - and it looks like the yield is going to be better than the last grow. It's too wet to weight, but it looks like an oz. easy. Last grow was closer to .8 oz per plant. The buds are denser flowered under HPS, but there was more resin under CMH. Next grow I'm going the same route; Veg under CMH, Flower under HPS. 



c5rftw said:


> wow man, that is fuckin awesome!. super job...


Thanks for checking it out C5. 

The other indica comes out tonight. What I do is cover the plant with a black plastic bag, until chopchop time - the next day - because light and heat degrade THC. 

I'm temped to harvest all of it, and start the K-train vegging, but it should be worth waiting another week.

The babies look good, but I got my spray bottles mixed up and shot one of them with Clorox cleanup instead of distilled water. augh  We should see the effects of that mistake within a couple days.

These all got 1/4 Alaska Fish (5-1-1) and silica blast today.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 31, 2009)

when do you like to transfer from the cups? i think i would have already done so. small pots freak me out lol... to easy to overwater


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 2, 2010)

c5rftw said:


> when do you like to transfer from the cups? i think i would have already done so. small pots freak me out lol... to easy to overwater


I usually move them from the beer cups after the seedling stage is complete - after 3 weeks - because if the roots get cramped, it will stunt the growth. 

I think it's been about 3 weeks this weekend, but the growth has been super slow and compact, due to super-low night time temps. It was 45 degrees fahrenheit in the grow room last night. 

I pulled the other Indica, and the 1st BMS comes down tomorrow. 

I'm going to harvest the remaining plants within the next few days, and move the K-train into their permanent containers. I'm finding mature seeds, in some of the buds, and seeing 30% amber trichs now. It's done.  

I'll be using a new product this time. Humbolt's "MYCO madness". It's a root simulator, and beneficial soil bacteria, and comes highly recommended. youtube/google it for more info 

Thanks for all the great comments, and stay tuned


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

ahh another round i see


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm felling another tree 






Here you can see lots of male flowers pushing in late flower











Gigabud is also ripe
















Here's 1 of the BMS purple pheno's - can't wait to sample but she has a couple more days to go. 















Yield on this second grow cant be compared... looks like double. 2 oz plants


----------



## slabhead (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm loving those colors. Yeah that oughta be some smooth smoke Green Cross. Looks stinky, lol.


----------



## billdo (Jan 7, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> I'm felling another tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*{Stoner Boner}
*


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Jan 8, 2010)

Great grow. How do I tell if my seeds are good or not? Also any specfic way to germinate?


----------



## charwhite (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Guy's this is my very first grow, hell only once in my life have a seen plants growing, and it was 2am in the dark in some feild.
 I have been reading and learning all my stuff on this site so Thanks to everyone!!!!

KNOW you can see what my problem is just by looking at my Pictures oh and I did Supercrop them so they won't burn from the light.
 *My WW took the space over and the 1000w hps isn't penetrating all the plants just the tops of them.* 
 This is my second Week of flowering and I know I have to do something quick.
 I have another 1000w ballast I could add in there, but dont have a cool shade, so my temp will rise it under a stair case and is only 3x5 now and Im having a hard time raising the shade anymore.
should I add CFL around the lower sides near the pots for more lower light?
or do I try and build a 3x3 or 4x4 room and use the 1000w ballast putting 2 -4 of the 8 plants in it? 
Or would andone have and idea how to raise my shade in there now so it get all the plants without taking any out or adding another 1000w hps.
Hey this could be normal that the lower branches are just starting to bud and I'm freaking out for nothing!!

After these come down I will be moving to where I will be using 4 bay garage to grow. So this was my learning spot.
Thanks 
and I all the suggestions the better


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2010)

charwhite said:


> Hey Guy's this is my very first grow, hell only once in my life have a seen plants growing, and it was 2am in the dark in some feild.
> I have been reading and learning all my stuff on this site so Thanks to everyone!!!!
> 
> KNOW you can see what my problem is just by looking at my Pictures oh and I did Supercrop them so they won't burn from the light.
> ...


wtf guy.. 


anywayz nice pics once again.. have u ever thought of using the hps during the growth phase of flowering and After most of the bulking up is done.. switch to cmh for the trich production?


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Jan 15, 2010)

Green cross,
I just wanted to thank you for all the help over the months. I got it set up and running now. I went with HPS and CMH and I tossed the hydro system to the attic and going Organic. I really appreciate you answering the PM and other questions. I hope one day in some way I can re pay the favor.


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys. It's been a busy past 2 weeks. 

Harvest is finished, and curing. 

The colors are pretty - more purple buds this time - and the smell is dank 

The grow room was cleaned, and the containers cleaned and disinfected, in preparation for the next batch. 

All the K-train babies we moved into thier new homes, in PH 7 soil, yesterday. Along with the K-train, are 2 BMS clones. The largest BMS will require relentless LST to keep her under control, and the runt (purple pheno) has some catching up to do, her root ball was lacking when compared to the others - this is the one that was saved from the warm fridge (failure), if you remember... 

K-train should be an exciting change from the previous grows, as I plan to veg for a minimum of 5 weeks, before flipping the switch. 

Look forward to weekly updates.

Stocky little bitches from cool temps and cool CFL lighting. These are actually working on their 7th set of leaves. They'll stretch out soon. 






This one has more kush (indica) looking leaves. 






This is the most vigorous and interesting pheno of the bunch. Easily identifiable, by the red growing tip.






Yellowing, and nute burn, on the lower leaves is nothing to worry about. 






Here's the runt. The Purple Pheno of DJ Short's Blue Moonshine






This is the #3 Pheno of BMS. She was becoming pot-bound, and probably has some slight burn from silica-blast dosing. I plan to take cuttings off all these before flowering. 






Group shot (left)






Group shot (right). Both lights are running now, but only 1 was on in this pick.







All comments welcome.


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wtf guy..
> 
> 
> anywayz nice pics once again.. have u ever thought of using the hps during the growth phase of flowering and After most of the bulking up is done.. switch to cmh for the trich production?


Hiyaz tryna, 

I was thinking about going with HPS in veg yesterday, when the CMH bulb looked like it wasn't going to fire up lol  but HPS causes a lot of stretch, and the red spectrum promotes flowering, not growth. 

I am thinking about switching back to CMH though, at the end of flowering. The UV in these bulbs promotes resin production.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> Hiyaz tryna,
> 
> I was thinking about going with HPS in veg yesterday, when the CMH bulb looked like it wasn't going to fire up lol  but HPS causes a lot of stretch, and the red spectrum promotes flowering, not growth.
> 
> I am thinking about switching back to CMH though, at the end of flowering. The UV in these bulbs promotes resin production.


What is CMH? I know MH is metal halide. I am also considering throwing my MH back in for the last 2 weeks. I think most of the bud production is done.


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> What is CMH? I know MH is metal halide. I am also considering throwing my MH back in for the last 2 weeks. I think most of the bud production is done.


I copied most of this from page 5:


The light I'm using Philips Master Color Retro White (4k full spectrum)






As much blue as eye blue hortilux and half the price. 

More red than HPS 

High UV (wear sunglasses)


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Jan 19, 2010)

Cross,
Why not run both a hps and cmh during the flower stage. Hps would give you the dense buds and cmh would give you the resin.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 20, 2010)

yo green cross, how they looking bro?


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 26, 2010)

newbieneedshelp said:


> Cross,
> Why not run both a hps and cmh during the flower stage. Hps would give you the dense buds and cmh would give you the resin.


HPS has too much red spectrum... I'd like to keep the stretch down. MH/veg HPS/flower has been the standard for a long time. 



slabhead said:


> yo green cross, how they looking bro?


Thanks for asking slabhead. I have an update coming shortly.


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice juvenile growth spurt taking place 

They went 2 weeks between the transplant and the next watering. Fed with myco-madness, rare earth, molasses, and earth grow catalyst. The next day the new growth had exploded 

The 3 smaller ones are also getting fish emulsion 5-1-1 foliar feeding, and I think I'll start supplementing CO2 to see if they can catch up to the rest...













No stretch under these lights - + this is the kush pheno 






Here's a trainwreck leaning pheno






DJ Short BMS #3 pheno (left) extreme LST






"" (right)






All Comments welcome


----------



## billdo (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking yummy! Nice job.


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 28, 2010)

billdo said:


> Looking yummy! Nice job.


Thanks for noticing Billdo 

I guess most the other folks who used to follow this thread have moved on. 

Growth is still exploding. At some point I have to start training. I'll probably supercrop some, and LTS others, once they get a little closer to the lights 

2 days ago 






Today 












These fan leaves are the size of my hand!






This LSTed blue moonshine sits in the middle of the garden, with 4 plants on either side (7 kush train/1 blue moonshine)


----------



## slabhead (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking nice bro, veg is kinda boring but we gotta do it right? lol 

rocking on.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

nope, im still here.. i really admire our growth as a gardener so im always subbed


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm still here to,as long as you keep growing good,it will remain quite in herenice pics,little to no comonsence,(spell check),keep up the good work


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Feb 1, 2010)

genuity said:


> i'm still here to,as long as you keep growing good,it will remain quite in herenice pics,little to no comonsence,(spell check),keep up the good work


Cross,
I'm always staying with you.Hey what strains would you grow for a Cancer patient? I'm looking at Big Bang but I think the yields will be to low. Any food for thought.


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 4, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Looking nice bro, veg is kinda boring but we gotta do it right? lol
> 
> rocking on.....


Yeah veg is usually boring, but these K-Train are growing like weeds! 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nope, im still here.. i really admire our growth as a gardener so im always subbed


Thanks for chiming in tryna, it was getting a little too quite here. 



genuity said:


> i'm still here to,as long as you keep growing good,it will remain quite in herenice pics,little to no comonsence,(spell check),keep up the good work


Thanks Gen, I think this is going to be a good show.



newbieneedshelp said:


> Cross,
> I'm always staying with you.Hey what strains would you grow for a Cancer patient? I'm looking at Big Bang but I think the yields will be to low. Any food for thought.


I'd grow one 1 indica dominant strain and 1 sativa dominant strain. All MJ is good for nausea, but Indica is a more vegetative high, while sativa is a better if you need to get something done during the day. 

The nuances come down to personal taste really. Some like Kush or berry, and others like more spicy or citrus flavors. 

White rhino is a good potent indica that's easy to grow, and since it's not new, so it's inexpensive. White widow, Blue moonshine and blue berry are also comparable. Anything with Kush in the name would also fill the bill, for indica. 

For more sativa,, northern lights, Hawaiian snow, lemon haze, or any other of the haze varieties, would probably be a good choice. 

Genetics are responsible for 80% of the potency IMHO 

Update coming in a minute


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 4, 2010)

Seem longer than 19 days since I transplanted, but the garden is in a constant state of change/growth. 

I'm super happy with the results from Myco-Magic. The root growth is incredible; they're growing out the bottoms of the pots, into the wet hydroton underneath - into the watering trays. 

I've started LST, but still have plenty of vertical space to work with. I now prefer LST, after experimenting with topping, and super-cropping. Low stress is best, and produces more tops than topping. 

They all got their second dose of Myco-magic, rare earth, earth grow catalyst, silica blast, and dilute veg nutes. I've also been foliar feeding with fish emulsion. 

I suspect that I have 1 male growing amongst the females. The plant is spindly with half the foliage as the others.

These plants have very little smell at all. yet... 

Pics coming:

GS K-Train - the one in front is LSTed. Close-up shot next pic






Here you can see the string tying the top down (to the stem). 1 piece of string = 7 tops easy






Here's the suspected male. This plant looks so bad I won't even use the pollen for breeding






This is the runt BMS (purple pheno) looking a lot healthier than last time.






Closeup of the runt getting direct CO2 enrichment 






This is the BMS #3 pheno - LSTed into a nice bush. 






Right side contains 4 more K-train under another 400w Philips CMH lamp.












I'd like to veg another 2 - 3 weeks for maximum yield, but by the way they're growing I'm not sure I'll be able to hold out that long. 

All comments welcome


----------



## slabhead (Feb 4, 2010)

Lookin good GC, yeah that scrawny little one will probably have balls. The LST is interesting. I might try that on my moms. 

later, slabhead


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 4, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Lookin good GC, yeah that scrawny little one will probably have balls. The LST is interesting. I might try that on my moms.
> 
> later, slabhead


Thanks slabhead, 

LST is definitely the way to go 

More bud sites getting more light = higher yield


----------



## c5rftw (Feb 8, 2010)

green cross, how would you compare the CMH to HPS bulbs? Is it as good as they claim?


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 10, 2010)

c5rftw said:


> green cross, how would you compare the CMH to HPS bulbs? Is it as good as they claim?


Yeah they are as good as they claim. They're the best veg bulb on the market, and 1/2 the price of hortilux blue. 

HPS is better for flower building though.


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 10, 2010)

I tied these bitches down again, after doing a little top pinching last week. I'm bending over the branches and tying them over like an arch as you'll see in the new pics. 

I'm a little nervous after viewing the stretch on other K-Train grows, so I plan to keep using the CMH into the first week of flower - to help keep the stretch down - and flip to 12/12 very soon. 

Lush Jungle 


















This SOG is the oldest LSTed Blue Moonshine






LSTed K-Train (left), and the purple pheno BMS (right).






"" Bottom View






The tallest branches are being bent over and tied to each other. 






See more vics below. 

Open to comments


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2010)

for some reason idk if its your cam or what.. but your plants always seem to have the nicest green color.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for some reason idk if its your cam or what.. but your plants always seem to have the nicest green color.


 
It's the CMH light great for pics!


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for some reason idk if its your cam or what.. but your plants always seem to have the nicest green color.





riddleme said:


> It's the CMH light great for pics!


You got it. The light these CMH lamps put out is very balanced. 

Stick around, the pics are going to look very orange once I switch to HPS.


----------



## fishindog (Feb 11, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 14, 2010)

fishindog said:


> looking good man


Thanks Fishin' dog

I'm getting really anxious to flip to 12/12, but need to wait a few more days, so I can get some good cuttings off the Blue Mooshine (purple pheno) runt. 

None have shown sex yet, but that's typical for K-Train. I may flip to HPS as soon as I flip the clock - just to encourage flowering - and deal with the stretch as it comes. 

I'll update pics later in the week


----------



## slabhead (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm loving those purples. hell yeah


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2010)

hell ya, cant wait to watch them flower...flipping the switch is my favorite part


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 21, 2010)

slabhead said:


> I'm loving those purples. hell yeah





fishindog said:


> hell ya, cant wait to watch them flower...flipping the switch is my favorite part


Thanks for stopping by: 

I'm getting ready to flip the switch to 12/12 today. 

I Did some pruning yesterday, and refrigerated some cuttings for later use. 

Also running 24/7 ventilation now; after I came in late the other night and smelled that familiar smell. It's hard to describe the smell on these girls, and it's not overwhelming, yet.... 

I'll update with some new pics shortly, before firing up the HPS.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 21, 2010)

time for the show now!


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> time for the show now!


I hear you trynagro lol 

I kinda f'ed up when after switching out the bulbs and setting the timer to 12/12, I left a low wattage ceiling bulb on all night, but I hope one night (lost) won't have much any negative effect on flowering.  

And now the show:
Cuttings taken and refrigerated 






From left to right. Notice the growing tips trellised horizontally on bamboo skewers 












K-train on left - Purple Moonshine on right 






Front view of the Purple Moonshine pheno












I thinned out the dense growth on this BMS #3 Lst - leaving about 18 tops 






Same #3 pheno - closeup shows some nute burn 












This sativa leaning K-train pheno is all the way to the right






Same plant shows the growing trip trained horizontally 






I chose this stocky pheno to take cuttings from. It can be also be found in the right rear corner






I've already started bloom nutes at half strength 

I think that's about it 

Comments welcome


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 22, 2010)

Everything should be cool.. no worries


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everything should be cool.. no worries


I'm hopeful, and excited! I love this part- should be pushing flowers within 2 weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> I'm hopeful, and excited! I love this part- should be pushing flowers within 2 weeks


definitely, ur grows seem pretty consistent.. i'll be here watchin


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> definitely, ur grows seem pretty consistent.. i'll be here watchin


Thanks TrynaGroSumShyt, 

No flowers yet, but it's only been a few days. This K-train is notoriously slow to show sex, and flowering takes a minimum of 75 days. I hope it's worth the wait.  

I continue to LST and prune (lower branches) them until I see flowers, and adding high phosphorus bat guano to their diet.


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 6, 2010)

The transformation over the past few days is very exciting to see! 

It's been 2 weeks since switching to HPS and flipping the timers to 12/12, and the buds have starting to form, and the stretch seems to be slowing. 

The lights look awfully yellow so I pulled a few out so you can get a better look. 

After noticing some nute burn I watered with plain water last week, and cut out the silica-blast entirely. 

They're getting their last dose of myco-magic this week. I've begun to cut back on the nitrogen, while working a little high phosphorus bat guano into their diets. 

First the group shots:

As you can see I've maximized the use of my reflective material












The suspected male appears to be putting out female flower-tops 











This is the blue moonshine purple pheno I've decided to name "purple moonshine" 






And finally another GS K-train 






Thanks for viewing. 

I'll be updating more frequently now, as the transformation takes place. 

All comments and questions welcome.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> The transformation over the past few days is very exciting to see!
> 
> It's been 2 weeks since switching to HPS and flipping the timers to 12/12, and the buds have starting to form, and the stretch seems to be slowing.
> 
> ...


 
you enjoy your sour kush my friend.... you for sure have a greenthumb, and i have never seen anything but a fucking healthy well cared for plant from you!!! good luck and plus rep!!!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 6, 2010)

Green Cross, nice man. Say on those refrigerated cuttings, is there anything special you do with them? And how long do they stay viable? 

Can't wait to see those bamboo stakes bowing.

Grow on brother.


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you enjoy your sour kush my friend.... you for sure have a greenthumb, and i have never seen anything but a fucking healthy well cared for plant from you!!! good luck and plus rep!!!


Thanks ChiTown, 
I'm excited to grow out a local strain - CT Sour Kush 
I'd like to soak the beans now, but I think I better wait a couple weeks, so they don't become pot bound. K-Train is supposed to be a slow finisher. 

Looking forward to your smoke report on purple moonshine  



slabhead said:


> Green Cross, nice man. Say on those refrigerated cuttings, is there anything special you do with them? And how long do they stay viable?
> 
> Can't wait to see those bamboo stakes bowing.
> 
> Grow on brother.


Thanks Slab, 

Every 2 weeks: I rinse/soak the cuttings, and change the water (tap). 

I know they stay viable for 6 weeks, but I think they could go longer - 2 months or more, but last time I had a refrigerator malfunction and had to root them immediately. 

I'm liking the bamboo skewer trellis' theory so far... It's much like a SCOG but mobile. I think you're right they're going to become top heavy, but I have bamboo stakes on standby.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking good Greencross... now I need to get some different genetics in my lineup as well.


----------



## slabhead (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 8, 2010)

YOU ARE GOIN TO LOVE DAT SOURKUSH IT TURNED INTO MY FAV STRAIN (THANK U CHITOWN)
JUST WENT THREW YOUR WHOLE THREAD.i LIKE YOUR SET UP PLANTS LOOK GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD GROWIN!!!! +REP
CHECK OUT MY SOURKUSH GROWS LINK IS IN MY SIG


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> YOU ARE GOIN TO LOVE DAT SOURKUSH IT TURNED INTO MY FAV STRAIN (THANK U CHITOWN)
> JUST WENT THREW YOUR WHOLE THREAD.i LIKE YOUR SET UP PLANTS LOOK GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD GROWIN!!!! +REP
> CHECK OUT MY SOURKUSH GROWS LINK IS IN MY SIG


 
your welcome howak.... and let me know what ya think cross


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 11, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Thanks for the info bro.





howak47 said:


> YOU ARE GOIN TO LOVE DAT SOURKUSH IT TURNED INTO MY FAV STRAIN (THANK U CHITOWN)
> JUST WENT THREW YOUR WHOLE THREAD.i LIKE YOUR SET UP PLANTS LOOK GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD GROWIN!!!! +REP
> CHECK OUT MY SOURKUSH GROWS LINK IS IN MY SIG


Thanks Howak47 as soon as the K-train fattens up I'm going to start the beans. Can't wait! 



chitownsmoking said:


> your welcome howak.... and let me know what ya think cross


Thanks again ChiTown 

I've added a DIY CO2 generator, using vinegar and baking soda. 5 lb bags are pretty cheap if you shop at a discount warehouse. Hopefully I can speed the harvest 

I'll have new pics next week. The buds are forming nicely.


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good 

They all received their final dose of myco-magic last week. I've been slowing increasing the P using bat guano, and added a little molasses last time. Next watering will include a dose of catalyst to help the nutrient uptake. The one BMS #3 pheno seems to have some nute burn, but she's still putting out some nice buds.

I also added a DIY vinegar & baking soda CO2 generator using a couple plastic bottles. It's very simple and less work and mess than the yeast method. 

Here are the instructions if anyone is interested: 

1. Quart size (or larger) container.

2. 1/2 Pint (8 oz.) plastic beverage container, with a pinhole melted in the bottom. 

Baking soda and vinegar can be purchased - in bulk - very cheaply at your nearest discount warehouse store. 

Pour 1/4 cup baking soda in the bottom of the large container. Then fill the small bottle with vinegar and place it in the bottom of the large container, so that it drips vinegar into the baking soda. I use the cap from the small bottle to raise it off the bottom a little just to help continue the flow out the bottom. 

Mine takes several hours to finish - then I pour out the last bit of vinegar, and give it a swirl to cause 1 final reaction, getting the last bit of the CO2 out of the mixture. 

The CO2 is heavier than air so the generator - placed above the plants - washes CO2 down over the tops of the plants. By adding an air tight cap on top with a small tube (silliconed air tight), you could easily target the CO2 output, but this setup works fine for me. 

My ventilation runs 24/7, but it's minimal, and with negative pressure, so I'm positive the CO2 lingers in my enclosed 2 x 5' space plenty, before finally being exhausted. 

Cutting your fans off, and increasing the size of the pin holes, is another option, but heat is an issue for me with 800w in a 2x 5' space. 

The foam caused by the reaction only comes up about half way to the top of the container, when swirled, so I may add a few vent holes in my container, but you don't want this mix dripping on your plants. 

You could also do this on a larger scale, but at some point the cost of vinegar and baking soda becomes exorbitant. This is better for small enclosed gardens.

Here's what it looks like in action:






Group shots from left to right:












I continue to soak them down - once a day - with the mister, because the humidity level is-otherwise very low 29% 












And finally a little nubile bud porn 






Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2010)

nicely misted buds,i love that site...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

good look on the co2 tutorial.


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> nicely misted buds,i love that site...


Thanks for stopping by Genuity 

Don't be a stranger 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good look on the co2 tutorial.


Thanks TrynaGroSum

I'm surprised I didn't think of it earlier 

They've really transformed over the past week


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> Looking good
> 
> They all received their final dose of myco-magic last week. I've been slowing increasing the P using bat guano, and added a little molasses last time. Next watering will include a dose of catalyst to help the nutrient uptake. The one BMS #3 pheno seems to have some nute burn, but she's still putting out some nice buds.
> 
> ...


lookin great man keep up the good growin!!! i will be startin the blue moonshine beans i got from chi this comeing week after i get my new tent in and hooked up


----------

